# EL VIRAJE. La reacción que vendrá desde el otro lado de la mar--> Hilo dedicado al seguimiento del pulso hispanista en América.



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

Comencemos con algo fundamental, PALABRAS DEL PAPA que desmienten implícitamente la leyenda negra




Dedico el hilo a poner enlaces a vídeos, enlaces, sitios, etc, de pensadores o activistas que con su labor han contribuído y contribuirán a deshacer el nudo gordiano que tiene amarrada la Hispanidad, para el que tanto montará cortar como desatar

(por cierto, iremos viendo el hilo conductor que nos remite a don Ramiro de Maeztu, aunque no solo a él)

Amenizo la introducción aprovechando una bonita obra indigenista de acá para favor de algo de más horizonte para mi gusto


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

*1. Ecuador.*

Comienzo por Nunnez del Arco (en este vídeo incluso tan profundamente emocionado que llega a mojar el ojo y entrecortar su voz):



Autor de esta obra:







Fundador del primer partido abiertamente hispanista en Ecuador.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

*2. Perú*

Para mí es actualmente la gran esperanza, al menos en lo que en la red percibo. El país, probablemente, con más gente joven, buena, culta y de nivel que está comprendiendo la cuestión hispánica.

Hay gente varia, pero voy a poner al que más me viene llamando la atención desde hace tiempo. Su canal es una MARAVILLA

El Capitán Perú:



Como sitio web, sin duda está Mundo Republiqueto, que a su vez enlaza vídeos y contenidos varios de lo más interesantes.









Mundo Republiqueto


Noticias, análisis, historia y actualidad del mundo de los países hispanos. Donde es mejor reír para no llorar sobre nuestra triste situación.




www.mundorepubliqueto.com


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

*3. España.*

Aquí ha habido una pequenna explosión últimamente en cuanto a la parte académica, editorial etc, pero me gustaría referirme aquí a un canal YouTube que me está gustando bastante.

Pensamiento Hispánico



Despertar Hispano



Reunificacionistas.org



canal Héroes de Cavite, de Cartagena, buenísimos también:



Armada Cantabria



Canal de Tercioman


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

*4. Puerto Rico*.

Es para mí el caso más especial por varias circunstancias. Podemos hablar más adelante lo que está comenzando a cristalizar por allí, impulsado en su día por Iván Arrache, que en este vídeo nos explica cómo el falseado "grito de Lares" en realidad fue una operación de piratillas extranjeros que fue parado por el patriótico pueblo de Puerto Rico:


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

*5. Venezuela*

Canal "Venezuela Provincial", con buenos videos también, en este entrevista a Elvira Roca


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

*6. México*

para mí es la nación clave y la última en que el leyendanegrismo cederá

meto aquí a Zunzunegui por su buena labor divulgadora, no coincido cien por cien en ciertas perspectivas, pero aquí remarco una advertencia sobrecogedora, si se sigue promoviendo el indigenismo como instrumento político se estarían sentando bases de futuras limpiezas étnicas, en este caso de las élites criollas blancas



agrego el canal del maestro Cárdenas:


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

*7. Argentina.*

Por el país de la Plata tenemos la impresionante obra y discurso de Marcelo Gullo, que ha tenido una gira triunfal en la península para presentar su exitoso libro "Madre Patria", ya entre los libros más vendidos de este 2021 en categoría "no ficción"

Aquí en una arenga a un círculo carlista y ante la nieta de don Ramiro de Maeztu;


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

8. Chile


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

9.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

10.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

11.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

12.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

13.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

14.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

15.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

16.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

17.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

18.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

19.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

20.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

21.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

22.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Oct 2021)

coño, justamente estaba pensando en abrir un hilo similar para recopilar autores antileyendanegristas, porque siempre que puedo les doy referencias a mis alumnos, de hecho desde hace unos años les enseño cómo ser creó realmente la física y el método científico, que es un fruto escolástico, enseñándoles un texto sobre el papel de domingo de soto, que sirve como excusa para abrirles la perspectiva de cómo realmente se genera el conocimiento para contraponerlo a la idea de origen protestante del genio individual, que por supuesto sólo nace anglosajón.

Voy a poner uno muy diplomático pero que mete unos cañonazos en la vía de flotación de la hispanofobia fundante mexicana:



No he visto muchos, no sé si es abiertamente hispanista en plan vasconcelos o salvador borrego, pero en los que he visto mete unas buenas críticas antileyenda negra muy guapas.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> coño, justamente estaba pensando en abrir un hilo similar para recopilar autores antileyendanegristas, porque siempre que puedo les doy referencias a mis alumnos, de hecho desde hace unos años les enseño cómo ser creó realmente la física y el método científico, que es un fruto escolástico, enseñándoles un texto sobre el papel de domingo de soto, que sirve como excusa para abrirles la perspectiva de cómo realmente se genera el conocimiento para contraponerlo a la idea de origen protestante del genio individual, que por supuesto sólo nace anglosajón.
> 
> Voy a poner uno muy diplomático pero que mete unos cañonazos en la vía de flotación de la hispanofobia fundante mexicana:
> 
> ...



mi intención, más que entrarle a los clásicos o a los eruditos, sería entrar a una especie de tercera generación que puedan enganchar directamente a un público más joven gracias al dominio de las redes

está habiendo una explosión de sitios, canales, etc, con el tema hispanista, que va a marcar un antes y un después

el peruano que te he puesto, el Capitán Perú, también es profe... te lo recomiendo encarecidamente, es de lo mejor comunicando y además de lo más fino, tiene lecciones para todos... también para un cierto tipo de hispanista peninsular, que tiene su propio vicio característico a corregir.

PD: del que nos has puesto he visto un par de videos, me parecieron bastante bien


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2021)

Acabo de actualizar la parte correspondiente a Espanna, metiendo a la Brigada Antifraude, que tiene cosas muy interesantes

lo más fresco es este reciente video


----------



## Madafaca (2 Nov 2021)

"No éramos de España, nosotros éramos España" ❌ |@Historia con Patricio Lons - YouTube


----------



## Shugo (2 Nov 2021)

Veo muchos comentarios apuntando que los indios de América odiaban a los españoles por la conquista. En realidad los movimientos de independencia los llevaron a cabo los criollos, hijos de españoles desplazados de la administración pública, los cargos altos en la iglesia y la posesión de latifundios. Al final de cuentas a un esclavo -las leyes de encomienda eran esclavitud disfrazada- le da lo mismo un amo que otro. Es en la discriminación de los criollos que se gesta el antihispanismo en América, no en la leyenda negra.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Nov 2021)

Ahora los criollos vuelven al redil del hispanismo. Eso sólo puede significar que el monstruo racial ha despertado y sienten el aliento de las masas indígenas, negras y zambas en sus hermosas nucas blancas eurodescendientes...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Sunwukung (2 Nov 2021)

Shugo dijo:


> Veo muchos comentarios apuntando que los indios de América odiaban a los españoles por la conquista. En realidad los movimientos de independencia los llevaron a cabo los criollos, hijos de españoles desplazados de la administración pública, los cargos altos en la iglesia y la posesión de latifundios. Al final de cuentas a un esclavo -las leyes de encomienda eran esclavitud disfrazada- le da lo mismo un amo que otro. Es en la discriminación de los criollos que se gesta el antihispanismo en América, no en la leyenda negra.



no das una, ni los criollos estaban generalizadamente desplazados de puestos administrativos, ni de la posesión de tierras, ni la encomienda era una forma de esclavitud encubierta, puesto que sufrió varias reformas y al final fue abolida, precisamente porque hubo abusos puntuales.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Ahora los criollos vuelven al redil del hispanismo. Eso sólo puede significar que el monstruo racial ha despertado y sienten el aliento de las masas indígenas, negras y zambas en sus hermosas nucas blancas eurodescendientes...



que no duden los criollos -como descendientes de los conquistadores, al menos sobre el papel- que ELLOS SERÁN EL OBJETIVO DEL INDIGENISMO

si permiten que el monstruo siga creciendo que se olviden de:

1. unidad nacional de la republiqueta de turno.
2. mantener el estatus social que tienen ahora en sus países

les será arrebatado si se deja crecer aún más a la bestia

en cuanto a los Espannoles ibéricos,que nos quede claro que en nuestro país tenemos dos tipos de indigenismos

a- los separatismos regionales
b- un fenómeno político más conocido como "identitarismo", de corte racial

ambos son incompatibles con la idea de Hispanidad.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que no duden los criollos -como descendientes de los conquistadores, al menos sobre el papel- que ELLOS SERÁN EL OBJETIVO DEL INDIGENISMO
> 
> si permiten que el monstruo siga creciendo que se olviden de:
> 
> ...



son incompatibles con la eutaxia de cualquier estado y por eso los indigenismos son inexistentes o testimoniales en todos los estados enemigos de la hispanidad (y en los que no lo son).

En cualquier estado medio soberano, vaya.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> son incompatibles con la eutaxia de cualquier estado y por eso los indigenismos son inexistentes o testimoniales en todos los estados enemigos de la hispanidad (y en los que no lo son).
> 
> En cualquier estado medio soberano, vaya.



pues en las reformas constitucionales que están intentando en algunos de nuestros países están sembrando la quiebra futura de sus estados

están metiendo el agua en casa, por esto es tan necesaria una visión de conjunto del problema

por cierto, aprovecho para decir que la mayor calidad de activismo hispanista que estoy viendo por ahora es el del Perú


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2021)

Acabo de rellenar el movimiento de reactivación más emblemático para mi gusto, el de Puerto Rico, con este vídeo de su impulsor, Iván Arrache:



Esto ha comenzado a ser algo más que una cosa de artículos periodísticos y acción cibernética, para dar sus primeros pasitos sobre el piso...


----------



## Teniente General Videla (7 Nov 2021)

Hoy en Libertad Digital, la joven periodista peruana Vanya Thais, fundadora de Proyecto Libertad:


_El panorama que pinta Vanya Thais no puede ser más preocupante, la periodista y activista incluso ve a la izquierda en su país *dispuesta a lanzar a Perú a una guerra civil o a una partición*, por lo que cabe preguntarse si no está habiendo algún tipo de reacción en la sociedad peruana.

"A Dios gracias sí", nos responde, y además nos señala uno de los ejes de esa reacción, que seguramente sorprenderá a más de uno: "Cuando hay un movimiento como el indigenista y marxista *esto se combate con hispanismo* -dice convencida- "las raíces del peruano son tan incas como españolas, es así". Y según ella "gran parte del Perú está despertando a ese hispanismo, que abraza el mestizaje"._















Vanya Thais: "La imagen que proyecta Castillo es una pantomima, él es un líder"


Entrevistamos a Vanya Thais una de las periodistas y activistas jóvenes más combativas contra el gobierno comunista de Perú.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2021)

la tiene entrevistada el capitán Perú en su fenomenal canal, además de inteligente y católica, simpática y guapaza

a diferencia de la guatemalteca Gloria Álvarez, una de las últimas musas de los seudoliberales patrios, esta no es leyendanegrista



Como decía, estoy descubriendo en el Perú la más joven-buena calidad hasta la fecha, al menos en lo que por la red percibo



Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Hoy en Libertad Digital, la joven periodista peruana Vanya Thais, fundadora de Proyecto Libertad:
> 
> 
> _El panorama que pinta Vanya Thais no puede ser más preocupante, la periodista y activista incluso ve a la izquierda en su país *dispuesta a lanzar a Perú a una guerra civil o a una partición*, por lo que cabe preguntarse si no está habiendo algún tipo de reacción en la sociedad peruana.
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2021)

Agrego el canal de Acosta, venezolano-canario con videos muy buenos también


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Nov 2021)

El tio Vanya que gran novela. 

Me siento mas identificado con cualquier personaje de una novela rusa, que de una sudamericana.


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Acabo de actualizar la parte correspondiente a Espanna, metiendo a la Brigada Antifraude, que tiene cosas muy interesantes
> 
> lo más fresco es este reciente video



Respecto a ese vídeo, yo creo que mientras lo de los anglos sí es personal (fuimos su peor pesadilla durante siglos) lo de Rusia no; la hispanofobia rusa es algo coyuntural, táctico. Si estamos en la OTAN, ya sabemos lo que hay.

Por supuesto que hay que responder a todos los ataques, y en el vídeo se hace estupendamente. Pero debemos distinguir unos enemigos de otros. De los anglos jamás nos podremos fiar; de los rusos, sí, pues al final, salvo la intervención soviética en la Guerra Civil y el posterior envío de la División Azul (en el devenir de la historia, poco más que una anécdota) no tenemos agravios mutuos.

Quien más quien menos, todos los países del mundo han recibido su dosis de leyenda negra antiespañola. Si no discriminamos, no nos darán las fuerzas para todo. Al final terminas peleándote con el planeta entero y eso no conduce a ningún sitio.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2021)

no te compro el discurso justificador de las intrigas hispanófobas rusquis



Chichimango dijo:


> Respecto a ese vídeo, yo creo que mientras lo de los anglos sí es personal (fuimos su peor pesadilla durante siglos) lo de Rusia no; la hispanofobia rusa es algo coyuntural, táctico. Si estamos en la OTAN, ya sabemos lo que hay.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay que responder a todos los ataques, y en el vídeo se hace estupendamente. Pero debemos distinguir unos enemigos de otros. De los anglos jamás nos podremos fiar; de los rusos, sí, pues al final, salvo la intervención en la Guerra Civil y el posterior envío de la División Azul (en el devenir de la historia, poco más que una anécdota) no tenemos agravios mutuos.
> 
> Quien más quien menos, todos los países del mundo han recibido su dosis de leyenda negra antiespañola. Si no discriminamos, no nos darán las fuerzas para todo. Al final terminas peleándote con el planeta entero y eso no conduce a ningún sitio.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2021)

procedo a rellenar la entrada de México con Zunzunegui, que está haciendo una divulgación bastante interesante

aunque no me entusiasma un punto de su trasfondo, algo pesimista, me interesa especialmente su predicción de que si no se detiene el discurso indigenista la cosa puede terminar en guerras raciales, muy al estilo de las que suelen liarse en los lugares de herencia anglo


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no te compro el discurso justificador de las intrigas hispanófobas rusquis



¿Y cual es su respuesta, enfrentarnos también a Rusia? ¿Y luego a China? ¿Y al mundo entero, al final, pues el mundo entero ha comprado el discurso leyendanegrista en mayor o menor medida?

El origen del mal es el eje Londres-Washington. No podemos perder eso de vista, ni podemos desperdiciar energías enfrentándonos a adversarios coyunturales. ¿Qué tiene Rusia contra nosotros? Que estamos en la OTAN, punto. Con Rusia (y con China, y con cualquiera menos los países anglos) lo que hay que hacer es tender puentes, no destruirlos.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2021)

te diría que redirijas tu pregunta hacia Putin--> quiere enfrentar Rusia a la futura *Confederación Hispánica de Naciones?*

piensa dejar de seguir cizannando a través de su medio propagandístico?




Chichimango dijo:


> ¿Y cual es su respuesta, enfrentarnos también a Rusia? ¿Y luego a China? ¿Y al mundo entero, al final, pues el mundo entero ha comprado el discurso leyendanegrista en mayor o menor medida?
> 
> El origen del mal es el eje Londres-Washington. No podemos perder eso de vista, ni podemos desperdiciar energías enfrentándonos a adversarios coyunturales. ¿Qué tiene Rusia contra nosotros? Que estamos en la OTAN, punto. Con Rusia (y con China, y con cualquiera menos los países anglos) lo que hay que hacer es tender puentes, no destruirlos.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2021)

Rellenada la casilla de Argentina, con Marcelo Gullo y su éxito en ventas "Madre Patria"


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (8 Nov 2021)

Una novedad aquí, eso del leyendanegrismo. La élite social peruana consideraba a España como la "madre patria" desde siempre y escrito está hasta en textos escolares; mas todavía, hasta entrados los 60' se hacía gala de que Lima, la capital, era la "tres veces coronada villa"; eso es lo que ha calado en la población. Esta élite social se ha modificado en su composición, las grandes fortunas o propietarias de medios productivos son también de descendientes de emigrados de Asia y hasta de las clases medias provincianas; pero igual, no hay leyendanegrismo. Otra cuestión es la desaparición de los cursos de Historia, esto se debe a que esta élite social no desea que la población joven conozca la historia de la república, los últimos 200 años, repleta de gobernantes corruptos y entreguistas, y el sucio origen de todas las fortunas de esta misma élite.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2021)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Una novedad aquí, eso del leyendanegrismo. La élite social peruana consideraba a España como la "madre patria" desde siempre y escrito está hasta en textos escolares; mas todavía, hasta entrados los 60' se hacía gala de que Lima, la capital, era la "tres veces coronada villa"; eso es lo que ha calado en la población. Esta élite social se ha modificado en su composición, las grandes fortunas o propietarias de medios productivos son también de descendientes de emigrados de Asia y hasta de las clases medias provincianas; pero igual, no hay leyendanegrismo. Otra cuestión es la desaparición de los cursos de Historia, esto se debe a que esta élite social no desea que la población joven conozca la historia de la república, los últimos 200 años, repleta de gobernantes corruptos y entreguistas, y el sucio origen de todas las fortunas de esta misma élite.



Entre las cosas que estoy aprendiendo con ese fenómeno del Capitán Perú es que, con el tratado de París, en el que la Corona reconoció la emancipación peruana, se acordó un "olvido del pasado" (´creo que por el tema de la guerra del Pacífico) y Perú acuerda a Espanna como nación de trato favorecido.

A pesar de lo que dices, las experiencias de otros países -incluso de Espanna, donde lo vemos ya en el propio gobierno actual- es que lo de "aquí eso no puede pasar" es una creencia bastante peligrosa. En Perú ya está este personaje, Castillo, que a ver por dónde le da el aire… podría montar un lío similar a los de otros sitios.


----------



## Dadaria (8 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que no duden los criollos -como descendientes de los conquistadores, al menos sobre el papel- que ELLOS SERÁN EL OBJETIVO DEL INDIGENISMO
> 
> si permiten que el monstruo siga creciendo que se olviden de:
> 
> ...



Una reflexión muy interesante, la verdad es que nunca se me había ocurrido algo así. Pero asusta pensar en la posibilidad de que todo el continente pueda verse sumido en luchas raciales estilo Ruanda entre decenas si no centenares de grupos, lo cual podría suponer la muerte de la hispanidad, al menos tal como la entendemos hoy, algo que beneficiaría de forma espectacular a los anglos. Hoy más que nunca hay que ser conscientes del peligro que supone el indigenismo y de la necesidad de seguir construyendo y soportando el proyecto hispánico a ambas orillas del atlántico. Es triste, pero a la vez "cómico", ver a todos esos indigenistas de pacotilla soltando embustes por la boca, demostrando lo que son: gilipollas útiles, porque lo de tontos de queda corto. Por circunstancias estoy ahora cursando unos estudios relacionados con América, y da pena y asco escuchar la cantidad de burradas que sueltan todos o casi todos, hablando de cuestiones como "el problema del indio", etc.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Una reflexión muy interesante, la verdad es que nunca se me había ocurrido algo así. Pero asusta pensar en la posibilidad de que todo el continente pueda verse sumido en luchas raciales estilo Ruanda entre decenas si no centenares de grupos, lo cual podría suponer la muerte de la hispanidad, al menos tal como la entendemos hoy, algo que beneficiaría de forma espectacular a los anglos. Hoy más que nunca hay que ser conscientes del peligro que supone el indigenismo y de la necesidad de seguir construyendo y soportando el proyecto hispánico a ambas orillas del atlántico. Es triste, pero a la vez "cómico", ver a todos esos indigenistas de pacotilla soltando embustes por la boca, demostrando lo que son: gilipollas útiles, porque lo de tontos de queda corto. Por circunstancias estoy ahora cursando unos estudios relacionados con América, y da pena y asco escuchar la cantidad de burradas que sueltan todos o casi todos, hablando de cuestiones como "el problema del indio", etc.



Es difícil pero no imposible. Cuando ponga la entrada dedicada a Colombia igual meto a Pablo Victoria, que es uno de los que ha advertido de este peligro.

Los criollos tipo AMLO que se dedican a alentar el indigenismo son muy, muy tontos. Si siguen alimentando la bestia solo es cuestión de tiempo el que surja un cabecilla carismático, además de raza coherente con el discurso victimista... que les puede hacer sudar tinta china.

Cuánto tiempo tardará el discurso indigenista en poner el foco sobre esos espannoles conquistadores, que no son otros que los que están allí en alto porcentaje entre las clases dirigentes? Hay por ahí un comunicado del ejército zapatista que va, poco a poco, por esa senda.

Están jugando con fuego... La cagaron el día que empezaron apuntando con su dedo a los espannoles peninsulares para justificar las republiquetas.

No descarto que esto lo hagan conscientemente y por encargo de las logias esas a las que sirven.


----------



## Amraslazar (8 Nov 2021)

Lo de AMLO teniendo a los zapatistas ahí, es de ser gilipollas, si. A nosotros en España no nos van a hacer nada, a quien se van a cargar el primero es a él.

En Colombia deberían andar ya escarmentados, se han pasado 50 años en guerra con las FARC.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> *2. Perú*
> 
> Para mí es actualmente la gran esperanza, al menos en lo que en la red percibo. El país, probablemente, con más gente joven, buena, culta y de nivel que está comprendiendo la cuestión hispánica.
> 
> ...



El capitán Perú 

Dice muchas verdades, pero dirán que las dice porque es criollo, que es lo que parece ser. Y que las diga mostrándose como un remedo del capitán america no ayuda tampoco.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo de AMLO teniendo a los zapatistas ahí, es de ser gilipollas, si. A nosotros en España no nos van a hacer nada, a quien se van a cargar el primero es a él.
> 
> En Colombia deberían andar ya escarmentados, se han pasado 50 años en guerra con las FARC.



Curiosamente los zapatistas no quieren que españa les pida perdón









Los zapatistas no quieren el perdón de España porque "no fuimos conquistados"


La gran apuesta de López Obrador para reparar a las comunidades indígenas del país -el perdón que solicita a la Corona española y la Iglesia católica por los abusos cometidos duran




www.elmundo.es






Y con AMLO no comulgan desde el principio. Y me refiero a 1994, no al 2018.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> El capitán Perú
> 
> Dice muchas verdades, pero dirán que las dice porque es criollo, que es lo que parece ser. Y que las diga mostrándose como un remedo del capitán america no ayuda tampoco.



pues deja risa a un lado, el tipo es un fuera de serie y se nota además que muy buena gente

se viste así porque se ha propuesto educar en historia a la infancia de su país, es una labor patriótica que auguro que le funcionará y dará sus frutos en no muchos annos

ahora mismo tengo al hispanismo que se está moviendo en este país, con diferencia, como el de más potencial de todos


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Y con AMLO no comulgan desde el principio. Y me refiero a 1994, no al 2018.



así es, y recuerdo que en ese enlace concreto los zapatistas decían varias cosas que firmaría cualquier hispanista...


----------



## Amraslazar (8 Nov 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Curiosamente los zapatistas no quieren que españa les pida perdón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, eso es verdad, los zapatistas saben quien es su verdadero enemigo. AMLO pretende debilitar también al EZLN con su discurso de mierda, pero lo único que va a conseguir es crear un monstruo todavía peor.


----------



## Dadaria (8 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es difícil pero no imposible. Cuando ponga la entrada dedicada a Colombia igual meto a Pablo Victoria, que es uno de los que ha advertido de este peligro.
> 
> Los criollos tipo AMLO que se dedican a alentar el indigenismo son muy, muy tontos. Si siguen alimentando la bestia solo es cuestión de tiempo el que surja un cabecilla carismático, además de raza coherente con el discurso victimista... que les puede hacer sudar tinta china.
> 
> ...



Desde luego, aunque con eso venía a referirme a la gentucilla que puebla los ambientes académicos y universitarios. Alguno habrá, por supuesto, que vaya esparciendo veneno de forma interesada, pero me pregunto si los intelectualoides y demas botarates que comulgan con semejantes tesis porque sí, son conscientes del monstruo que están alimentando.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Desde luego, aunque con eso venía a referirme a la gentucilla que puebla los ambientes académicos y universitarios. Alguno habrá, por supuesto, que vaya esparciendo veneno de forma interesada, pero me pregunto si los intelectualoides y demas botarates que comulgan con semejantes tesis porque sí, son conscientes del monstruo que están alimentando.



En algunos casos lo que hay son personas con conflictos internos. Mira por ejemplo a Monedero, un tipo que en realidad tiene un padre derechista al que diríase está constantemente reclamando su atención. Y en esa lucha está envenenando naciones enteras. Conscientemente.
En realidad son luchas de egos resentidos. Si no es con padres es con excompañeros de pupitre, etc, etc.
Galeano envenenó América y generaciones de jóvenes con sus venas abiertas. Tras 40 años de consecuencias desastrosas no mucho antes de morir se hace el "yonofuí", jijiji, yo solo era un joven inconformista e ignorante, ahí os quedáis con la mierda, sorry...








El arrepentimiento de Eduardo Galeano


¿La “biblia” de los indignados de los setenta en Latinoamérica ha perdido su valor? Las declaraciones del autor uruguayo en una feria literaria en ...




www.elespectador.com





Habría que ver las historias personales de muchos de estos y sospecho que acabariamos encontrando mucho de eso

Tenemos muchos casos de arrepentimientos de última hora, algo significará eso...


----------



## Amraslazar (9 Nov 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Respecto a ese vídeo, yo creo que mientras lo de los anglos sí es personal (fuimos su peor pesadilla durante siglos) lo de Rusia no; la hispanofobia rusa es algo coyuntural, táctico. Si estamos en la OTAN, ya sabemos lo que hay.



La propaganda rusa antiespañola en América se remonta a los tiempos de la Guerra Fría, mucho antes de que España entrase en la OTAN. Ya estaba en marcha cuando España era un pais neutral y no alineado, en la época de entreguerras, y se incrementó cuando, tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, España era un paria en el ámbito internacional y ni siquiera estábamos admitidos en la ONU.

Rusia lleva siendo consistentemente un enemigo de España desde 1917.

No es algo táctico. Es personal. Quieren ocupar el espacio de la Hispanidad en Sudamérica, y para eso nos tienen que quitar de en medio. Y en eso llevan ya un siglo.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2021)

Así es, es mal asunto andar cambiando de amo.

Lo que hay que hacer, cuando llegue el momento, es deshacerse de los anglos de una vez, que son los que nos tienen ahora agarraos por los cojones.

Y, por supuesto, blindar el incipiente movimiento hispanista de toda infiltración para usarlo a su favor por parte de cualquiera de los bloques en lid, anglos, rusquis, sinorris, etc



Amraslazar dijo:


> La propaganda rusa antiespañola en América se remonta a los tiempos de la Guerra Fría, mucho antes de que España entrase en la OTAN. Ya estaba en marcha cuando España era un pais neutral y no alineado, en la época de entreguerras, y se incrementó cuando, tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, España era un paria en el ámbito internacional y ni siquiera estábamos admitidos en la ONU.
> 
> Rusia lleva siendo consistentemente un enemigo de España desde 1917.
> 
> No es algo táctico. Es personal. Quieren ocupar el espacio de la Hispanidad en Sudamérica, y para eso nos tienen que quitar de en medio. Y en eso llevan ya un siglo.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Nov 2021)

Agrégole a la entrada de Espanna al canal Reunificacionistas pues, si bien, tiene como elemento fundacional la reunificación con Puerto Rico, al final se va convirtiendo por pura logica en un canal de temática hispanista



https://www.youtube.com/c/Reunificacionistasorg/featured


----------



## Gotthard (13 Nov 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> ¿Y cual es su respuesta, enfrentarnos también a Rusia? ¿Y luego a China? ¿Y al mundo entero, al final, pues el mundo entero ha comprado el discurso leyendanegrista en mayor o menor medida?
> 
> El origen del mal es el eje Londres-Washington. No podemos perder eso de vista, ni podemos desperdiciar energías enfrentándonos a adversarios coyunturales. ¿Qué tiene Rusia contra nosotros? Que estamos en la OTAN, punto. Con Rusia (y con China, y con cualquiera menos los países anglos) lo que hay que hacer es tender puentes, no destruirlos.



Si rompemos con el mundo anglosajón, la logica seria mover hilos en iberoamerica y estar en buenos términos con Rusia y Alemania, que formarán un polo (en la época de los zares lo eran, contra suecia, contra lituania-polonia, en realidad Alemania y Rusia son aliados naturales pero a principios del Siglo XX se vino todo a joder con la tontuna del Zar Nicolás de acercarse a UK porque era primo del Rey de allí, dando paso a la estructura de bloques que dispararía la primera guerra mundial y la siguiente.

La Alemania del Kaiser en agradecimiento le envio un regalito en tren que se llamaba Vladimir Illich Lenin.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

acabo de completar la entrada dedicada a México, con el canal del profe Cárdenas:


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

acabo de rellenar la entrada de Espanna con el canal "Héroes de Cavite", que tiene la particularidad de haber saltado al ruedo del comercio, con el primer encuentro de cámaras de comercio, en Cartagena, que tendrá su continuación -por lo que se deduce- en Veracruz, atención a la intervención del mexicano porque a algunos les dará gustirrinín


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Gracias por hacer difusión de este tema, @Bernaldo

¿De qué manera podríamos colaborar los demás en la difusión? 

¿Podría ser útil tratar de enganchar a algun youtuber español "disidente" medio relevante para ver si empezaba a hacer difusión de esto? Veo a muchos hablar contra el feminismo, contra el socialismo, pero no veo a ninguno mojarse por la Hispanidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Gracias por hacer difusión de este tema, @Bernaldo
> 
> ¿De qué manera podríamos colaborar los demás en la difusión?
> 
> ¿Podría ser útil tratar de enganchar a algun youtuber español "disidente" medio relevante para ver si empezaba a hacer difusión de esto? Veo a muchos hablar contra el feminismo, contra el socialismo, pero no veo a ninguno mojarse por la Hispanidad.



ese que llaman un hombre hetero blanco ha visto filón y se ha apuntado a la historia -aunque evidentemente no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire en este asunto pero le sirve para ir de puesto y puntero- aparte de otros que ya andaban por los alrededores (Díaz Villanueva, por ejemplo)



la mayoría son aún hispanistas deslabazados, es decir, hacen como si la hispanidad no fuese en realidad algo consustancial a la catolicidad, a la Fe

en realidad esta va a ser la tendencia a seguir, esto ya ha despegado y ahora asistiremos a reposicionamientos para subirse al carro

por qué va a ser la tendencia a seguir? pues porque se está agotando lo que da de sí lo que teníamos hasta ahora, todo hijo del leyendanegrismo

en este reposicionamiento iremos viendo diversas luchas:

- el rollo de liberales/ateos haciéndose pasar por hispanistas, porque será una etiqueta cada vez más amable
- el intento de pro "lo que sea", de arrimar el ascua a su sardina (léase la geostrategia pro rusa intentando utilizar el hispanismo que irá cuajando para ganarse aliados contra USanos y UKanos, etc, etc., lo mismo con pro OTAN buscando asimilar el hispanismo a los interese geoestratégicos USanos, y tal y tal...)

creí que iba a tardar más tiempo en ver esto pero he de reconocer que ya está abierta la caja de los vientos, estamos ya en la ventana de 40 annos de la que habla Gullo en sus conferencias


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Nov 2021)

Lo que rompa la armonia de las naciones hispanoamericanas es sabotaje, el antihispanismo atacando a España es sabotaje, pues las naciones americanas una vez hayan denigrado la raiz comun de la que emergen, solo pueden quedar enfrentadas entre ellas.


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ese que llaman un hombre hetero blanco ha visto filón y se ha apuntado a la historia -aunque evidentemente no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire en este asunto pero le sirve para ir de puesto y puntero- aparte de otros que ya andaban por los alrededores (Díaz Villanueva, por ejemplo)



Creo que eso es positivo. Hay muchos youtubers que se han hecho famosillos con el tema de oponerse al feminismo y a la cultura progre dominante, y que ahora se encuentran estancados porque no tienen nada nuevo que ofrecer en sus canales. Yo hace mucho tiempo que no veo un video de UTBH porque lo que va a decir ya me lo sé.

Esa gente necesita poder decir algo nuevo para seguir vendiendo producto. Y si es el Hispanismo, bienvenido sea.

Luego están los youtubers que abiertamente se alinean con la derecha política (algún Ayusista, pero mayormente VOXeros) que si asumen ese discurso porque se lo creen. Los anteriores sirven meramente como propagandistas, pero estos si que son relevantes para participar en la elaboración de discurso.



Bernaldo dijo:


> la mayoría son aún hispanistas deslabazados, es decir, hacen como si la hispanidad no fuese en realidad algo consustancial a la catolicidad, a la Fe
> (...)
> - el rollo de liberales/ateos haciéndose pasar por hispanistas, porque será una etiqueta cada vez más amable



¿Podrías elaborar esas ideas? Mas o menos intuyo por donde vas, pero antes de formarme opiniones al respecto prefiero poder comprender tu planteamiento en profundidad.

Personalmente no veo problema en que haya gente que elabore un discurso hispanista desde creencias religiosas o políticas opuestas a las mías, tal y como es el caso del marxista Santiago Armesilla. Al final las ideas que se irán imponiendo como Hispanismo dominante serán las que resulten mas coherentes y mejor adaptadas a la realidad existente. Quien subordine el Hispanismo a ideologías políticas o creencias religiosas acabará encontrándose en una via muerta cuando el Hispanismo rebose la subordinación a cualquier otra lealtad.



Bernaldo dijo:


> - el intento de pro "lo que sea", de arrimar el ascua a su sardina (léase la geostrategia pro rusa intentando utilizar el hispanismo que irá cuajando para ganarse aliados contra USanos y UKanos, etc, etc., lo mismo con pro OTAN buscando asimilar el hispanismo a los interese geoestratégicos USanos, y tal y tal...)



En realidad, en mi opinión EEUU hace mucho tiempo que viene utilizando el Hispanismo para sus intereses geoestratégicos. Tanto para afianzar la Doctrina Monroe en el periodo anterior a la 2GM, como para afianzar el bloque "capitalista" frente al soviético durante la Guerra Fría. No olvidemos que el español es idioma oficial de la ONU desde su fundación, sin que ninguna nación hispanoparlante hubiera tenido una participación relevante en el conflicto mundial, porque a EEUU le interesaba. En 1992 no percibí una hostilidad desde el mundo anglosajón a la celebración del Quinto Centenario, y en época de Aznar y sus fotos con Bush y Blair no parecía haber oposición a la promoción de una integración hispánica a cambio de que fuera subordinada a los intereses angloamericanos.

La cuestión de fondo es que por mucho que se hable de mundos multipolares, al final siempre hay dos bloques: España contra Francia, Francia contra Inglaterra, Gran Bretaña contra Alemania, EEUU contra la URSS. El resto de potencias orbitan alrededor de los intereses de una u otra potencia hegemónica.

Hoy en día vamos viendo la consolidación de EEUU contra China. Rusia no es mas que un satélite chino, por mucho que los prorrusos crean lo contrario. La subordinación rusa a los intereses de china es cada día mayor, Rusia ha convertido a China en su cliente preferente para venderle gas y petróleo (a precio mucho mas bajo del que lo vendería a los europeos), sin que China haya movido jamás un dedo a cambio por los intereses "geoestratégicos" de Rusia.

Hoy en dia estamos viendo también una decadencia progresiva de EEUU por autodestrucción, de ahí el antihispanismo del "establishment" de EEUU, que en realidad es reflejo del antianglicismo que están proyectando sobre si mismos, fruto de la desmoralización y subversión progresista. El "bloque occidental" está corroído por el progresismo, y empiezan a surgir proyectos políticos regeneracionistas (Polonia, Hungría, Chequia, Bolsonaro, el Trumpismo, Vox...), pero a esos proyectos todavía les falta rodaje antes de que puedan surgir visiones universalitas mas o menos coherentes.

En este contexto veo la potencialidad del Hispanismo como proyecto regeneracionista que pueda acabar tomando el liderazgo del espacio que hasta ahora ha sido liderado por EEUU.

Alianzas con Rusia y con China son inútiles y contraproducentes porque se traducirían en nuestra erradicación. El amo actual nos puede dejar crecer mientras nos perciba como subordinados, y llegado el momento, cuando la Hispanidad cristalice, sustituiremos de manera natural el liderazgo estadounidense, como EEUU sustituyó al de Gran Bretaña. Pero en el momento en que el amo nos identificara como agentes del bloque enemigo, nos liquidaría en ese mismo instante, y ni los rusos ni los chinos harían nada para evitarlo, porque siempre han dejado tirados a sus aliados cuando les ha convenido.


----------



## Dadaria (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Creo que eso es positivo. Hay muchos youtubers que se han hecho famosillos con el tema de oponerse al feminismo y a la cultura progre dominante, y que ahora se encuentran estancados porque no tienen nada nuevo que ofrecer en sus canales. Yo hace mucho tiempo que no veo un video de UTBH porque lo que va a decir ya me lo sé.
> 
> Esa gente necesita poder decir algo nuevo para seguir vendiendo producto. Y si es el Hispanismo, bienvenido sea.
> 
> ...



Lo que creo que apunta @Bernaldo es que el hispanismo debe ir de la mano del cristianismo. Eso no quiere decir que los intereses de la iglesia estén por encima de los de la hispanidad, pues la iglesia es una cosa, y el catolicismo es otra (Antes de que haya ninguna confusión: la institución es una cosa, y la doctrina es otra. En estos momentos, creo que podemos estar de acuerdo en que la institución, y su cabeza, están comportándose de forma lamentable abrazando el indigenismo, el marxismo y el posmodernismo. Alguno aquí, y no voy a dar nombres, están empeñados en defender lo indefendible, a un Papa que se comporta como un irresponsable protestantizante. Allá ellos y sus contradicciones).
La hispanidad se construyo desde unos presupuestos cristianos católicos, por lo que ignorar o excluir estos principios de la ecuación no hará sino llevarnos a callejones sin salida. Los postulados morales y éticos consustanciales a la hispanidad son los cristianos.

No obstante, no puedo estar de acuerdo con los planteamientos que haces a nivel estratégico. El progresismo, que es el producto refinado del posmodernismo, es un producto genuino de los anglos. Los anglos no pueden ser a la vez "antianglicistas" y "antihispánicos", es una contradicción descomunal. Es más, el progresismo puede verse como la última etapa del puritanismo sobre el que se construye Estados Unidos. Los modelos sociales y estructurales de la hispanidad y del espacio anglo difieren en sus bases, por lo que no veo compatibilidad posible. El hispanismo debe construirse de forma propia y original, no necesariamente en contra, de momento, del mundo anglo. Pero lo que desde luego no puede hacer es construirse a la sombra o bajo el paraguas anglo. Eso tampoco significa tener que simpatizar con los chinos o los rusos. RT en los últimos años parece decidido a dar pábulo a la leyenda negra, sí, pero los anglos siguen esa estrategia desde hace al menos dos siglos. Eso significa que ambos deben ser contestados, pero, en nombre del sentido común, nuestro mayor enemigo no está en moscú o en pekín, está en londres y en washington. Lo cual no quiere decir que tengamos que tragar con todo lo que se dice desde moscú o pekin.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Personalmente no veo problema en que haya gente que elabore un discurso hispanista desde creencias religiosas o políticas opuestas a las mías, tal y como es el caso del marxista Santiago Armesilla. Al final las ideas que se irán imponiendo como Hispanismo dominante serán las que resulten mas coherentes y mejor adaptadas a la realidad existente. *Quien subordine el Hispanismo a ideologías políticas o creencias religiosas acabará encontrándose en una via muerta* cuando el Hispanismo rebose la subordinación a cualquier otra lealtad.



Me focalizo en la parte que considero más importante de tu mensaje. Esa frase es errónea, en realidad su formulación correcta es esta

"Quien subordine el Hispanismo a ideologías políticas o creencias religiosas *ajenas al Catolicismo*, al que es consustancial, acabará encontrándose en una vía muerta".

Lo que va a sucedir en los momentos que vivimos de floración hispanista es el intento de desvincular hispanismo de catolicismo. Ahora mismo hay gente que trata de obviar esto en base a diversas esperanzas -hay anticapitalistas que creen poder utilizarlo contra el capitalismo, hay liberales/capitalistas/derechistas que creen que puede ser un gran apoyo contra el comunismo, indigenismo, etc- pero llegará el momento en que haya que confrontarse con esa esencia.

Desde luego, prefiero que comunistas como Armesilla prefieran un comunismo exento de dialéctica directamente hispanófoba a que además de defender el comunismo propaguen abiertamente leyendanegra a diestro y siniestra. 
Pero vamos, que el deslinde se irá haciendo bastante patente. Pero, ojo, no solo por la izquierda...


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Nov 2021)

Gracias, paisano Bernaldo. 
aqui mi granito de arena, el canal Hijos Bonicos en Youtube:



https://www.youtube.com/c/HIJOSBONICOS


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> Gracias, paisano Bernaldo.
> aqui mi granito de arena, el canal Hijos Bonicos en Youtube:
> 
> 
> ...



cierto, muy buen canal, me gusta mucho su documental sobre las malvinas

lo que pasa es que no sabía en qué país ubicarlo, tiene más tendencia a temática mexicana, creo recordar


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> cierto, muy buen canal, me gusta mucho su documental sobre las malvinas
> 
> lo que pasa es que no sabía en qué país ubicarlo, tiene más tendencia a temática mexicana, creo recordar



No se yo si era muy buena idea separar "por paises", cuando a lo que aspiramos es a la unidad 

por cierto, estos tambien merecen la pena:
FORJA



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyXHCFqljyxn8U50Cgoax6w



Jesus G. Maestro:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfWWjBMY6zpvvU6wAe5j_Eg


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Lo que creo que apunta @Bernaldo es que el hispanismo debe ir de la mano del cristianismo. Eso no quiere decir que los intereses de la iglesia estén por encima de los de la hispanidad, pues la iglesia es una cosa, y el catolicismo es otra (Antes de que haya ninguna confusión: la institución es una cosa, y la doctrina es otra. En estos momentos, creo que podemos estar de acuerdo en que la institución, y su cabeza, están comportándose de forma lamentable abrazando el indigenismo, el marxismo y el posmodernismo. Alguno aquí, y no voy a dar nombres, están empeñados en defender lo indefendible, a un Papa que se comporta como un irresponsable protestantizante. Allá ellos y sus contradicciones).
> La hispanidad se construyo desde unos presupuestos cristianos católicos, por lo que ignorar o excluir estos principios de la ecuación no hará sino llevarnos a callejones sin salida. Los postulados morales y éticos consustanciales a la hispanidad son los cristianos.



Percibo que estás utilizando "cristianismo" y "catolicismo" indistintamente, y creo que en el planteamiento de @Bernaldo la diferencia entre ambos conceptos la tiene muy clara. Creo que para él no es lo mismo cristianismo que catolicismo. El protestantismo a fin de cuentas es cristiano, y creo que en la perspectiva del compañero hay un elemento relevante de confrontación entre lo católico y lo protestante. Pero le dejo a él que desarrolle su planteamiento, si lo desea.



Dadaria dijo:


> No obstante, no puedo estar de acuerdo con los planteamientos que haces a nivel estratégico. El progresismo, que es el producto refinado del posmodernismo, es un producto genuino de los anglos. Los anglos no pueden ser a la vez "antianglicistas" y "antihispánicos", es una contradicción descomunal. Es más, el progresismo puede verse como la última etapa del puritanismo sobre el que se construye Estados Unidos. Los modelos sociales y estructurales de la hispanidad y del espacio anglo difieren en sus bases, por lo que no veo compatibilidad posible. El hispanismo debe construirse de forma propia y original, no necesariamente en contra, de momento, del mundo anglo. Pero lo que desde luego no puede hacer es construirse a la sombra o bajo el paraguas anglo. Eso tampoco significa tener que simpatizar con los chinos o los rusos. RT en los últimos años parece decidido a dar pábulo a la leyenda negra, sí, pero los anglos siguen esa estrategia desde hace al menos dos siglos. Eso significa que ambos deben ser contestados, pero, en nombre del sentido común, nuestro mayor enemigo no está en moscú o en pekín, está en londres y en washington. Lo cual no quiere decir que tengamos que tragar con todo lo que se dice desde moscú o pekin.



Vamos por partes:

1) El marxismo cultural no es producto de los anglos. Para empezar nace de los alemanes, luego lo propagan los soviéticos, y su principal difusor en Occidente fue la casta cultural francesa, madre del posmodernismo. Si quieres puedes decir que el progresismo actual tiene al establishment de EEUU como principal promotor, pero eso solo significa que el "establishment" de EEUU ha dejado de ser "anglo". Igual que la nomenklatura impuesta por los bolcheviques en Rusia tras la tragedia de 1917 ya no era representativa de la cultura rusa europeizante dominante en Rusia desde Pedro el Grande, si no enemiga y aniquiladora de esta.

2) No hay ninguna contradicción en decir que el progresismo sea a la vez "antianglicista" y "antihispánico". Porque ambas identidades son producto de la civilización cristiana europea, y el progresismo es enemigo y aniquilador de la civilización cristiana europea. El indigenismo y el antieuropeísmo es utilizado a la vez contra el hispanismo al sur del Rio Bravo y contra la cultura anglosajona al norte de ese rio. El progresismo es anti-anglo y anti-hispánico como también es anti-francés, anti-alemán, anti-polaco, anti-italiano, y anti cualquier cosa que huela a europeo.

3) Que el hispanismo tenga que construirse bajo la sombra de los anglos, no es un planteamiento estratégico por mi parte, es simplemente reconocer la realidad. El mundo hispánico está ahora mismo bajo el paraguas de los anglos, y ante eso solo podemos hacer dos cosas:

- Construir el Hispanismo desde donde estamos ahora, hasta que tengamos tanta fuerza que los anglos tengan que asumirnos como iguales para que no nos convirtamos en enemigos. Lo ha hecho Erdogán en Turquía, con mas razones lo podemos hacer nosotros.

- Cambiar de amo, en cuyo caso simplemente seremos destruídos por los anglos, porque ni Moscú ni Pekín tienen ni el poder ni la voluntad de defender nuestros intereses. En el mejor de los casos, los chinos o los rusos se convertirían en nuestros nuevos dominadores. Y solo hay que pegar un vistazo a la Historia para comprobar que la dominación asiática no significa precisamente una mejora respecto a la dominación anglosajona. Simplemente erradicarían todo lo hispánico para imponer lo chino, igual que los rusos entre 1917 y 1990 trabajaron en erradicar lo hispánico para imponer lo soviético.

Pensar que podemos "jugar a dos bandas" como "bloque neutral" o "no alineado" es una fantasía hoy en día. Quizá dentro de cuarenta años, cuando seamos algo. Pero ahora es impensable.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> No se yo si era muy buena idea separar "por paises", cuando a lo que aspiramos es a la unidad
> 
> por cierto, estos tambien merecen la pena:
> FORJA
> ...



Más que separar es apelar al sano orgullo nacional de quienes se sientan identificados. Si yo fuera peruano, por ejemplo, estaría con el pecho henchido. Muy grandes


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me focalizo en la parte que considero más importante de tu mensaje. Esa frase es errónea, en realidad su formulación correcta es esta
> 
> "Quien subordine el Hispanismo a ideologías políticas o creencias religiosas *ajenas al Catolicismo*, al que es consustancial, acabará encontrándose en una vía muerta".



Y esa es la idea que me gustaría que argumentaras en profundidad, para comprenderla. Quiero entender por qué esa vinculación estricta entre Papa-Catolicismo-Cristianismo-Hispanidad. Puedo intuir por dónde vas, pero es mejor que lo expliques. No solo por mi, porque como puedes leer, @Dadaria no parece diferenciar cristianismo de catolicismo, e incluso diferencia catolicismo y Papa de Roma.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Y esa es la idea que me gustaría que argumentaras en profundidad, para comprenderla. Quiero entender por qué esa vinculación estricta entre Papa-Catolicismo-Cristianismo-Hispanidad. Puedo intuir por dónde vas, pero es mejor que lo expliques. No solo por mi, porque como puedes leer, @Dadaria no parece diferenciar cristianismo de catolicismo, e incluso diferencia catolicismo y Papa de Roma.



La formulación del vocablo Hispanidad, más allá de su componente meramente lingüístico, es obra de Zacarías de Vizcarra, quien deja clara la consustancialidad católica. Luego, R. De Maeztu hace su gran siembra siguiendo esa línea, dando frutos a día de hoy en nuevas generaciones.

Pero sí nos vamos al contenido en sí, la Hispanidad hoy no es otra cosa que los restos y el legado de la Monarquía Católica, cuya razón de ser huelga explicar en redundancia. En minúscula, la hispanidad es la forma o estilo español de ser católico que quedó impreso en esas naciones.

Quiénes creen que sólo se sostiene en la lengua yerran. La lengua es muy importante pero esta puede emplearse también de forma destructiva y antihispánica.


----------



## Dadaria (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Percibo que estás utilizando "cristianismo" y "catolicismo" indistintamente, y creo que en el planteamiento de @Bernaldo la diferencia entre ambos conceptos la tiene muy clara. Creo que para él no es lo mismo cristianismo que catolicismo. El protestantismo a fin de cuentas es cristiano, y creo que en la perspectiva del compañero hay un elemento relevante de confrontación entre lo católico y lo protestante. Pero le dejo a él que desarrolle su planteamiento, si lo desea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Si bien es cierto que el marxismo cultural no es un productor original de los anglos, el progresismo, o posmodernismo que nos toca padecer hoy día si es un producto fabricado y destilado por los anglos, solo hay que ver como ese posmodernismo es parte consustancial de la colonización cultural que sufre España.

2) El progresismo, o posmodernismo, tal como lo entendemos hoy, es un producto cuyo origen se encuentra en Estados Unidos. Eso no quiere decir que sus raíces se encuentre ahí, sino que EEUU ha absorbido y depurado el esquema ideológico y mental que define al posmodernismo actual. Eso quiere decir que el posmodernismo, o progresismo, puede ser antihispánico y adoptar argumentos indigenistas a la hora de atacar al hispanismo. No obstante, dado que el progresismo actual sigue un esquema formado en el mundo anglosajón, este no puede ser necesariamente antianglicista, y la razón por la cual no puede ser así hay que buscarla en la formación de los propios EEUU como nación: los puritanos, los "chevaliers" (identificados como sureños), y los pioneros de la frontera. Los puritanos van a ser el grupo que se acabe imponiendo, y con ellos, su cosmovisión. El progresismo actual no es sino el hijo de los puritanos que impusieron su esquema mental e ideológico. De hecho, el indigenismo en EEUU va, casi siempre, por no decir siempre, en contra del legado hispánico, casi nunca contra el anglo, pues saben perfectamente quienes son los amos.

3) Uno de los muchos problemas que tenemos en España, y quizás en el mundo hispánico, es que hasta ahora casi todo el mundo ha confundido antiindigenista y antimarxista con ser un anglófilo. Si lo trasladamos a un plano estratégico, no estoy necesariamente en contra de mantener las apariencias, al igual que lo puede hacer erdogan, por ejemplo, aunque si sería conveniente ir desvinculándose poco a poco de la política común en materia de defensa planteada por la OTAN. Por ejemplo, ir retirando nuestra presencia en lugares como el báltico y oriente próximo, donde no pintamos nada.
A lo que venía a referirme es a que es necesario cortar amarras con todo lo relacionado con la cultura anglo, y hacer una revisión, desde el tradicionalismo y la cultura hispánica, del modelo de vida que queremos engrandecer y, en parte, recuperar, puesto que el bombardeo cultural al que nos hemos visto expuestos, al menos en la península (que no es la única "España"), ha sido algo así como una ciudad siendo arrasada por una cabeza nuclear.

En cuanto a lo que dije antes, y parece que no quedó claro: la hispanidad no se entiende sin el catolicismo, pero una cosa es la doctrina católica, y otra es la institución. La una es el marco moral y ético mediante el que actuamos, mientras que la institución, que es la que debe velar por guardar esos principios, no es sino una institución humana y, por tanto, sujeta a errores e influencias del exterior. Y eso se ve perfectamente en la Monarquía hispánica, que fue adalid del catolicismo pero que en ocasiones chocó con los intereses políticos de la institución, la iglesia.


----------



## JJJ (14 Nov 2021)

Mi conclusion es que los blancos ya no quieren vivir con la panchitonegrada y quieren unirse con nosotros. Ellos saben que tienen más potencial y que con todo el comunismo de corte indigenista que está proliferando en ese continente quieren cortar con los indigenas y demas criaturas que solo generan delincuencia y caos.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Nov 2021)

Decía el escritor cubano Alejo Carpentier que el Caribe (el embrión de toda la America española) es históricamente una continuación del mediterráneo.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Nov 2021)

Los latín Kings y bocs aprueban este hilo

Taluecs


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> Decía el escritor cubano Alejo Carpentier que el Caribe (el embrión de toda la America española) es históricamente una continuación del mediterráneo.



y le pasa algo similar al mediterráneo actual, está fracturado, en este caso su costa norte está bajo posesión anglo

cuando quede de nuevo bajo dominio hispánico aquello será una de las zonas más prósperas y amables del mundo

(ojo, le sumo el espacio del golfo de México a ese mediterráneo indiano)


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La formulación del vocablo Hispanidad, más allá de su componente meramente lingüístico, es obra de Zacarías de Vizcarra, quien deja clara la consustancialidad católica. Luego, R. De Maeztu hace su gran siembra siguiendo esa línea, dando frutos a día de hoy en nuevas generaciones.
> 
> Pero sí nos vamos al contenido en sí, la Hispanidad hoy no es otra cosa que los restos y el legado de la Monarquía Católica, cuya razón de ser huelga explicar en redundancia. En minúscula, la hispanidad es la forma o estilo español de ser católico que quedó impreso en esas naciones.
> 
> Quiénes creen que sólo se sostiene en la lengua yerran. La lengua es muy importante pero esta puede emplearse también de forma destructiva y antihispánica.



Bien, decía Zacarías de Vizcarra que:

_La Hispanidad es un nombre de «familia», de una gran familia de veinte naciones hermanas, que constituyen una «unidad» superior a la sangre, al color y a la raza de la misma manera que la ‘Cristiandad’ expresa la unidad de la familia cristiana, formada por hombres y naciones de todas las razas, y la ‘Humanidad’ abarca sin distinción a todos los hombres de todas las razas, como miembros de una sola familia humana. Es una denominación que a todos honra y a nadie humilla._

Pero en la concepción de Zacarías de Vizcarra, la "familia cristiana" pertenece a un ámbito superior a la "hispanidad". Humanidad -> Cristiandad -> Hispanidad. 

Coincido en que el "catolicismo", o como dices "el estilo español de ser católico", forma parte de nuestro legado y de la esencia de la Hispanidad. Sin embargo, ¿por qué "el estilo español de ser católico", y no "el estilo español de ser cristiano"?

El Vaticano es ahora mismo un agente del progresismo, y un propagador del antihispanismo. ¿Por qué vincularnos a Roma? ¿por qué no defender un "cristianismo hispánico" sin el corsé de la institución Católica, que en hispanoamérica ha defendido el antihispanismo en múltiples ocasiones, y que lo hace ahora? La Teología de la Liberación, marxista, ha conquistado el Vaticano, gracias a los defensores dentro de la Iglesia del "debate de ideas con el marxismo", entre los que se encontraba el propio Zacarías de Vizcarra.

Estamos en los años 20 del Siglo XXI. Hay que ir actualizando las ideas de quienes escribieron en los años 20 del Siglo XX.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> ¿Por qué vincularnos a Roma? ¿por qué no defender un "cristianismo hispánico" sin el corsé de la institución Católica?




Por supuesto que el Catolicismo es Cristianismo, a nadie con cuatro dedos de frente se le ocurriría dudarlo.
¿por qué a nadie habría de ocurrírsele desvincular el hispanismo del catolicismo, siendo la Iglesia Católica fundada por Nuertro Sennor Jesucristo?¿eres acaso protestante?


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Bien, decía Zacarías de Vizcarra que:
> 
> _La Hispanidad es un nombre de «familia», de una gran familia de veinte naciones hermanas, que constituyen una «unidad» superior a la sangre, al color y a la raza de la misma manera que la ‘Cristiandad’ expresa la unidad de la familia cristiana, formada por hombres y naciones de todas las razas, y la ‘Humanidad’ abarca sin distinción a todos los hombres de todas las razas, como miembros de una sola familia humana. Es una denominación que a todos honra y a nadie humilla._
> 
> ...



Cuando traje a colación lo del caribe mediterráneo, no era una simple analogía geográfica. España fue el cauce por el cual se expandió por el mundo no-europeo la romanidad, que no es solo la expresión de un sistema económico, sino una forma de entender la vida. Una "mediterraneidad" entre el realismo y la espiritualidad, propia de todo lo español.


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> 1) Si bien es cierto que el marxismo cultural no es un productor original de los anglos, el progresismo, o posmodernismo que nos toca padecer hoy día si es un producto fabricado y destilado por los anglos, solo hay que ver como ese posmodernismo es parte consustancial de la colonización cultural que sufre España.
> 
> 2) El progresismo, o posmodernismo, tal como lo entendemos hoy, es un producto cuyo origen se encuentra en Estados Unidos. Eso no quiere decir que sus raíces se encuentre ahí, sino que EEUU ha absorbido y depurado el esquema ideológico y mental que define al posmodernismo actual. Eso quiere decir que el posmodernismo, o progresismo, puede ser antihispánico y adoptar argumentos indigenistas a la hora de atacar al hispanismo. No obstante, dado que el progresismo actual sigue un esquema formado en el mundo anglosajón, este no puede ser necesariamente antianglicista, y la razón por la cual no puede ser así hay que buscarla en la formación de los propios EEUU como nación: los puritanos, los "chevaliers" (identificados como sureños), y los pioneros de la frontera. Los puritanos van a ser el grupo que se acabe imponiendo, y con ellos, su cosmovisión. El progresismo actual no es sino el hijo de los puritanos que impusieron su esquema mental e ideológico. De hecho, el indigenismo en EEUU va, casi siempre, por no decir siempre, en contra del legado hispánico, casi nunca contra el anglo, pues saben perfectamente quienes son los amos.



El posmodernismo es hijo de Jean Paul Sartre, en lo filosófico. De Simone de Beauvoir, en lo feminista. De Michelle Foucault, en lo psicológico. Y de la Escuela de los Anales, en lo histórico. Todos ellos franceses. Todos ellos enemigos de lo francés, por cierto.

¿Puedes mencionar a un pensador anglo que haya participado en la formación doctrinal de ese negocio? Los que promueven hoy en día el progresismo desde países "anglos", no son "anglos". Del mismo modo que los españoles que hoy en día promueven el progresismo, no son "españoles". Ni los hispanoamericanos que promueven toda esa basura, son "hispanistas".

En EEUU, los puritanos son considerados "Extrema Derecha" y por tanto enemigos. Los promotores de los "derechos civiles" en los años 60 se convertían al Islam para romper con lo anglosajón. Los hippies se volvían hacia el hinduísmo y el budismo. El antianglicismo de los progresistas estadounidenses quedó bastante bien claro recientemente con el Black Lives Matter. Para los progresistas estadounidenses, el WASP es el gran enemigo a destruir.

Lo "anglo" está ahora mismo en una posición defensiva, bajo asedio en su propio territorio.



Dadaria dijo:


> 3) Uno de los muchos problemas que tenemos en España, y quizás en el mundo hispánico, es que hasta ahora casi todo el mundo ha confundido antiindigenista y antimarxista con ser un anglófilo. Si lo trasladamos a un plano estratégico, no estoy necesariamente en contra de mantener las apariencias, al igual que lo puede hacer erdogan, por ejemplo, aunque si sería conveniente ir desvinculándose poco a poco de la política común en materia de defensa planteada por la OTAN. Por ejemplo, ir retirando nuestra presencia en lugares como el báltico y oriente próximo, donde no pintamos nada.



En el báltico y en oriente próximo pintamos bastante. Pintamos el estar defendiendo la civilización europea cristiana de lo asiático y lo musulmán. Con el efecto beneficioso además de que ayudamos a mantener ocupados a potencias que agreden a la hispanidad, como Rusia y China.

Los nordicistas creen incorrectamente que nuestro ámbito no es la hispanidad si no la civilización europea cristiana, lo cual es incorrecto, la civilización europea cristiana es un segundo escalón. Nuestro ámbito primario es la Hispanidad. Pero siempre tendremos mas en común con un país europeo cristiano que con un asiático o con un musulmán.

Desvincularnos de la política común de defensa de la OTAN supone debilitarnos frente a nuestros enemigos. Supone abrir las puertas a Marruecos para que nos expulse de Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla. Y supone abrir las puertas a que los secesionistas peninsulares reciban apoyo real de potencias extranjeras.



Dadaria dijo:


> A lo que venía a referirme es a que es necesario cortar amarras con todo lo relacionado con la cultura anglo, y hacer una revisión, desde el tradicionalismo y la cultura hispánica, del modelo de vida que queremos engrandecer y, en parte, recuperar, puesto que el bombardeo cultural al que nos hemos visto expuestos, al menos en la península (que no es la única "España"), ha sido algo así como una ciudad siendo arrasada por una cabeza nuclear.



No hay que cortar con la cultura anglo, si no con la cultura progre. La cultura progresista es el elemento corrosivo interno que nos destruye.

La cultura anglosajona es un elemento externo, lo que hay que hacer no es cortar con ella, porque no puedes cortar con lo que no te pertenece. Lo que hay que hacer es enfrentarle nuestra propia cultura. Cosa que de momento hacen mejor nuestros hermanos de ultramar que nosotros. Son ellos quienes están logrando imponer una música alternativa a la anglosajona, por ejemplo. Los jóvenes españoles hoy en día ya no escuchan Rock'n Roll, ni Heavy Metal, ni Pop babosillo, si no Reagetton, perreo y ritmos "latinos" varios. Para horror de sus mayores, anclados en sus vetustos vinilos de música anglosajona. Y eso es gracias a los que algunos denigran como "panchitos", porque en España a nivel musical siempre hemos sido un cero a la izquierda.



Dadaria dijo:


> En cuanto a lo que dije antes, y parece que no quedó claro: la hispanidad no se entiende sin el catolicismo, pero una cosa es la doctrina católica, y otra es la institución. La una es el marco moral y ético mediante el que actuamos, mientras que la institución, que es la que debe velar por guardar esos principios, no es sino una institución humana y, por tanto, sujeta a errores e influencias del exterior. Y eso se ve perfectamente en la Monarquía hispánica, que fue adalid del catolicismo pero que en ocasiones chocó con los intereses políticos de la institución, la iglesia.



La Institución y la Doctrina Católicas son indisolubles. Los intereses de la Monarquía Hispánica chocaron a menudo con los del Papado, pero eso solo supuso un lastre para nosotros, ya que en ningún momento planteamos cortar con el Papado, puesto que eso habría supuesto dejar de ser católicos. Los franceses sin embargo siempre tuvieron claro el tema de la Iglesia Nacional y se pasaban al Vaticano por el forro de los cojones.

En cualquier caso, me gustaría saber hasta que punto está @Belnardo de acuerdo en esa separación entre Catolicismo e Iglesia Católica.


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Por supuesto que el Catolicismo es Cristianismo, a nadie con cuatro dedos de frente se le ocurriría dudarlo.
> ¿por qué a nadie habría de ocurrírsele desvincular el hispanismo del catolicismo, siendo la Iglesia Católica fundada por Nuertro Sennor Jesucristo?¿eres acaso protestante?



Ya dije en otro hilo que el rollo ese de la predestinación no me va. El catolicismo es mucho mas compatible con mis creencias.

Vale, dejas claro que según tu planteamiento, Cristianismo = Catolicismo. El protestantismo no es cristianismo. Supongo que la Iglesia Ortodoxa tampoco. No son verdadero cristianismo. Okey.

Supongo que también hay que entender que Catolicismo = Iglesia Católica = Papa de Roma.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Ya dije en otro hilo que el rollo ese de la predestinación no me va. El catolicismo es mucho mas compatible con mis creencias.
> 
> Vale, dejas claro que según tu planteamiento, Cristianismo = Catolicismo. El protestantismo no es cristianismo. Supongo que la Iglesia Ortodoxa tampoco. No son verdadero cristianismo. Okey.
> 
> Supongo que también hay que entender que Catolicismo = Iglesia Católica = Papa de Roma.



mejor no te metas en jardines, ni me pongas cosas que yo no afirmo, ni tú ni yo somos teólogos así que mejor no desbarres por ahí

cometes un error al pretender deslindar el hispanismo del catolicismo, simplemente eso


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> mejor no te metas en jardines, ni me pongas cosas que yo no afirmo, ni tú ni yo somos teólogos así que mejor no desbarres por ahí
> 
> cometes un error al pretender deslindar el hispanismo del catolicismo, simplemente eso



No deslindo el hispanismo del catolicismo. Solo quiero entender hasta dónde llega eso del catolicismo. ¿Es una cuestión cultural, o implica tragarse lo que diga el Vaticano hoy en día?

¿Vale hacer la maniobra evasiva que hace Santiago Abascal diciendo que el Papa solo tiene autoridad doctrinal pero no hay que hacerle caso en lo que diga sobre política? (y digo que es una maniobra evasiva, porque cuando Francisco se pone a hablar de moral, secundando la moral progre, eso si entra en sus atribuciones como cabeza de la Iglesia).


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No deslindo el hispanismo del catolicismo. Solo quiero entender hasta dónde llega eso del catolicismo. ¿Es una cuestión cultural, o implica tragarse lo que diga el Vaticano hoy en día?
> 
> ¿Vale hacer la maniobra evasiva que hace Santiago Abascal diciendo que el Papa solo tiene autoridad doctrinal pero no hay que hacerle caso en lo que diga sobre política? (y digo que es una maniobra evasiva, porque cuando Francisco se pone a hablar de moral, secundando la moral progre, eso si entra en sus atribuciones como cabeza de la Iglesia).
> 
> Simplemente eso.



Aparte de que pareces tragarte las difamaciones que se están haciendo de los discursos del papa, me temo que confundes el catolicismo con alguna especie de teocracia.

Los opiniones que pueda dar el papa sobre política son eso, opiniones. Ahora bien, no son las opiniones de cualquiera así que si bien no tienes por qué tragártelas has de pensar que pueden estar muy bien fundamentadas.


----------



## Amraslazar (14 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aparte de que pareces tragarte las difamaciones que se están haciendo de los discursos del papa, me temo que confundes el catolicismo con alguna especie de teocracia.
> 
> Los opiniones que pueda dar el papa sobre política son eso, opiniones. Ahora bien, no son las opiniones de cualquiera así que si bien no tienes por qué tragártelas has de pensar que pueden estar muy bien fundamentadas.



Ya veo. Si el Jefe de Estado de EEUU dice algo contra la Hispanidad, hay que responder. Si el Jefe de Estado de Rusia dice algo contra la Hispanidad, hay que responder. Si el Jefe de Estado del Vaticano dice algo contra la Hispanidad, hay que pensar que sus opiniones pueden estar muy bien fundamentadas.

Hay que guardarse contra los prorrusos, contra los otanistas, pero no contra los Papistas. Comprendo.

Bueno, por mi parte todo aclarado. Aunque discrepemos en este punto, creo que tu labor en este hilo es muy buena, así que no te incordio mas con esto.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2021)

El Papa no ha dicho nada contra la Hispanidad.

(Imagino que, como tantos, pretendes hacerte eco de la manipulación mediática de las palabras del papa respecto a los pecados cometidos en el proceso de Evangelización de América)

Se te veía venir de lejos...




Amraslazar dijo:


> Ya veo. Si el Jefe de Estado de EEUU dice algo contra la Hispanidad, hay que responder. Si el Jefe de Estado de Rusia dice algo contra la Hispanidad, hay que responder. Si el Jefe de Estado del Vaticano dice algo contra la Hispanidad, hay que pensar que sus opiniones pueden estar muy bien fundamentadas.
> 
> Hay que guardarse contra los prorrusos, contra los otanistas, pero no contra los Papistas. Comprendo.
> 
> Bueno, por mi parte todo aclarado. Aunque discrepemos en este punto, creo que tu labor en este hilo es muy buena, así que no te incordio mas con esto.


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El Papa no ha dicho nada contra la Hispanidad.
> 
> (Imagino que, como tantos, pretendes hacerte eco de la manipulación mediática de las palabras del papa respecto a los pecados cometidos en el proceso de Evangelización de América)
> 
> Se te veía venir de lejos...



La última ha sido la presunta petición de perdón por parte de Francisco a Méjico, cuando la carta ni siquiera va dirigida a esa nación en los términos que le hubieran encantado a Obrador sino al presidente de su Conferencia Episcopal. Francisco Gijón tiene un vídeo en el que va leyendo párrafos de esa carta comentando sutilezas que no tienen desperdicio. Desde luego la astucia no está reñida con la mansedumbre...

Y hablando de astucia se me ocurre que una manera estupenda de conocer a los "amigos" sería difundir un bulo que te implicara en asuntos delicados y esperar sus reacciones. Algo así está sucediendo desde posiciones que presuntamente defienden o debería mantener cierta distancia entorno a la figura de este Papa. Voy constatando que los planes de la Iglesia no representan a muchos católicos fervorosos que ya han interiorizado que viven de lleno fuera de la Iglesia asumiendo de hecho posturas prácticamente protestantes respecto a la Fe y a su autonomía. Recordar que Lutero renunció a todas sus reclamaciones con una sola condición: que el Papa se retirara y que detrás de él no viniera ningún otro Papa nunca mais... Una Iglesia sin cabeza acaba convirtiéndose más pronto que tarde en miles de iglesias vinculadas a los poderes locales. Si es cierto que la dependencia de Roma complica ciertos grados de libertad, no lo es menos que rota esa dependencia se abre un panorama en el que el dominio expreso de los afanes puramente humanos será absoluto. 

Con preocupación, y en ocasiones con tristeza, veo cómo ciertas figuras relevantes de la Hispanidad se están alineando en posiciones antivaticanas con la excusa de que este Papa no les gusta o les enerva demasiado. Sin decirlo claramente están poniendo en cuestión que en la elección del Papa o no concurre ninguna entidad sobrenatural o de hacerlo no es el Espíritu Santo. Hay ya demasiados "amigos" prestos a hacer las más contundentes declaraciones de denuncia. Lo malo es que pudiendo saber en qué medida sus opiniones está influidas por la propaganda, no parece que tengan tiempo ni ganas de informarse ni de retractarse. 

Es más, sospecho incluso que por la envergadura de la re-construcción de la Hispanidad, antes tendrá éxito el efecto colateral antivaticano que el propio de convencer de que la Hispanidad tenga realmente algún futuro. ¿Está siendo la defensa de la Hispanidad un instrumento anticatólico? ¿Deben prevalecer los intereses geopolíticos de la Hispanidad sobre sus fundamentos espirituales? Si no somos capaces de re-nacer como personas vinculadas a Cristo al modo de los antiguos reyes, conquistadores y conversos verdaderos ¿qué poder espiritual tendríamos frente a los enemigos de la Hispanidad y de Roma quedando todo en un mero afán de poder que renuncia a ser ejemplar?

Sin esa fuerza espiritual y renovadora obligada a discernir entre lo divino y lo humano, somos un enemigo desactivado porque competirá bajo las mismas reglas y afanes por un trocito de notoriedad donde está todo vendido y acordado aunque sea de manera temporal. Un nuevo polo de poder que se justifica en una lengua y en una cosmovisión impuesta por España a lo largo de cinco siglos es muy fácil de combatir mismamente a través del indigenismo que reclama la ilegitimidad de aquella inmensa obra. Su argumento principal antihispano ya no es el "genocidio" de razas sino de culturas, en un contexto general paganizante que está teniendo mucho éxito al presentar a España y a Roma como poderes tiránicos que corrompieron y genocidaron las más valiosas tradiciones antiguas (y paganas). Combatir esa imagen de verdugos teniendo delante a las presuntas víctimas que están haciendo de "su dolor" la justificación última de su frustración y deriva, es un esfuerzo que merece la pena pero me temo que muy limitado en los efectos esperados. Esa punta de lanza pro-hispanista está intentando atravesar la carne podrida de un mundo construido y imagen y semejanza de la anticristiandad sin más poder que el empeño del acero de sus palabras y convicciones en un contexto de completa fatiga ante las convicciones y las palabras. Llegado a cierto punto, tendrá todo el sentido ese refrán castellano que dice: más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando. 

No estoy muy optimista esta mañana...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> La última ha sido la presunta petición de perdón por parte de Francisco a Méjico, cuando la carta ni siquiera va dirigida a esa nación en los términos que le hubieran encantado a Obrador sino al presidente de su Conferencia Episcopal. Francisco Gijón tiene un vídeo en el que va leyendo párrafos de esa carta comentando sutilezas que no tienen desperdicio. Desde luego la astucia no está reñida con la mansedumbre...
> 
> Y hablando de astucia se me ocurre que una manera estupenda de conocer a los "amigos" sería difundir un bulo que te implicara en asuntos delicados y esperar sus reacciones. Algo así está sucediendo desde posiciones que presuntamente defienden o debería mantener cierta distancia entorno a la figura de este Papa. Voy constatando que los planes de la Iglesia no representan a muchos católicos fervorosos que ya han interiorizado que viven de lleno fuera de la Iglesia asumiendo de hecho posturas prácticamente protestantes respecto a la Fe y a su autonomía. Recordar que Lutero renunció a todas sus reclamaciones con una sola condición: que el Papa se retirara y que detrás de él no viniera ningún otro Papa nunca mais... Una Iglesia sin cabeza acaba convirtiéndose más pronto que tarde en miles de iglesias vinculadas a los poderes locales. Si es cierto que la dependencia de Roma complica ciertos grados de libertad, no lo es menos que rota esa dependencia se abre un panorama en el que el dominio expreso de los afanes puramente humanos será absoluto.
> 
> ...



Fíjate, de los tres papas que han hecho petición de perdón por los casos en que hubo pecado en el proceso de Evangelización resaltaría estos dos puntos:


1. En realidad, el de Francisco es en el que MÁS CLARO se desprende que dicha Evangelización fue una bendición en cómputo global. Dicha petición fue en Bolivia, no a raíz de la última impertinencia de AMLO:

" Hubo pecado, _*hubo pecado y abundante, y *_*por eso pedimos perdón*, pero allí también donde hubo pecado, *donde hubo abundante pecado, sobreabundó la gracia"*

2. Del que más escarnio se hace, hipócritamente, es del texto de Francisco, que es el hispano de los 3.

Cualquiera de esos católicos de países hispánicos que se dedican a difamar al papa Francisco con temas como este, SE LES DEBERÍA CAER LA CARA DE VERGÜENZA por no defenderlo.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cualquiera de esos católicos de países hispánicos que se dedican a difamar al papa Francisco con temas como este, SE LES DEBERÍA CAER LA CARA DE VERGÜENZA por no defenderlo.



Se te debería caer a ti la cara de vergüenza por utilizar tu Papismo como elemento para dividir a los hispanistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

vaya jete que gastas, o sea que vienes aquí tú a deslindar hispanismo de catolicismo

nada, en cuatro testeos has caído, otra careta destapada

que se os quite de la cabeza que, por el hecho de que estemos rechazando la subversión rusqui gente como tú váis a quedaros con el personal, hay gente muy bien formada para paraos los pies

como decía en un mensaje anterior, ahora la batalla va a ser evitar que personajes de estos traten de arrimar el ascua a su sardina, EN ESTE CASO--> aquí tenemos un pro USano que pretende atacar la consustancia entre hispanismo y catolicismo



Amraslazar dijo:


> Se te debería caer a ti la cara de vergüenza por utilizar tu Papismo como elemento para dividir a los hispanistas.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> nada, en cuatro testeos has caído, otra careta destapada



Quien estás cayendo eres tu. Corres a defender a Roma con la misma velocidad y fervor que los eslavófilos corren a justificar a Rusia.

Ni yo ni ningún hispanista tenemos que defender al Papa, y menos aun cuando está meando fuera del tiesto.



Bernaldo dijo:


> EN ESTE CASO--> aquí tenemos un pro USano que pretende atacar la consustancia entre hispanismo y catolicismo



Tu eres el que está atacando la consustancia entre hispanismo y catolicismo al subordinarla a un Jefe de Estado extranjero que está subordinado al Progresismo, culminando el viraje iniciado en el Concilio Vaticano II.

Lo de que me llames proUSano es una bajeza por tu parte y lo sabes.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Voy constatando que los planes de la Iglesia no representan a muchos católicos fervorosos que ya han interiorizado que viven de lleno fuera de la Iglesia asumiendo de hecho posturas prácticamente protestantes respecto a la Fe y a su autonomía. Recordar que Lutero renunció a todas sus reclamaciones con una sola condición: que el Papa se retirara y que detrás de él no viniera ningún otro Papa nunca mais... Una Iglesia sin cabeza acaba convirtiéndose más pronto que tarde en miles de iglesias vinculadas a los poderes locales. Si es cierto que la dependencia de Roma complica ciertos grados de libertad, no lo es menos que rota esa dependencia se abre un panorama en el que el dominio expreso de los afanes puramente humanos será absoluto.



El Vaticano lleva mas de mil años metiéndose donde no le toca, es decir en el plano del poder temporal. Pero esto no es una novedad, y normalmente los gobernantes terrenales de turno le ignoran o, en caso necesario, le recuerdan cual es su lugar, y ya está.

El problema es que el Vaticano en el Concilio Vaticano II decidió convertir a la Iglesia Católica en una institución progresista. Juan Pablo II y Benedicto XVI trataron de poner orden, pero el jesuita Francisco ha supuesto el triunfo de la Bestia en Roma. Y esto si que entra dentro de las atribuciones del Papa como autoridad espiritual. Yo le puedo decir al Papa que no se meta en política, pero no le puedo decir que no se meta en moral, porque eso es lo suyo precisamente.

Los efectos de este giro en la Iglesia, tratando de agradar a sus enemigos y escupiendo sobre sus creyentes, serán similares a cuando Carlos Hugo decidió convertir el Carlismo en un movimiento socialista, provocando su liquidación en apenas cinco años.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

tú harás lo que te de la gana, hablo de los hispanistas

yo no subordino hispanismo a ningún jefe de Estado--> eres tú el que se lo inventa

ya estás mostrando el mismo pelaje que los rusquis y, curiosamente, utilizas un lenguaje similar al de los protestantes al referirte al papa

no va a colar, caradura!



Amraslazar dijo:


> Quien estás cayendo eres tu. Corres a defender a Roma con la misma velocidad y fervor que los eslavófilos corren a justificar a Rusia.
> 
> Ni yo ni ningún hispanista tenemos que defender al Papa, y menos aun cuando está meando fuera del tiesto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

ya está el tipo con la clásica basura de lenguaje protestantoide

pero si es que no hay más que rascar y os sale el pelaje



Amraslazar dijo:


> El Vaticano lleva mas de mil años metiéndose donde no le toca, es decir en el plano del poder mundano. Pero esto no es una novedad y normalmente los gobernantes terrenales de turno le recuerdan dónde está su lugar y ya está.
> 
> El problema es que el Vaticano en el Concilio Vaticano II decidió convertir a la Iglesia Católica en una institución progresista. Juan Pablo II y Benedicto XVI trataron de poner orden, pero* el jesuita Francisco ha supuesto el triunfo de la Bestia en Roma.*
> 
> Es como cuando Carlos Hugo decidió convertir el Carlismo en un movimiento socialista, provocando su liquidación en poco tiempo. Pero mucho mas grave porque hablamos de la Iglesia Católica.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> yo no subordino hispanismo a ningún jefe de Estado--> eres tú el que se lo inventa



El Papa de Roma es un Jefe de Estado.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ya está el tipo con la clásica basura de lenguaje protestantoide
> 
> pero si es que no hay más que rascar y os sale el pelaje



La Paz de Westfalia se firmó hace 373 años.

Madura un poco. En pleno Siglo XXI y con el Islam entrando por nuestras fronteras resulta ridículo leer a alguien intentando meternos en guerras de religión entre cristianos.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

manzanas traigo, he dicho que no subordino el hispanismo a ningún jefe de Estado



Amraslazar dijo:


> El Papa de Roma es un Jefe de Estado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> manzanas traigo, he dicho que no subordino el hispanismo a ningún jefe de Estado





Bernaldo dijo:


> Cualquiera de esos católicos de países hispánicos que se dedican a difamar al papa Francisco con temas como este, SE LES DEBERÍA CAER LA CARA DE VERGÜENZA por no defenderlo.



Un poco de coherencia por favor.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

acaso defiendes que los católicos de países hispánicos difamen al papa?

ya veo por dónde vas, elemento



Amraslazar dijo:


> Un poco de coherencia por favor.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> acaso defiendes que los católicos de países hispánicos difamen al papa?



Lo que defiendo es que los católicos de países hispánicos sigan siendo católicos, después de que el Vaticano haya abandonado el Catolicismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

el papa no ha abandonado ningún catolicismo, sóis gente como tú quienes lo rechazáis porque el discurso de este papa no os conviene, para lo cual os dedicáis a callar cosas que dice, descontextualizar y retorcer otras de las que dice y, sin cortaros, achacarle cosas que no dice

os saldrá el tiro por la culata, no lo dudes



Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo que defiendo es que los católicos de países hispánicos sigan siendo católicos, después de que el Vaticano haya abandonado el Catolicismo.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> el papa no ha abandonado ningún catolicismo, sóis gente como tú quienes lo rechazáis porque el discurso de este papa no os conviene, para lo cual os dedicáis a callar cosas que dice, descontextualizar y retorcer las que dice y, sin cortaros, achacarle cosas que no dice



Evidentemente rechazo a un papa que esta alineado con el Progresismo y que odia a España.



Bernaldo dijo:


> os saldrá el tiro por la culata, no lo dudes



Tu sigue insultando a quien tenga alguna discrepancia contigo, en vez de tratar de convencerle. Y sigue utilizando para debatir tus creencias en vez de argumentos racionales. Así vas a llegar muy lejos.

Y sigue defendiendo a quien jijijajea a los progres y les pide perdón por existir. Así construirás la alternativa, si.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

ah, resulta que te estoy insultando...

estoy empezando a pensar que eres tú el que odia a Espanna y que entras en este hilo para producir división y hacer más propaganda difamatoria contra el papa

pues nada, OTRA CARETA quitada... y ya van unas cuantas en todos estos annos

pero, como digo en otro hilo, ya hay un buen ramillete de gente en el foro que saben por dónde van los tiros y os irán parando los pies

No has comentado,, por cierto, las palabras del papa en la famosa petición de perdón en Bolivia, sin los recortes que os dedicásteis a hacer los difamadores:



> " Hubo pecado, _*hubo pecado y abundante, y *_*por eso pedimos perdón*, pero allí también donde hubo pecado, *donde hubo abundante pecado, sobreabundó la gracia"*



Efectivamente, este papa, lo que ha hecho es APROBAR la Evangelización, pues en ella *sobreabundó la gracia*





Amraslazar dijo:


> Evidentemente rechazo a un papa que esta alineado con el Progresismo y que odia a España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Evidentemente rechazo a un papa que esta alineado con el Progresismo y que odia a España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le pido un solo ejemplo de progresismo y otro de odio a España por parte de Francisco. Espero que no me defraude...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Le pido un solo ejemplo de progresismo y otro de odio a España por parte de Francisco. Espero que no me defraude...



solo puede tirar de la maranna de difamaciones que se dedican a hacerle, sencillas de desmontar si si pone interés

pero es que es eso lo que falta, INTERÉS por la verdad


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ah, resulta que te estoy insultando...
> 
> estoy empezando a pensar que eres tú el que odia a Espanna y que entras en este hilo para producir división y hacer más propaganda difamatoria contra el papa
> 
> pues nada, OTRA CARETA quitada... y ya van unas cuantas en todos estos annos



Te has quitado la careta tu. Para ti el Papa está por encima de la Hispanidad, y lo has dejado claro.



Bernaldo dijo:


> pero, como digo en otro hilo, ya hay un buen ramillete de gente en el foro que saben por dónde van los tiros y os irán parando los pies



Las únicas fuerzas políticas relevantes en España que están construyendo Hispanismo son VOX y el equipo de Ayuso en Madrid. Y el desencuentro entre el Papa y esas dos fuerzas políticas es evidente. 

Ante esa realidad, tu tomas postura por el Papa y por tu Ego personal. Yo tomo postura a favor de las fuerzas patriotas y relevantes que hay en España y que se están molestando en viajar al otro lado del océano para reunirse con los hispanistas de allí, tender puentes y crear redes.

Si quieres aportar algo para cerrar esa brecha, te sugiero otra estrategia diferente a llamar a los demás falsos hispanistas emboscados protestantoides y demás lindezas. Porque eres tu quien se está marginando del hispanismo realmente existente. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> No has comentado,, por cierto, las palabras del papa en la famosa petición de perdón en Bolivia, sin los recortes que os dedicásteis a hacer los difamadores



El Papa ha entrado al juego de los antihispanistas. Y no es la primera vez que lo hace.

En cualquier caso, el divorcio entre el Papa y los partidos patriotas españoles comenzó hace tiempo. Esa carta solo llueve sobre mojado. Sobre declaraciones completamente fuera de lugar por parte del Papa, como estas:









El Papa Francisco, sobre el independentismo catalán: "Las ideologías impiden cualquier proceso de reconciliación"


El Papa Francisco ha abordado este miércoles, en una entrevista en la Cadena Cope, el desafío independentista en Cataluña tras ser preguntado por Carlos Herrera. El Sumo...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Le pido un solo ejemplo de progresismo y otro de odio a España por parte de Francisco. Espero que no me defraude...











El Papa Francisco, sobre el independentismo catalán: "Las ideologías impiden cualquier proceso de reconciliación"


El Papa Francisco ha abordado este miércoles, en una entrevista en la Cadena Cope, el desafío independentista en Cataluña tras ser preguntado por Carlos Herrera. El Sumo...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

nada más que utilizas falsedades y manipulciones, las mismas técnicas de los pro rusquis de los que te haces el campeador

lo que ha hecho VOX, y bien hecho, es únicamente meter la palabra en el juego político

ahora, como empiece a hacer cosas raras como pretender delindar hispanismo de catolicismo va muy errado, simplemente se estaría dedicando a utilizar la etiqueta para su agenda política partidista

los que os dedicáis a difamar al papa habéis de tener mucho cuidado de no vender lo que hacéis, sea lo que sea, como hispanismo



Amraslazar dijo:


> Te has quitado la careta tu. Para ti el Papa está por encima de la Hispanidad, y lo has dejado claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

el papa se posicinó claramente en 2017 contra el intento separatista catalán

otra manipulación más de las tuyas, menudo personaje estás hecho



Amraslazar dijo:


> El Papa Francisco, sobre el independentismo catalán: "Las ideologías impiden cualquier proceso de reconciliación"
> 
> 
> El Papa Francisco ha abordado este miércoles, en una entrevista en la Cadena Cope, el desafío independentista en Cataluña tras ser preguntado por Carlos Herrera. El Sumo...
> ...





Amraslazar dijo:


> El Papa Francisco, sobre el independentismo catalán: "Las ideologías impiden cualquier proceso de reconciliación"
> 
> 
> El Papa Francisco ha abordado este miércoles, en una entrevista en la Cadena Cope, el desafío independentista en Cataluña tras ser preguntado por Carlos Herrera. El Sumo...
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

el papa hizo lo que tenía que hacer y decir en 2017









El Papa reitera a España su oposición a la independencia de Cataluña


El embajador español ante la Santa Sede conversó con el Pontífice el lunes pasado y no recibió ninguna petición de mediación o “negociación fuera de la ley”




elpais.com







Amraslazar dijo:


> En cualquier caso, el divorcio entre el Papa y los partidos patriotas españoles comenzó hace tiempo. Esa carta solo llueve sobre mojado. Sobre declaraciones completamente fuera de lugar por parte del Papa, como estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> los que os dedicáis a difamar al papa habéis de tener mucho cuidado de no vender lo que hacéis, sea lo que sea, como hispanismo



Los que os dedicáis a justificar al Papa deberíais tener mucho cuidado de no vender lo que hacéis, sea lo que sea, como hispanismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

no nos hace falta más que mostrar LAS DIFAMACIONES QUE HACÉIS

estáis muy vistos ya en este foro, esto no es el pograma de Fedejico...



Amraslazar dijo:


> Los que os dedicáis a justificar al Papa deberíais tener mucho cuidado de no vender lo que hacéis, sea lo que sea, como hispanismo.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Le pido un solo ejemplo de progresismo y otro de odio a España por parte de Francisco. Espero que no me defraude...











Papa Francisco: «Son los comunistas los que piensan como los cristianos»


El Pontífice habla sobre Trump, el comunismo y las resistencias en la Iglesia en una nueva entrevista



www.abc.es





Mas difamaciones, supongo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

por supuesto, lo hemos explicado n veces en el foro

en realidad lo que hay por ahí es un video del papa donde habla despectivamente de las difamaciones de los "zurdos"

(es como le llaman a los izquierdistas en suramérica)



Amraslazar dijo:


> Papa Francisco: «Son los comunistas los que piensan como los cristianos»
> 
> 
> El Pontífice habla sobre Trump, el comunismo y las resistencias en la Iglesia en una nueva entrevista
> ...


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> por supuesto, lo hemos explicado n veces en el foro



Nadie concebiría que el Papa soltase que "_son los fascistas los que piensan como los cristianos_", pero equiparar una ideología inmunda y asesina como el comunismo con la doctrina católica si que está bien y es una estrategia inteligente.

Estrategias inteligentes que la Iglesia ya llevó a cabo en los 60 cuando se dedicaban a publicar propaganda marxista abiertamente bajo la excusa del "diálogo". Cristianos hablando de hacerse marxistas y todo eso. Ya sabemos lo bien que le fue al cristianismo con eso: cero marxistas convertidos en cristianos, toda la Iglesia infectada de curas rojos.

Hablar de la ponzoña que metieron los jesuitas en Sudamérica con la Teología de la Liberación daría para hilo.

Juan Pablo II puso orden. Pero ahora el Vaticano vuelve a estar en manos de los mismos que en los años 60. Bueno, peor, porque ahora son directamente los Jesuitas los que están al mando.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

Ah, como resulta que el papa Francisco constantemente recurre a textos de Juan Pablo II y de Benedicto XVI, a los que algunos calificáis de comunistas... ahora ya te vas a los 60 para atacar a la Iglesia por la ideología de la Liberación









¿Es el papa Francisco comunista?


Un mundo que luego del covid-19 sea menos populista, menos capitalista, más fraterno, que acepte al migrante y reduzca la exclusión es el anhelo del papa Francisco en la encíclica dedicada a la fraternidad humana y a la amistad social, que emitió a inicios del mes y por la que ha sido acusado de...




www.elcomercio.com







> Las primeras, aquellas que Francisco “hace suyas” y “vuelve a proponer a todos”, son de *san Juan Pablo II*, en la *encíclica Centessimus annus*. También es de Juan Pablo II, en su encíclica Laborens excersens, aquello de que “el primer principio de todo *ordenamiento ético-social*” es el del uso común de los bienes creados para todos











¿Es el papa Francisco comunista?


Un mundo que luego del covid-19 sea menos populista, menos capitalista, más fraterno, que acepte al migrante y reduzca la exclusión es el anhelo del papa Francisco en la encíclica dedicada a la fraternidad humana y a la amistad social, que emitió a inicios del mes y por la que ha sido acusado de...




www.elcomercio.com













El Papa y «los zurdos»


La visita a Chile ha sido muy difícil pero el Pontífice no ha querido ceder a los pulsos populistas que le han echado



www.abc.es





No, el papa no es ni mucho menos comunista, lo que pasa es que su discurso está focalizando más sobre los desmanes capitalistas más de lo que a algunos os gustaría.

Eres acaso de los que piensa que la Iglesia debe defener tu ídolo liberal?

Pues no, ni mucho menos.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Nadie concebiría que el Papa soltase que "_son los fascistas los que piensan como los cristianos_", pero equiparar una ideología inmunda y asesina como el comunismo con la doctrina católica si que está bien y es una estrategia inteligente.
> 
> Estrategias inteligentes que la Iglesia ya llevó a cabo en los 60 cuando se dedicaban a publicar propaganda marxista abiertamente bajo la excusa del "diálogo". Cristianos hablando de hacerse marxistas y todo eso. Ya sabemos lo bien que le fue al cristianismo con eso: cero marxistas convertidos en cristianos, toda la Iglesia infectada de curas rojos.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> El Papa Francisco, sobre el independentismo catalán: "Las ideologías impiden cualquier proceso de reconciliación"
> 
> 
> El Papa Francisco ha abordado este miércoles, en una entrevista en la Cadena Cope, el desafío independentista en Cataluña tras ser preguntado por Carlos Herrera. El Sumo...
> ...



Esto dice el Papa sacado de su enlace. Ahora explique dónde encuentra usted su odio a España.

_El Papa Francisco, sobre el independentismo catalán: "Las ideologías impiden cualquier proceso de reconciliación" 
El Papa Francisco ha abordado este miércoles, en una entrevista en la Cadena Cope, el desafío independentista en Cataluña tras ser preguntado por Carlos Herrera. El Sumo Pontífice, que ya se había mostrado crítico en anteriores ocasiones, ha remarcado que el camino a seguir es "el diálogo", "la reconciliación" y "huir de las ideologías que lo impiden y destruyen cualquier proceso de reconciliación"
"Son los españoles los que deben juzgar, pero lo clave en este momento en cualquier país con este problema es si se han reconciliado con la propia historia. *No sé si España está totalmente reconciliada con su historia del siglo pasado*", ha ahondado antes de indicar que el desafío soberanista, que ha comparado con el de Kosovo, "son hechos históricos que están caracterizados por una serie de particularidades".
."El Gobierno sea del signo que sea, tiene que hacerse cargo de la reconciliación y ver cómo llevan adelante la historia como hermanos y no como enemigos, o al menos no con ese inconsciente deshonesto que me hace juzgar a otro como enemigo", ha destacado_


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Esto dice el Papa sacado de su enlace. Ahora explique dónde encuentra usted su odio a España.



No se que cojones pinta el Papa hablando sobre asuntos internos de España.

Cada vez que se habla de "diálogo y reconciliación", todos sabemos lo que supone: Que sean los patriotas españoles los que "dialoguen" y se "reconcilien" con la izquierda, no al revés.

A estas alturas ya sabemos cómo son los rojos. Y el Papa no es ningún indocumentado, así que no se puede achacar su actitud a la ignorancia.


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Papa Francisco: «Son los comunistas los que piensan como los cristianos»
> 
> 
> El Pontífice habla sobre Trump, el comunismo y las resistencias en la Iglesia en una nueva entrevista
> ...



Entre el titular y su frase hay una diferencia que cambia completamente el contexto, y es un "si acaso". 

Papa Francisco: «Son los comunistas los que piensan como los cristianos» Titular
«Si acaso son los comunistas quienes piensan como los cristianos» Su frase.

¿Alguna objeción desde el punto de vista cristiano?
Por si no lo sabe ya le digo yo que las dos grandes corrientes del pensamiento político son síntesis del pensamiento cristiano. ¿Es a su juicio el bien común una negación de cristianismo?.


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No se que cojones pinta el Papa hablando sobre asuntos internos de España.
> 
> Cada vez que se habla de "diálogo y reconciliación", todos sabemos lo que supone: Que sean los patriotas españoles los que "dialoguen" y se "reconcilien" con la izquierda, no al revés.
> 
> A estas alturas ya sabemos cómo son los rojos. Y el Papa no es ningún indocumentado, así que no se puede achacar su actitud a la ignorancia.



Esa entrevista se la concede a un periodista de la COPE, emisora de la Conferencia Episcopal Española y su respuesta se produce a solicitud del entrevistador. Así de simple. Pero vuelvo a insistirle ¿dónde ve en su respuesta el menor signo de odio contra España? . Le recalco lo del odio porque son palabras textuales suyas. Supongo que será honesto y coherente y sabrá defenderlas, espero que en adelante con algo más sustancioso que titulares de prensa, que como queda demostrado no suelen tener demasiados problemas en hacer sus propias interpretaciones.

En cuanto a lo del diálogo vuelve usted a poner en la intención del Papa su propia proyección personal porque ese diálogo de "reconciliación y superación" de la historia del siglo pasado es de hecho imposible si se concreta la ruptura catalana y pone como ejemplo a Kosovo para demostrarlo.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> En cuanto a lo del diálogo vuelve usted a poner en la intención del Papa su propia proyección personal



Lo mismo hace usted. Es lo que tiene cuando alguien habla con significantes vacíos. Se le nota al Papa que es argentino.

La cuestión es que sus declaraciones dejan perplejos a muchos católicos, mientras que la izquierda, que tiene entre sus finalidades declaradas destruir el cristianismo, acoge sus palabras con alegría.

Hay un problema ahí, y es honesto reconocerlo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

contesta, de donde deduces odio a Espanna de esa frase del papa



Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo mismo hace usted. Es lo que tiene cuando alguien habla con significantes vacíos. Se le nota al Papa que es argentino.
> 
> La cuestión es que sus declaraciones dejan perplejos a muchos católicos, mientras que la izquierda, que tiene entre sus finalidades declaradas destruir el cristianismo, acoge sus palabras con alegría.
> 
> Hay un problema ahí, y es honesto reconocerlo.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> contesta, de donde deduces odio a Espanna de esa frase del papa



Ya lo he contestado antes. Si quieres que te conteste algo a ti, pídelo con educación y no con imperativos, como si fueras un inquisidor o alguien con autoridad para exigir nada.

Si, al igual que @BGA, no compartes mi interpretación sobre las palabras del Papa, me parece muy respetable. Para mi solo es un asunto importante en la medida en que las palabras del Papa generan división entre los hispanistas.

Cuando el Papa hace declaraciones que provocan malestar entre muchos hispanistas, tu tomas partido por el Papa y excluyes a esos hispanistas de la categoría de compañeros, colocándoles la etiqueta de enemigos. Con ello demuestras que pones al Papa por encima del Hispanismo, además de demostrar ceguera, cortedad de miras, e incapacidad para trabajar a favor de la construcción de nada.

La tradición cristiana y católica de la Hispanidad es algo mucho mas grande que la figura del Papa de turno. Esa tradición forma parte de nuestra cultura común, de lo que nos une. La figura del Papa de turno, sin embargo, no. Los Papas pasan, la tradición permanece.


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo mismo hace usted. Es lo que tiene cuando alguien habla con significantes vacíos. Se le nota al Papa que es argentino.
> 
> La cuestión es que sus declaraciones dejan perplejos a muchos católicos, mientras que la izquierda, que tiene entre sus finalidades declaradas destruir el cristianismo, acoge sus palabras con alegría.
> 
> Hay un problema ahí, y es honesto reconocerlo.



No. Del mensaje completo del Papa se sigue mucho mejor una posición pacífica que llama al encuentro "entre españoles" que la suya por la que estaría diciendo a los "patriotas" que se rindan ante el independentismo.

Respecto a las alegrías de los comunistas, hubo otras de los liberales con San Juan Pablo I. Supongo que ese Papa "sí" tenía derecho a inmiscuirse en las cosas de los "hombres", ¿no es así?. El problema de fondo no son unos "o" los otros en función de las sensibilidades de cada Papa, sino de ambos por su ruptura en contra de la "totalidad" católica: responsabilidad personal -libre albedrío- y responsabilidad social -bien común-. No es tan difícil entenderlo Biblia en mano o Misas dominicales vividas con un mínimo de intención e interés, pero deberé hacerme cargo de que por encima de todo son las cosas del "comer" y no del espíritu las que mueven a tantos "católicos".


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Ya lo he contestado antes. Si quieres que te conteste algo a ti, pídelo con educación y no con imperativos, como si fueras un inquisidor o alguien con autoridad para exigir nada.



Pues se lo vuelvo a pedir yo con toda educación.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

No has dado ningún argumento que sostenga tu falsa acusación.

Cuando algunas personas se sientan mal por las difamaciones que hacéis algunos contra el papa es justo que lean a quienes os desenmascaramos.

No creas que váis a poder usurpar la etiqueta "hispanista" quitándole su consustancialidad católica, menos aún con semejantes burdas manipulaciones.

Ya he demostrado la defensa que hizo Francisco de la Evangelización de América. Quienes manipuláis aquellas declaraciones que son una profunda defensa intrínseca de la Hispanidad estáis, efectivamente, posicionándoos de forma dannina a ese ideal.

Por cierto, el día en que mosqueado recurrí al vídeo completo, abrumado por los pestíferos titulares de prensa, aparte de alivio vi ahí una de las formulaciones más brillantes que se pueden leer a favor de la Evangelización justo en un contexto en que se le presiona intentándole manipular desde la política (Evo y similares).

Así que, no os creáis que lo váis a manejar tan fácilmente. Quienes queréis descatolizar el movimiento hispanista os váis a dar contra un férreo muro.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Ya lo he contestado antes. Si quieres que te conteste algo a ti, pídelo con educación y no con imperativos, como si fueras un inquisidor o alguien con autoridad para exigir nada.
> 
> Si, al igual que @BGA, no compartes mi interpretación sobre las palabras del Papa, me parece muy respetable. Para mi solo es un asunto importante en la medida en que las palabras del Papa generan división entre los hispanistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Ya lo he contestado antes. Si quieres que te conteste algo a ti, pídelo con educación y no con imperativos, como si fueras un inquisidor o alguien con autoridad para exigir nada.
> 
> Si, al igual que @BGA, no compartes mi interpretación sobre las palabras del Papa, me parece muy respetable. Para mi solo es un asunto importante en la medida en que las palabras del Papa generan división entre los hispanistas.
> 
> ...



Interpretar el sentido de las palabras tiene su razón de ser "después" de que han sido comprendidas y acotadas dentro del espacio que siempre queda a la interpretación. Lo que usted está haciendo al no responder a mis preguntas con datos de peso, es hacer una interpretación fuera de los límites del buen juicio y más aún del respeto que se le presupone a un católico respecto a la autoridad papal. Mi interpretación tiene en cuenta muchos más recursos que la suya referidos a las palabras reales del Papa, por lo tanto no espere de mi que valore su opinión y la mía del mismo modo. La subjetividad y la honestidad no deben estar reñidas y menos cuando está en liza un asunto tan serio como el que usted propone con sus acusaciones.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Pues se lo vuelvo a pedir yo con toda educación.



Falsa equidistancia, poner a los secesionistas en la misma categoría que a la nación española, querer llenarnos la España interior de Afganos, etc.



BGA dijo:


> Interpretar el sentido de las palabras tiene su razón de ser "después" de que han sido comprendidas y acotadas dentro del espacio que siempre queda a la interpretación. Lo que usted está haciendo al no responder a mis preguntas con datos de peso, es hacer una interpretación fuera de los límites del buen juicio y más aún del respeto que se le presupone a un católico respecto a la autoridad papal.



Estamos en el Siglo XXI. El respeto se gana, no te lo da un palomo invisible. 



BGA dijo:


> Mi interpretación tiene en cuenta muchos más recursos que la suya referidos a las palabras reales del Papa, por lo tanto no espere de mi que valore su opinión y la mía del mismo modo. La subjetividad y la honestidad no deben estar reñidas y menos cuando está en liza un asunto tan serio como el que usted propone con sus acusaciones.



Tu interpretación está basada en tus creencias. Tu necesitas interpretar las palabras del Papa de una determinada manera para poder mantener tu creencia en su Santidad. A mi, sin embargo, que el Papa se equivoque no afecta a mis creencias. Mi percepción es mucho menos subjetiva y veo venir por donde va el argentino con sus declaraciones deliberadamente ambiguas. 

En cualquier caso, lo relevante es que las declaraciones del Papa provocan malestar entre muchos hispanistas, entre ellos las únicas organizaciones políticas alineadas con el hispanismo que hay en España. Y eso es un problema. 

La tradición cristiana y católica de la Hispanidad es algo mucho mas grande que la figura del Papa de turno. Esa tradición forma parte de nuestra cultura común, de lo que nos une. La figura del Papa de turno, sin embargo, no. Los Papas pasan, la tradición permanece.


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No has dado ningún argumento que sostenga tu falsa acusación.
> 
> Cuando algunas personas se sientan mal por las difamaciones que hacéis algunos contra el papa es justo que lean a quienes os desenmascaramos.
> 
> ...



Pues sí. Cuando a uno le hablan mal de lo que quiere y respeta, trata de buscar la verdad de las cosas incluso debajo de las piedras. La "blandenguez" y el nulo carácter de tantos que se dicen católicos ante semejante orquestación en contra de Francisco acaba volviéndose contra ellos porque la verdad no juega a los dados. 

Por otro lado está el ataque a su figura por pertenecer a la Orden Jesuita, cuando incluso los de la Escuela de Oviedo -ateos y católicos "funcionales"- reconocen sin el menor empacho el daño que sufrió la propia España y América por su expulsión del Imperio. Esa inquina de muchos contra los Jesuitas no es de ahora ni mucho menos como sabes pero lo digo para otros lectores. Su labor implacable en la persecución de las herejías que se estaban dando ya dentro del propio catolicismo post Trento y que afectaban a cripto judíos y cripto protestantes, ha dejado una estela de venganza que por su persistencia en el tiempo casi podría decirse que es sobre humana...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Pues sí. Cuando a uno le hablan mal de lo que quiere y respeta, trata de buscar la verdad de las cosas incluso debajo de las piedras. La "blandenguez" y el nulo carácter de tantos que se dicen católicos ante semejante orquestación en contra de Francisco acaba volviéndose contra ellos porque la verdad no juega a los dados.
> 
> Por otro lado está el ataque a su figura por pertenecer a la Orden Jesuita, cuando incluso los de la Escuela de Oviedo -ateos y católicos "funcionales"- reconocen sin el menor empacho el daño que sufrió la propia España y América por su expulsión del Imperio. Esa inquina de muchos contra los Jesuitas no es de ahora ni mucho menos como sabes pero lo digo para otros lectores. Su labor implacable en la persecución de las herejías que se estaban dando ya dentro del propio catolicismo post Trento y que afectaban a cripto judíos y cripto protestantes, ha dejado una estela de venganza que por su persistencia en el tiempo casi podría decirse que es sobre humana...



todos estos personajetes que ahora se andan subiendo al carro de los lapidarios contra el papa, tipo al Amralazar están emulando casi exactamente el viejo lenguaje protestante contra católicos, especialmente el que suelen emplear contra los jesuítas

la podredumbre de las sectas USanas está extendiéndose por capilaridad entre los atontaos estos que están poniendo su ideología política por encima de la más mínima decencia hacia la Iglesia, la Fe o el papa.

los de VOX están copiando cada vez de forma más clara ese estilo despectivo, de desdén, etc... "ciudadano Bergoglio" le llamaba Abascal en cierta ocasión...


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Por otro lado está el ataque a su figura por pertenecer a la Orden Jesuita, cuando incluso los de la Escuela de Oviedo -ateos y católicos "funcionales"- reconocen sin el menor empacho el daño que sufrió la propia España y América por su expulsión del Imperio. Esa inquina de muchos contra los Jesuitas no es de ahora ni mucho menos como sabes pero lo digo para otros lectores. Su labor implacable en la persecución de las herejías que se estaban dando ya dentro del propio catolicismo post Trento y que afectaban a cripto judíos y cripto protestantes, ha dejado una estela de venganza que por su persistencia en el tiempo casi podría decirse que es sobre humana...



Los jesuitas de antes del Padre Arrupe no tienen nada que ver con los de después del Padre Arrupe.

Juan Pablo II tuvo que ponerlos bajo disciplina de los Dominicos, para intentar recuperar la Orden. Sin mucho éxito.

Conoces poco sobre la historia de los Jesuitas si desconoces el punto de ruptura que supuso 1965.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

sí, tú infórmate por twitter... verás qué fácilmente acabas llamándole títere al Papa


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Falsa equidistancia, poner a los secesionistas en la misma categoría que a la nación española, querer llenarnos la España interior de Afganos, etc.



España se mantuvo fiel a Roma incluso en los peores momentos, lo que no quiere decir que tragara con todo lo que salía del papado. Esa fidelidad no tuvo como componente histórico, ni de legitimidad a nuestros ojos de ahora, ningún efecto perverso intramuros de la cosmovisión católica. Al contrario, si a pesar de reconocer los oscuros de aquella obra se reconoce a día de hoy mucho más su luz, por más que le pese a los enemigos de siempre, es porque la Historia con mayúsculas no se hace pensando en las contingencias ni en las conveniencias ni los inconvenientes puntuales del momento, sino desde la fidelidad a la Verdad con todos los altibajos que son propios de las obras humanas. 

La protección del emigrante por catástrofes naturales o por las guerras es un deber cristiano. Desde el papado no pueden ponerse peros cuya responsabilidad depende exclusivamente de los estados. Roma no puede ni debe hacer descartes sobre suposiciones que forman parte de una guerra geopolítica que usa a las personas como mercancías o elementos militares. Esa responsabilidad es de los estados y no están a la altura. 

¿Acoger a quien lo necesite es contrario al mandato de Cristo? ¿No poner los medios para identificar a quién lo necesita o a quién se vale de esa supuesta necesidad es culpa de Roma? ¿No había dicho usted que "quién cojones es el Papa" para inmiscuirse en las cosas del Cesar?

Espero que se de cuenta de que incurre en muchas contradicciones, algo que un católico de formación trata de evitar hasta donde le sea posible.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

será para saber lo que opinan otros, porque para lo que es entender lo que dice el papa... no creo que necesites intérpretes, que parece ser lo que últimamente se estila


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

es evidente que no has leído el hilo y que prefieres tragarte tonterías

ya he demostrado no solo que eso que dices es falso sino que, por el contrario, EL PAPA HA VALORADO LA EVANGELIZACIÓN POR SU SOBREABUNDANCIA EN GRACIAS frente a los pecados, estos últimos son por los que se pidió perdón

si después de eso que te pongo insistes en sostener esa acusación, es que no te interesa lo más mínimo la aclaración, por lo que sea estás cómodamente instalado en esa creencia

esta es la frase que se recortó para manipular el discurso de Francisco en Bolivia:

" Hubo pecado, _*hubo pecado y abundante, y *_*por eso pedimos perdón*, pero allí también donde hubo pecado, *donde hubo abundante pecado, sobreabundó la gracia"*


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Los jesuitas de antes del Padre Arrupe no tienen nada que ver con los de después del Padre Arrupe.
> 
> Juan Pablo II tuvo que ponerlos bajo disciplina de los Dominicos, para intentar recuperar la Orden. Sin mucho éxito.
> 
> Conoces poco sobre la historia de los Jesuitas si desconoces el punto de ruptura que supuso 1965.



"Los jesuitas"... como si todos fueran iguales y les moviera un mismo ánimo, una misma misión y los mismos modos. Son vanguardia y las tentaciones de la "riqueza" es en ellos mayor que en otras órdenes, pero como le dije antes, la Historia es un continuo que dista mucho de haber acabado y "ahora" es un momento distinto de ayer donde se van aquilatando los retos y los carismas. Ese dualismo bueno-malo no cabe en "nuestra Iglesia" pero si entre los hipócritas que fingen por costumbre y se rebelan como serpientes cuando son denunciados por la falsedad de su inmerecida fama.

Además de los enemigos de siempre que ahora encuentra aliados católicos por todas partes, están los liberales católicos que ha sido capaces de aislar su devoción tan nociva para sus negocios y luego los que ven en Francisco el espejo de su propia figura distorsionada más allá de lo que están dispuesto a aceptar sin hacer lo que todos: revelarse como sepulcros blanqueados que esperan mayor justicia y compasión que la que ellos están dispuestos a dar gratuitamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Nov 2021)

El Papa es el nvcleo del tema, es el eje, es el axioma, porque en el papado descansa el Dogma de Occidente se quiera ver o no; de la hispanidad por supuesto, luego ya las ovejas descarriadas podrán alejarse un poco, pero no demasiado para no caerse por el precipicio.
Hasta la propia globalizacion liberal-masonica lo ha reconocido, con el propio Biden que le entrego de una muy anglomasonica condecoracion por ser " el hombre que mas ha hecho por la paz que habia conocido". Un mundo que se ve azotado por las retoricas Dia-bolicas de oprimidos y opresores, que amenazan con desagarrar las sociedades plenamente masonizadas-secularizadas en guerras civiles, desestabilizacion, sabotaje y ruina, encuentra en al iglesia universal una restitucion de la armonia.

Vengo diciendo que los interesantes movimientos del Este, con el patriarca de Constantinopla a un tris ya de hacerse catolico romano, el acercamiento de ese mundo ya sera enorme. Pongamos Ucrania cuya autocefalia siguiendo los pasos del venerable patriarca se hace catolica. Los resultados de esa convergencia, del acercamiento entre pueblos es imposible sin la figura de un Papa.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El Papa es el nvcleo del tema, es el eje, es el axioma, porque en el papado descansa el Dogma de Occidente se quiera ver o no;



Todo eso me parece muy bien. Pero el Vaticano no es un elemento definitiorio de la Hispanidad, porque la Iglesia Católica tiene mas creyentes no hispánicos que hispánicos. El Papa está a atender otras cosas que "la Hispanidad". Tiene otros intereses. Y últimamente esos intereses son adaptarse al NWO para garantizar la supervivencia de la Institución, igual que en los 60 les interesó tender puentes hacia el Comunismo por si éste ganaba la Guerra Fría. En particular, el Vaticano está mucho mas interesado hoy en día en África que en la Hispanidad.

La "manera española de entender el catolicismo" es parte de la herencia de la Hispanidad. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el seguidismo ciego al Papa de turno que algunos están evidenciando en este hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

nada, si ni siquiera te vale ver lo que realmente dijo, la manipulación que después hicieron los medios cortando esa parte, etc... el diagnóstico para mí es claro, estás cómodo con la versión que dice que "pidió perdón por la Evangelización", lo cual te he demostrado que es falso

mira, allá tú...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

no retuerzas, lo que se dice es que el Hispanismo se sustenta en el Catolicismo, del cual es custodia la Iglesia con el papa y los obispos

te inventas intromisiones del papa en la Hispanidad que no existen, solo porque no te gustan sus discursos, cuando el tema que hemos adentrado es que un hispanismo que pretendiese zafarse del catolicismo no es posible

como pretendáis ir a las Américas a predicar hispanismo al tiempo que difamación contra el papa os encontraréis con la puerta en los morros



Amraslazar dijo:


> Todo eso me parece muy bien. Pero el Vaticano no es un elemento definitiorio de la Hispanidad, porque la Iglesia Católica tiene mas creyentes no hispánicos que hispánicos. El Papa está a mas cosas que atender que "la Hispanidad". Tiene otros intereses. Y últimamente esos intereses son adaptarse al NWO para garantizar la supervivencia de la Institución, igual que en los 60 les interesó tender puentes hacia el Comunismo por si éste ganaba la Guerra Fría.
> 
> La "manera española de entender el catolicismo" es parte de la herencia de la Hispanidad. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el seguidismo ciego al Papa de turno que algunos están evidenciando en este hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El Papa es el nvcleo del tema, es el eje, es el axioma, porque en el papado descansa el Dogma de Occidente se quiera ver o no; de la hispanidad por supuesto, luego ya las ovejas descarriadas podrán alejarse un poco, pero no demasiado para no caerse por el precipicio.
> Hasta la propia globalizacion liberal-masonica lo ha reconocido, con el propio Biden que le entrego de una muy anglomasonica condecoracion por ser " el hombre que mas ha hecho por la paz que habia conocido". Un mundo que se ve azotado por* las retoricas Dia-bolicas de oprimidos y opresores,* que amenazan con desagarrar las sociedades plenamente masonizadas-secularizadas en guerras civiles, desestabilizacion, sabotaje y ruina, encuentra en al iglesia universal una restitucion de la armonia.
> 
> Vengo diciendo que los interesantes movimientos del Este, con el patriarca de Constantinopla a un tris ya de hacerse catolico romano, el acercamiento de ese mundo ya sera enorme. Pongamos Ucrania cuya autocefalia siguiendo los pasos del venerable patriarca se hace catolica. Los resultados de esa convergencia, del acercamiento entre pueblos es imposible sin la figura de un Papa.



el Capitán Perú ha hecho comentarios geniales acerca de la retórica hegeliana de opresores y oprimidos que ya se ha infiltrado en la propia neoderecha, él contrapone a Francisco Suárez, el jesuita al que considera uno de los padres filosóficos de la Hispanidad

busco enlace si gustáis porque es superexplicativo, yo ya soy un aficionado al canal del capitán, es bueno el chaval


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

veo que vas saltando de vaguedad en vaguedad, a cada explicación que se te da con lo cual ya te he dicho el diagnóstico

allá tú, chaval, tú sabrás si quieres que te sigan comiendo el tarro... me pregunto si ya no tenéis orgullo, como bien dice BGA, si algo distinguía al Espannol de nervio y raza era, entre otras cosas, que le ponía de muy mala sangre EL DARSE CUENTA DE QUE LE TOMAN EL PELO

pues bien, te toman el pelo y ahí sigues, saltando a la siguiente casilla... tú mimmo, Sr. Filo


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

mi conversación contigo termina aquí, no voy a darle la mínima cova a quien tratando el tema hispanismo se dedica a aserrar uno de sus pilares o a jalear a quien los sierra


taluek


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

volviendo al grano, aquí dejo una de esas grandes intervenciones del Capitán Perú que me han hecho aficionado a su canal--> donde recuerda que la némesis de Hegel es nuestro Francisco Suárez, según muchos el filósofo más acorde con el espíritu de la Hispanidad o, mejor dicho, de la Monarquía Católica a la que sucedió

no perder detalle:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Nov 2021)

la iglesia está en continua pastoral y su enorme inteligencia practica la demuestra en que no se embarca en hacer una enmienda a la totalidad de las sociedades en donde se derrama (ineficaz), sino que al menos trata de imprimir una capa de barniz (el espiritu santo) para que desde esta fuerza espiritual trasforme la sociedad.

Es posible que haya habido Jesuitas mangurreando con comunistas, pero en donde la guerrilla comunista ya es una realidad, como medio de penetrar en unas estructuras que de otro modo perpetuarian el salvajismo ateo-materialista más desaforado. Es decir, el comunismo en hispamer seria mucho mas virulento y la sociedad estaria mucho mas destruida sin el trabajo de mangurreo jesuita.

Hay que reivindicar al Papa, porque sino lo hacemos nosotros, entregados a reivindicar valores masónicos como la patria pero sin la estructura religiosa dogmática o revelada que sostiene esos valores, por tanto muertos de origen, puede que aparezca un presidente Hispano-Católico en EEUU que lo haga y se nos va a quedar cara de tontos de aquí a lima porque se va a llevar la partida de calle.

No se si me explico









Amraslazar dijo:


> Todo eso me parece muy bien. Pero el Vaticano no es un elemento definitiorio de la Hispanidad, porque la Iglesia Católica tiene mas creyentes no hispánicos que hispánicos. El Papa está a atender otras cosas que "la Hispanidad". Tiene otros intereses. Y últimamente esos intereses son adaptarse al NWO para garantizar la supervivencia de la Institución, igual que en los 60 les interesó tender puentes hacia el Comunismo por si éste ganaba la Guerra Fría. En particular, el Vaticano está mucho mas interesado hoy en día en África que en la Hispanidad.
> 
> La "manera española de entender el catolicismo" es parte de la herencia de la Hispanidad. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el seguidismo ciego al Papa de turno que algunos están evidenciando en este hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la iglesia está en continua pastoral y su enorme inteligencia practica la demuestra en que no se embarca en hacer una enmienda a la totalidad de las sociedades en donde se derrama (ineficaz), sino que al menos trata de imprimir una capa de barniz (el espiritu santo) para que desde esta fuerza espiritual trasforme la sociedad.
> 
> Es posible que haya habido Jesuitas mangurreando con comunistas, pero en donde la guerrilla comunista ya es una realidad, como medio de penetrar en unas estructuras que de otro modo perpetuarian el salvajismo ateo-materialista más desaforado. Es decir, el comunismo en hispamer seria mucho mas virulento y la sociedad estaria mucho mas destruida sin el trabajo de mangurreo jesuita.
> 
> Hay que reivindicar al Papa, porque sino lo hacemos nosotros, entregados a reivindicar valores masónicos como la patria pero sin la estructura religiosa dogmática o revelada que sostiene esos valores, por tanto muertos de origen, puede que aparezca un presidente Hispano-Católico en EEUU que lo haga y se nos va a quedar cara de tontos de aquí a lima porque se va a llevar la partida de calle.



está claro que donde más probabilidad hay de que eso suediese es en el espacio del antiguo virreinato novohispano, es decir, en algún lugar entre los actuales EU Mexicanos y los USA, donde a su vez el porcentaje de hispanos de origen mexicano andará entorno al 60%.

claro, condición previa es que comience a removerse el avispero, a este ritmo le hecho 3 annos para que el hispanismo haya dado el paso directo al debate poítico y comience su carrera a tomar el poder

a los USA les vendría bien que fuese allí, de lo contrario -a pesar de su gran poderío en empresas, indiscutible- acabará colapsando por el resquebrajamiento social debido a esa especie de bantustanes seudoétnicos en que se conforma su sociedad, el hispanismo podría conferirles esa cohesión que necesitan


----------



## Lado oscuro (15 Nov 2021)

A tope con la idea


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Nov 2021)

ENORME



Bernaldo dijo:


> volviendo al grano, aquí dejo una de esas grandes intervenciones del Capitán Perú que me han hecho aficionado a su canal--> donde recuerda que la némesis de Hegel es nuestro Francisco Suárez, según muchos el filósofo más acorde con el espíritu de la Hispanidad o, mejor dicho, de la Monarquía Católica a la que sucedió
> 
> no perder detalle:


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Le contestaré yo si no tiene inconveniente. Con buen criterio el Papa Francisco ha sofocado (o lo está intentando) la rebelión "ultra" que ha tomado como bandera un rito católico contra el propio papado. Yo voy a Misa de la plebe con un cura joven que procura dar más fuste -el que le corresponde en realidad según la formula- a la misa del nuevo orden y no me aburro. Al contrario, y lejos de ciertas pompas protocolarias, su sencillez no condiciona mi estado de ánimo. Me siento Iglesia y en la Iglesia de todos donde tengo toda la libertad para hacer de esa media hora una escucha atenta a la Palabra y una meditación profunda sobre mi Fe y mis propósitos cristianos. La propia convivencia con personas con perfiles tan alejados del mío, me obliga a una autodisciplina que ya está teniendo excelentes resultados en mi visión de estas cosas. Los "tridentinos", apoyados sin duda alguna -aquí lo hemos visto y "disfrutado"- por los comando anticatólicos de toda la vida pero con piel de cordero, han convertido ese rito -fantástico por otra parte- en un motivo de escisión y de superioridad moral. No obedece por tanto a una cuestión formal de ritos sino a hacer bandera de ellos creando una especie de clase social con los "pobres" de los barrios y pequeños pueblos, y otra con los "ricos" que degustan del placer de escuchar las Misas en latín y a la vieja usanza. Más o menos lo mismo que cuando se publican y replican frases como que Benedicto XVI es una eminencia teológica y Francisco un simple populista. Teología de altos vuelos "y" acercamiento humilde a las clases populares son parte de la misma universalidad de nuestra Iglesia Católica. 

Son precisamente los mismos los que más se irritan cuando se sienten identificados en las denuncias de este Papa en contra del aburguesamiento de la Fe y en las costumbres. En lo personal me he quedado con las ganas de asistir a alguna pero no lo considero un drama. Si la sencillez del nuevo rito les impide a algunos alcanzar el trance... tal vez deberían meditar sobre los fundamentos "crísticos" de su Fe.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Le contestaré yo si no tiene inconveniente. Con buen criterio el Papa Francisco ha sofocado (o lo está intentando) la rebelión "ultra" que ha tomado como bandera un rito católico contra el propio papado. Yo voy a Misa de la plebe con un cura joven que procura dar más fuste -el que le corresponde en realidad según la formula- a la misa del nuevo orden y no me aburro. Al contrario, y lejos de ciertas pompas protocolarias, su sencillez no condiciona mi estado de ánimo. Me siento Iglesia y en la Iglesia de todos donde tengo toda la libertad para hacer de esa media hora una escucha atenta a la Palabra y una meditación profunda sobre mi Fe y mis propósitos cristianos. La propia convivencia con personas con perfiles tan alejados del mío, me obliga a una autodisciplina que ya está teniendo excelentes resultados en mi visión de estas cosas. Los "tridentinos", apoyados sin duda alguna -aquí lo hemos visto y "disfrutado"- por los comando anticatólicos de toda la vida pero con piel de cordero, han convertido ese rito -fantástico por otra parte- en un motivo de escisión y de superioridad moral. No obedece por tanto a una cuestión formal de ritos sino a hacer bandera de ellos creando una especie de clase social con los "pobres" de los barrios y pequeños pueblos, y otra con los "ricos" que degustan del placer de escuchar las Misas en latín y a la vieja usanza. Más o menos lo mismo que cuando se publican y replican frases como que Benedicto XVI es una eminencia teológica y Francisco un simple populista. Teología de altos vuelos "y" acercamiento humilde a las clases populares son parte de la misma universalidad de nuestra Iglesia Católica.
> 
> Son precisamente los mismos los que más se irritan cuando se sienten identificados en las denuncias de este Papa en contra del aburguesamiento de la Fe y en las costumbres. En lo personal me he quedado con las ganas de asistir a alguna pero no lo considero un drama. Si la sencillez del nuevo rito les impide a algunos alcanzar el trance... tal vez deberían meditar sobre los fundamentos "crísticos" de su Fe.



tiene básicamente dos intentos de rebelión, sedición o como queramos llamarlo, la de los progres con punto fuerte en Alemania y la de los falsotradicionalistas con funto fuerte en los USA... y tenemos al pilotaje un papa hispano y jesuíta, a la defensa de Roma como siempre

casualmente, desde los mismos sitios de casi siempre, con similar lenguaje al de siempre y utlizando las tácticas manipuladores tan vistas pero, aún, tan efectivas

hace unos días he descubierto, creo, gracias al joven sabio peruano del que enlazo el vídeo que probablemente estemos asistiendo en vivo a una reconexión de este papa con nuestro jesuíta Francisco Suárez, el que no discutiré ha de ser considerado filósofo base del hispanismo... al que la mayoría de hispanistas prácticamente desconocemos -aunque intuímos- y desde luego, el aluvión de arribistas del hispanismo que ya se está produciendo porque huelen movimiento rampante, que vienen con la idea simple de "instrumentar esta cosa contra los comunistas, rojos, separatistas e indigenistas"...


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tiene básicamente dos intentos de rebelión, sedición o como queramos llamarlo, la de los progres con punto fuerte en Alemania y la de los falsotradicionalistas con funto fuerte en los USA... y tenemos al pilotaje un papa hispano y jesuíta, a la defensa de Roma como siempre
> 
> casualmente, desde los mismos sitios de casi siempre, con similar lenguaje al de siempre y utlizando las tácticas manipuladores tan vistas pero, aún, tan efectivas
> 
> hace unos días he descubierto, creo, gracias al joven sabio peruano del que enlazo el vídeo que probablemente estemos asistiendo en vivo a una reconexión de este papa con nuestro jesuíta Francisco Suárez, el que no discutiré ha de ser considerado filósofo base del hispanismo... al que la mayoría de hispanistas prácticamente desconocemos -aunque intuímos- y desde luego, el aluvión de arribistas del hispanismo que ya se está produciendo porque huelen movimiento rampante, que vienen con la idea simple de "instrumentar esta cosa contra los comunistas, rojos, separatistas e indigenistas"...



Me ha parecido muy interesante por la claridad en la exposición de la idea más que por la idea en sí que ya conocía, cuando se refiere al sistema hegeliano en contraposición al de Suárez. Me parece de importancia capital porque yo mismo he defendido en este foro que el pensamiento libre no existe y que en el mejor de los casos resulta en una emergencia muy discreta personal de las bases sobre las que articulamos nuestro modo de pensar y en definitiva de ver la vida. Esa base es la estructura del pensamiento sobre la que se articulan nuestras ideas que llegamos incluso a tener por originales. Evidentemente existen cierto margen para la originalidad personal pero ninguna para ejercer sobre las bases constituyentes ninguna presión. Nuestro pensamientos se alinean prácticamente de manera perfecta con el "sistema" en vigor como lo hacen las limaduras de hierro que dibuja sobre un papel las líneas de fuerza de polaridad de un imán.

Se "descubrió" con la famosa trilogía de "Mátrix" (de matriz, de estructura matricial como el esqueleto de un edificio) que pensamos conforme a ella, como si fuera única y como si fuera posible sustraerse a su poder. Para lograrlo sería menester una "iniciación" por parte de maestros adentrados en la realidad de las cosas... Vamos, un pastiche cuyo mensaje subliminal y exitoso quedó en que es posible pensar por uno mismo si acudes al gurú que te ilumine sobre la verdad verdadera. El caso es que será necesario confiar en que esos gurús dicen y defiende la verdad hasta donde hayan sido capaces de encontrarla, lo cual supone en sí mismo la reformulación de la siguiente "matrix". La razón es muy simple: nadie dispone del tiempo vital ni de la ocasión, los medios y la inteligencia para descubrir por sí mismo verdades consistentes y alternativas, y la confianza, tanto en el sistema como en los gurús, es determinante para poner en marcha "nuestra propia opinión".

Filosofía quiere decir "amor por la verdad", ergo la filosofía cree que existe la verdad a pesar de que se muestre tan escurridiza. Toda adaptación y aprovechamiento de la subjetividad es contrario a la filosofía y de nuevo, una inversión de términos.

El mundo hispánico necesita volver a su "matrix" fundante, el único lugar capaz de conciliar tanto los impulso del corazón como las inquietudes del espíritu. Hoy vivimos entre dos aguas, entre la "tradición" ya aburguesada por costumbrista y las ideas "motor" que reniegan de ellas.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> si algo distinguía al Espannol de nervio y raza era, entre otras cosas, que le ponía de muy mala sangre EL DARSE CUENTA DE QUE LE TOMAN EL PELO



Me mola el repartidor de carnets de Hispanista que escribe en un teclado sin eñe.

A ver si el que estás tomando el pelo a la gente vas a ser tu.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

Buena argumentación... 



Amraslazar dijo:


> Me mola el repartidor de carnets de Hispanista que escribe en un teclado sin eñe.
> 
> A ver si el que estás tomando el pelo a la gente vas a ser tu.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Buena argumentación...



Llevas 11 páginas escribiendo desde un teclado sin eñe. Señal de que no estás escribiendo desde ningún país hispánico.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Me ha parecido muy interesante por la claridad en la exposición de la idea más que por la idea en sí que ya conocía, cuando se refiere al sistema hegeliano en contraposición al de Suárez. Me parece de importancia capital porque yo mismo he defendido en este foro que el pensamiento libre no existe y que en el mejor de los casos resulta en una emergencia muy discreta personal de las bases sobre las que articulamos nuestro modo de pensar y en definitiva de ver la vida. Esa base es la estructura del pensamiento sobre la que se articulan nuestras ideas que llegamos incluso a tener por originales. Evidentemente existen cierto margen para la originalidad personal pero ninguna para ejercer sobre las bases constituyentes ninguna presión. Nuestro pensamientos se alinean prácticamente de manera perfecta con el "sistema" en vigor como lo hacen las limaduras de hierro que dibuja sobre un papel las líneas de fuerza de polaridad de un imán.
> 
> Se "descubrió" con la famosa trilogía de "Mátrix" (de matriz, de estructura matricial como el esqueleto de un edificio) que pensamos conforme a ella, como si fuera única y como si fuera posible sustraerse a su poder. Para lograrlo sería menester una "iniciación" por parte de maestros adentrados en la realidad de las cosas... Vamos, un pastiche cuyo mensaje subliminal y exitoso quedó en que es posible pensar por uno mismo si acudes al gurú que te ilumine sobre la verdad verdadera. El caso es que será necesario confiar en que esos gurús dicen y defiende la verdad hasta donde hayan sido capaces de encontrarla, lo cual supone en sí mismo la reformulación de la siguiente "matrix". La razón es muy simple: nadie dispone del tiempo vital ni de la ocasión, los medios y la inteligencia para descubrir por sí mismo verdades consistentes y alternativas, y la confianza, tanto en el sistema como en los gurús, es determinante para poner en marcha "nuestra propia opinión".
> 
> ...



pues gracias a este chaval yo me pongo un poco las pilas y me encuentro con esto, a ver qué te parece

" Sin embargo, y a partir de lo quehemos expuesto anteriormente, cabe plantearse si la influencia más indirecta -aunque no por ello menos importante- del Papa no podría hundir sus raíces últimas en la figura intelectual más influyente de la Compañía de Jesús, Francisco Suárez. Si así fuese, y si lo que hemos mostrado antes sobre el pensamiento del granadino es acertado,quizás ya podemos empezar a vislumbrar que el Papa cuando habla del pueblo de Dios no se refiere a lo que la Iglesia entendió tradicionalmente, es decir, al pueblo en su sentido sobrenatural, sino al pueblo en su sentido natural."





Apuntes sobre el pueblo como cuerpo místico. Del papa Francisco a Suárez, y vuelta*


El papa Francisco tiene una particular noción de pueblo al cual ha caracterizado, entre otros calificativos, de místico o mítico. En este sentido,...



www.redalyc.org





tendríamos que las acusaciones de "progre" debido al lenguaje que utiliza, no solo es que sean absurdas como cualquiera de buena fe ya ve solo rascando un poco, sino que caen al vacío si se considera la hipótesis ahí trata y lo que es más flipante... lo tendríamos conectado a este filósofo base de la Hispanidad

Que Hegel dijese de él que era el pensamiento a abatir me parece que ha de hacer encender todos los focos y dirigirlos hacia él


----------



## BGA (15 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues gracias a este chaval yo me pongo un poco las pilas y me encuentro con esto, a ver qué te parece
> 
> " Sin embargo, y a partir de lo quehemos expuesto anteriormente, cabe plantearse si la influencia más indirecta -aunque no por ello menos importante- del Papa no podría hundir sus raíces últimas en la figura intelectual más influyente de la Compañía de Jesús, Francisco Suárez. Si así fuese, y si lo que hemos mostrado antes sobre el pensamiento del granadino es acertado,quizás ya podemos empezar a vislumbrar que el Papa cuando habla del pueblo de Dios no se refiere a lo que la Iglesia entendió tradicionalmente, es decir, al pueblo en su sentido sobrenatural, sino al pueblo en su sentido natural."
> 
> ...



El cuerpo de Cristo no era una mistificación sino una realidad corpórea dispuesta a sufrir en sus carnes el dolor infinito y en su espíritu el sufrimiento infinito a causa de un pueblo "real" que lo mismo celebró jubiloso su entrada en Jerusalén que luego pidiera su muerte para salvar la vida de un reo. La universalidad católica, para ser verdaderamente universal, debe abordar toda la realidad humana y ésta está implicada tanto en el cuerpo como en el espíritu. No convirtió el agua en vino de manera simbólica, como tampoco fueron simbólicos -solamente- sus milagros. Actuó en la realidad inmediata de la carne y el espíritu, pidiendo tan solo que no fuera la carne la dueña de nuestras decisiones, sino el espíritu orientado hacia la luz de Dios. La teología de Francisco es rompedora porque mete el dedo en la llaga del costumbrismo y de la autosuficiencia que por momentos tanto se parece a la predestinación protestante. La Lucha entre las dos ciudades es efectiva y permanente en nuestra condición humana y nada, nada, está garantizado fuera de una Misericordia solamente merecida por los "pobres", los débiles y descartados. El pueblo es místico y real al mismo tiempo, como el hombre es carne y espíritu en medio de un combate puramente espiritual que declina su voluntad hacia la carne o hacia el espíritu, y en medio, la inmensa mayoría de los que nos reconocemos incapaces por nuestros propios medios y méritos, justo los "pobres de espíritu" que miramos a través de Cristo a un Dios que a pesar de todo ama a sus criaturas.

A mi me parece de una profundidad espiritual tan honda como presente en mi vida de hombre cristiano. Me inquiere constantemente, me empuja, me molesta, me rebelo... pero luego siento que vuelvo al camino y siento una amor que no he ganado ni merecido. 

Un cristianismo incapaz de ofender ni de remover conciencias hasta el dolor y la herida, es un cristianismo autosuficiente que ya no necesita ni a Cristo ni a Dios. 

Entre lo místico y lo carnal existe para nuestro caso humano una fina línea que es la misma que existe entre ambas "ciudades". Es de una potencia pasmosa a mi juicio y no tengo por menos que confesar que me siento en la verdad, no en mi verdad, sino en esa Verdad que concilia en un solo punto lo que no puedo ser, lo que soy y lo que no quiero ser y quiero ser. Un cristiano no puede ni debe despreciar la realidad material porque ello implica una visión parcial de la realidad humana y universal. Simplemente debe abordar esa realidad al calor humano y divino del Único capaz de hacer nuevas todas las cosas.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Nov 2021)

a ver, tampoco es eso, pero se le debe al menos un mínimo de respeto, para expresar opiniones distintas en asuntos políticos no hace falta difamar y hacer escarnio de él manipulando sus palabras... y eso es lo que están haciendo muchos medios de desinformación


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Nov 2021)

Que desde la administración se han dado cuenta de que algo ha cambiado últimamente lo demuestra que desde julio ha vuelto a haber una Secretaría de Estado para asuntos iberoamericanos, ya que se había suprimido "inexplicablemente"









Secretaría de Estado para Iberoamérica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Sigue siendo INSUFICIENTE. En realidad ninguna otra cosa tiene sentido que no sea un MINISTERIO aparte, dedicado solo a cuestión HISPÁNICA.

Imagino que VOX irá con este tema en su programa a las próximas elecciones.


----------



## Tumama (23 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Dedico el hilo a poner enlaces a vídeos, enlaces, sitios, etc, de pensadores o activistas que con su labor han contribuído y contribuirán a deshacer el nudo gordiano que tiene amarrada la Hispanidad, para el que tanto montará cortar como desatar
> 
> (por cierto, iremos viendo el hilo conductor que nos remite a don Ramiro de Maeztu, aunque no solo a él)
> 
> Amenizo la introducción aprovechando una bonita obra indigenista de acá para favor de algo de más horizonte para mi gusto



Ayer dí con un canal argentino de telegram, con frases del pensamiento nacional e iberoamericano y me acordé de tu hilo.

Canal: Pensamiento Nacional e Iberoamericano

Algunos mensajes








> Para nosotros la raza no es un concepto biológico. Para nosotros es algo puramente espiritual. Constituye una suma de imponderables que hace que nosotros seamos lo que somos y nos impulsa a ser lo que debemos ser, por nuestro origen y nuestro destino.
> 
> Ella es lo que nos aparta de caer en el remedo de otras comunidades cuyas esencias son extrañas a la nuestra, pero a las que con cristiana caridad aspiramos a comprender y respetamos. Para nosotros la raza constituye nuestro sello personal, indefinible e inconfundible.
> 
> ...





> "Con elecciones o sin ellas el pueblo argentino debera sustituir la sociedad anglofila, que esta en ruinas cien años después de haber sido creada.
> 
> La “descolonización” no solo pasa por las Malvinas. Debera pasar por la cultura, la argentinizacion del Estado, la fusión con America Latina, la eliminacion de la oligarquia europeizante y la reeducación de la alta clase media seudo-culta, no menos europeizante.
> 
> ...




Esto otro es de Memes Rusheristas





}
















Estos grupos tienen como uno de los principales próceres a Juan Manuel de Rosas, quien combatió contra Franceses e Ingleses en la batalla de la Vuelta de Obligado, ya que estos pretendían abrirse paso en la navegación del Paraná. La fecha de esta batalla se conoce como Día de la Soberanía en la actualidad, y es no laborable.


----------



## Tumama (23 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tendríamos que las acusaciones de "progre" debido al lenguaje que utiliza, no solo es que sean absurdas como cualquiera de buena fe ya ve solo rascando un poco, sino que caen al vacío si se considera la hipótesis ahí trata y lo que es más flipante... lo tendríamos conectado a este filósofo base de la Hispanidad



Soy de los que lo tachan de progre, pero a veces uno se encuentra con citas como esta, que complican el asunto:



> "Llama la atención constatar cómo la solidez de la cultura de los pueblos americanos está amenazada y debilitada fundamentalmente por dos corrientes del pensamiento débil. Una que podríamos llamar la concepción imperial de la globalización (según la cual), todos los pueblos deberían fusionarse en una uniformidad que anula la tensión entre las particularidades… Esta globalización constituye el totalitarismo más peligroso de la posmodernidad… La otra corriente amenazante es la que, en jerga cotidiana, podríamos llamar el ‘progresismo adolescente’. Este ‘progresismo adolescente’ configura el colonialismo cultural de los imperios y tiene relación con una concepción de la laicidad del Estado que más bien es laicismo militante. Estas dos posturas constituyen insidias antipopulares, antinacionales, antilatinoamericanas, aunque se disfracen, a veces, con máscaras progresistas"
> 
> Bergoglio/Francisco (2005)


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Nov 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Soy de los que lo tachan de progre, pero a veces uno se encuentra con citas como esta, que complican el asunto:



gracias, buena cita, y para nada aislada en su sistema discursivo


----------



## BGA (23 Nov 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Soy de los que lo tachan de progre, pero a veces uno se encuentra con citas como esta, que complican el asunto:



La razón no es otra que la polarización ideológica hasta el punto de que nuestro comportamiento se va pareciendo demasiado al que se da en las guerras, en las que toda tibieza respecto a un enemigo supuesto es considerada traición. El esfuerzo por comprender a Francisco es tan elevado como elevada sea la sectarización de nuestro pensamiento. Lo que no le perdonan algunos -muchos supuestos católicos- es que recupera en su hondura espiritual el Evangelio haciéndonos ver que somos, en el mejor de los casos en tanto que buscamos siquiera parecer más devotos y creyentes que lo que somos, esos sepulcros blanqueados y esos fariseos siempre bien vestidos ocupando los lugares de privilegio. Nos recuerda que la lucha entre el bien y el mal no sucede fuera en las grandes catástrofes o en los planes perversos, sino además en nuestros corazones. Actualiza así el mensaje cristiano hasta la herida y el fuego entre los que ya presumían tener ganado el cielo por el celo con el que cumplían con algunas "leyes". Esa renovación espiritual, tan inquietante como necesaria, está detrás de la mucha contestación que provoca. Comentarios en páginas "ultra" no dejan lugar a dudas sobre el modo en que hurga las conciencias que ya tocadas en lo más íntimo, no responden con mansedumbre sino gritando todo tipo de blasfemias en su contra.

Y una última cuestión. Otra señal, además de la polarización ideológica que ha dejado de admitir medias tintas a pesar de que se autodefine "existencialmente" como relativista, es que confundimos estar informados con tener a nuestra disposición la tecnología para predecir el futuro... En realidad vamos a lomos de un caballo que no nos da respiro y a pesar de ello le seguimos espoleando como una huida a ninguna parte. Es en la quietud de la meditación sobre el sentido de cada una de nuestras vidas, que emergen los dragones que pensábamos dormidos o muertos, cuando en realidad estaban operando a sus anchas contando además con nuestra plena colaboración. Francisco nos pone en la realidad de lo que somos como cristianos. Para los demás que no tienen "ningún" problema con ello, su apelación a volver la mirada hacia la pobreza y a esa solidaridad que es divisa precisamente de la modernidad, acaban siendo sus palabras un atentado contra su estilo de vida y su manera de tener distraídas sus conciencias.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Nov 2021)

aquí volvemos con otro aporte del hispanismo peruano, que como digo es para mí en la actualidad el más potente o al menos del que me encuentro más en sintonía, en esta ocasión del sitio Mundo Republiqueto









La Hispanidad contra la eugenesia - Mundo Republiqueto


Los nacionalistas en Latinoamérica que creen que la eugenesia resolvería los problemas de sus países no tienen idea de lo que hablan.




www.mundorepubliqueto.com


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Nov 2021)

el último video del capitán Perú le da, con otras palabras, confirmación al sentido de este hilo

dice que lleva tratando su discurso hispanista -conciliador de lo imperial inca y lo imperial espannol como la receta para desvictimizar el relato histórico del Perú- desde 2017 y que, después de darle escasísima importancia todo este tiempo, de repente ha notado un bum, un giro, in click, en el interés en redes sociales, en la gente, etc.

mola, esto rula


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Nov 2021)

sigo con la espléndida mina de juventud peruanista de afinidad o sensibilidad hispánica, extraigo una de las mejores definiciones que rula por ahí de lo que era un Espannol del antiguo régimen, que enlaza muy bien con la que el mismo Felipe II ya tenía expresamente por tal, y yo afirmo que hoy se corresponde con el concepto de "hispano":


----------



## BGA (30 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sigo con la espléndida mina de juventud peruanista de afinidad o sensibilidad hispánica, extraigo una de las mejores definiciones que rula por ahí de lo que era un Espannol del antiguo régimen, que enlaza muy bien con la que el mismo Felipe II ya tenía expresamente por tal, y yo afirmo que hoy se corresponde con el concepto de "hispano":



¿Y si ese "santo grial" que andan buscando en España, ese proyecto ilusionante para que los "periféricos" sientan que tienen mucho que decir y mucho donde identificarse, se trata ni más ni menos que el Hispanismo?

A fin de cuentas el nacionalismo es de suyo antitético al Hispanismo, de hecho arranca en la revolución francesa bajo ideas -idealismos- ilustradas y supone de facto una concentración de poder en tanto asigna atribuciones a un "centro" que sintetiza y ordena ese poder de manera centrífuga pero teniendo sobre él un control absoluto.

El nacionalismo ilustrado no deja de ser una contracción generalizada del modelo imperial hispano-romano, en tanto que para los otros modos imperiales, supone tan solo una contracción territorial, un repliegue geográfico.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Nov 2021)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Y si ese "santo grial" que andan buscando en España, ese proyecto ilusionante para que los "periféricos" sientan que tienen mucho que decir y mucho donde identificarse, se trata ni más ni menos que el Hispanismo?
> 
> A fin de cuentas el nacionalismo es de suyo antitético al Hispanismo, de hecho arranca en la revolución francesa bajo ideas -idealismos- ilustradas y supone de facto una concentración de poder en tanto asigna atribuciones a un "centro" que sintetiza y ordena ese poder de manera centrífuga pero teniendo sobre él un control absoluto.
> 
> El nacionalismo ilustrado no deja de ser una contracción generalizada del modelo imperial hispano-romano, en tanto que para los otros modos imperiales, supone tan solo una contracción territorial, un repliegue geográfico.



mi primera impresión del tipo del video no fue del todo buena pero luego el pavo ya entra en fila y argumenta muy fino fino, rechaza de nuevo la dialéctica hegeliana y en base a ella descalifica el nacionalismo (partiendo del caso peruano pero se puede aplicar a cualquiera), con el que no está de acuerdo siquiera en la síntesis indígena-hispánica para ir realmente a la esencia hispanista, que no es como algunos interpretan, la parte biológica espannola y ya está, sino ese común que integra muchas otras partes.

me entra mucha curiosidad de saber cuál es ese hilo conductor del que intuyo procede todo este ramillete de hispanistas en Perú, que evidentemente tampoco pueden ser tantos pero con un discurso verdaderamente sólido, tiene que haber por ahí uno o varios profesores y autores que hayan generado esta cantera tan interesante

dejando aparte el tema hispanista, siempre me ha llamado la atención que a pesar de la distancia geográfica y el tiempo en que Perú está fuera de la órbita monárquica lo rápido que se entiende uno con su gente a un mínimo de cultura y arraigo que tenga.

de la recopilación que voy haciendo en los primeros mensajes, hasta el momento el que para mí gusto gana por goleada -al menos en su actividad en la red- es el de este ramillete de hispanistas del Perú


----------



## Tumama (7 Dic 2021)

Este libro, aún vigente, fue escrito en 1952 en Argentina.

Aquí una reseña: La historiografía revisionista argentina: José Luis Torres: nos acechan desde Bolivia… | La Época- Con sentido de momento histórico

Aquí el índice: Torres, José L. Nos acechan desde Bolivia. | El peronismo en sus fuentes

Se puede ver que, desde siempre, para nosotros, el enemigo no fue España sino "los anglos". Ellos son "los del norte" que desde la época de la independencia han tratado de imponerse por estos lares.

Y así fue hasta que una camada de "intelectuales" como Galeano tergiversaron el asunto, pasando de ser una lucha por la soberanía en una lucha de resentidos consigo mismos y su historia, siendo atacados por yankis pero odiando a España.

Les recomiendo leer al menos la reseña, un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Dic 2021)

En este vídeo de Antonio Moreno con la profe Hispanista, del Perú, esta cuenta de modo interesante cómo fue dándose su toma de conciencia.









Conversando con la profe hispanista del Perú - Mundo Republiqueto


Programa especial con Fabiola Rivera Velarde, referente del hispanismo en el Perú, miembro de la Asociación Cultural Dionisio Inca Yupanqui y conocida en las redes sociales como "una profe hispanista".




www.mundorepubliqueto.com





Ved, observad, cómo el buen hispanismo peruano suele estar vinculado a la, como mínimo, conciencia católica de los protagonistas.

Suele surgir en medio de una especie de disonancia cognitiva entre lo que les cuentan de historia e identidad nacional en las escuelas y la observación de la propia realidad. Es lógico que, entre la gente más despierta, acabe encontrándose el hilo. Curiosamente, en algunos casos internet ha hecho de catalizador de este proceso en ciertos perfiles de gente.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Dic 2021)

No estoy haciendo la recopilación de Marcelo Gullo en su reciente gira por nuestro país, porque creo que ya ha hemos puesto suficiente.

Se trata de ir encontrando referentes para cada país, de los que estén impactando hoy mismo. Gullo sería nuestro representante argentino.


----------



## Tumama (9 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Se trata de ir encontrando referentes para cada país, de los que estén impactando hoy mismo. Gullo sería nuestro representante argentino.



Aclaro, como argentino, que para nosotros no existe la idea de una "reunificación" de ningún tipo con España y países de Hispanoamérica (salvo Uruguay, Paraguay y sur de Brasil, o salvo la unificación de Argentina-Brasil-Chile que proponía Jauretche). Y si algo así como una "reunificación hispánica" apareciera, no sería más que un tema muy marginal.

Lo que sí existe es la idea de una unidad cultural. Nada más. Igual ya esto de sentirse parte de una misma cultura y distanciarse de los anglos y rojos ya es más que bueno.

No conozco a Gullo, pero si lo que propone es algún tipo de unificación, no es más que castillos en el aire.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Aclaro, como argentino, que para nosotros no existe la idea de una "reunificación" de ningún tipo con España y países de Hispanoamérica (salvo Uruguay, Paraguay y sur de Brasil, o salvo la unificación de Argentina-Brasil-Chile que proponía Jauretche). Y si algo así como una "reunificación hispánica" apareciera, no sería más que un tema muy marginal.
> 
> Lo que sí existe es la idea de una unidad cultural. Nada más. Igual ya esto de sentirse parte de una misma cultura y distanciarse de los anglos y rojos ya es más que bueno.
> 
> No conozco a Gullo, pero si lo que propone es algún tipo de unificación, no es más que castillos en el aire.



Nadie dice que exista... lo que se dice es que* es necesaria y ha de promoverse*. No una reunificación de índole centralista sino en forma de mancomunidad de naciones.

La obra de Gullo marcará un antes y un después, sin duda.


----------



## Tumama (9 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Nadie dice que exista... lo que se dice es que* es necesaria y ha de promoverse*. No una reunificación de índole centralista sino en forma de mancomunidad de naciones.
> 
> La obra de Gullo marcará un antes y un después, sin duda.



Una comunidad puede ser, como los países árabes.

Pero sabes bien que prácticamente ningún país importante de América ve ni espera ningún tipo de liderazgo de España. Se la ve, en todo caso, como una igual.

Creo que lo que se trata es de llegar a lo que hubo alguna vez, durante el sXX, de considerarnos países cercanos entre nosotros, y considerar como extraños a EEUU, Alemania, Inglaterra, Rusia, China y todos esos.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Una comunidad puede ser, como los países árabes.
> 
> Pero sabes bien que prácticamente *ningún país importante de América ve ni espera ningún tipo de liderazgo de España*. Se la ve, en todo caso, como una igual.
> 
> Creo que lo que se trata es de llegar a lo que hubo alguna vez, durante el sXX, de considerarnos países cercanos entre nosotros, y considerar como extraños a EEUU, Alemania, Inglaterra, Rusia, China y todos esos.



es curioso, siempre salta el mismo resorte... con la clásica puesta de venda antes de haber herida.

esta reacción prueba, como tantos otros, que la leyenda negra sigue de plena actualidad


----------



## Tumama (9 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> es curioso, siempre salta el mismo resorte... con la clásica puesta de venda antes de haber herida.
> 
> esta reacción prueba, como tantos otros, que la leyenda negra sigue de plena actualidad



No, es porque afirmaciones de ese tipo he leído varias veces en el foro.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> No, es porque afirmaciones de ese tipo he leído varias veces en el foro.



el foro, como bien sabes, es un frenopático lleno de alucinados más luego gente a la que le gusta soltar fanfarronadas cuanto mayores mejor

Espanna es una de las estados-nación resultantes de la desmembración de la entonces llamada Monarquía Católica


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Aclaro, como argentino, que para nosotros no existe la idea de una "reunificación" de ningún tipo con España y países de Hispanoamérica (salvo Uruguay, Paraguay y sur de Brasil, o salvo la unificación de Argentina-Brasil-Chile que proponía Jauretche). Y si algo así como una "reunificación hispánica" apareciera, no sería más que un tema muy marginal.
> 
> Lo que sí existe es la idea de una unidad cultural. Nada más. Igual ya esto de sentirse parte de una misma cultura y distanciarse de los anglos y rojos ya es más que bueno.
> 
> No conozco a Gullo, pero si lo que propone es algún tipo de unificación, no es más que castillos en el aire.





Argentina con tal de quitarse encima la deuda se unifica hasta con Malvinas para pasar a ser un municipio de estas


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Dic 2021)

No tiene sentido refutar la leyenda negra si no es para evidenciar una realidad geopolítica, que es la perpetuación de las condiciones culturales y sociales para una reunificación del tipo que sea, pero real y activa frente al resto de bloques geopolíticos, de los estados otrora constituyentes del imperio hispánico.

Castillos en el aire es darse palmaditas mientras nos dan por el culo a TODOS, teniendo un potencial humano, estratégico, de recursos bestial.

Joder, que todos los años se va a la commonwealth de los cojones la mayoría del cobre de chile, el oro y la plata del perú, de méxico, de ecuador, la carne de argentina, y todo lo que te puedas imaginar.

No han hecho bien su trabajo los hijos de puta traidores y los anglos, en cuanto se plantea una unificación (que perfectamente pudiera ser una federación muy parecida a EEUU, con una o varias capitales para asuntos internos pero una política exterior común, con un megaejército de tierra y mar común), se ponen a la defensiva.

Si es el paso lógico, cojones , mucho más que el esperpento de miles de nacioncitas de la desunión europea.


----------



## Tumama (10 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No han hecho bien su trabajo los hijos de puta traidores y los anglos, en cuanto se plantea una unificación (que* perfectamente pudiera ser una federación muy parecida a EEUU, con una o varias capitales para asuntos internos pero una política exterior común, con un megaejército de tierra y mar común*), se ponen a la defensiva.
> 
> Si es el paso lógico, cojones , mucho más que el esperpento de miles de nacioncitas de la desunión europea.



En esto estoy de acuerdo.

Lo que niego, y además creo que prácticamente ningún habitante americano aceptaría, es la primacía de otro país. En el foro hay mucho español diciendo que nuestros países deberían “volver a ser parte de España”. Son anacrónicos, como mínimo.

Si que se puede decir que nuestros países deberían “volver a unir sus fuerzas para luchar juntos contra el enemigo común”. Esto ya es un buen comienzo y seguramente mucho más aceptable por los pueblos tanto de America como de España. Algo así como lo que resalto en tu mensaje.

No veo dónde traen a colación contra esto la leyenda negra.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Dic 2021)

Este podría ser el video del jilo


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2021)

Gullo tiene un libro que se titula "Madre Patria". ¿Qué patria es esa, acaso Nueva Granada, Nueva España, La Gran Colombia? No. La madre patria es "España", lugar político, cultural y geográfico que da sentido "real" a cualquier construcción entorno a la idea de Hispanidad. Podremos discutir todo lo que queramos sobre el sentido "actual" de España, pero nunca podremos, si lo que media son intereses honestos, discutir "España". La emancipación de los antiguos virreinatos no se gestan en contra de la Hispanidad, sino contra España, luego el sentido político que se quiera dar a la comunidad hispánica pasa indefectiblemente por España. ¿De qué modo es posible articular veintitantas repúblicas con un centro político indefinido, heterogéneo, difuso, inconcreto y por concretar, sin una idea clara sobre cuál debe ser el eje de coordenadas. La solución es "españolizar" a todos los que quieran, desde sus actuales repúblicas, reconstruir lo destruido y seguir adelante en la forma en la que todos sientan que reman en el mismo sentido y defendiendo sus propios intereses.

Yo tengo claro que por nuestra parte, al menos de los españoles hispanistas del foro, no media un interés "nacionalista", pero también tengo claro que al menos por lo que a mí respecta, no daré paso a consideraciones "tolerantes" sobre otros nacionalismos hispánicos.

Sin España, como centro, como "madre", toda articulación hispanista en un acto de puro voluntarismo buenista. ¿Quién le va a obligar a un mejicano a seguir las pautas marcadas desde Buenos Aires, o a un argentino a lo mismo de Ciudad de Méjico?

Precisamente el indigenismo puede que tenga entre sus planes "evitar" la centralidad de España como si las culturas tribales de toda Hispanoamérica tuvieran un ascendente suficiente.

Construirse contra España, por muchos argumentos que a día de hoy se tengan en mente, es dar a luz a un muerto.

Ni los españoles europeos ni americanos alcanzamos a comprender el problema de fondo como para darle pábulo a las rivalidades entre las repúblicas y ellas contra España.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Dic 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Gullo tiene un libro que se titula "Madre Patria". ¿Qué patria es esa, acaso Nueva Granada, Nueva España, La Gran Colombia? No. La madre patria es "España", lugar político, cultural y geográfico que da sentido "real" a cualquier construcción entorno a la idea de Hispanidad. Podremos discutir todo lo que queramos sobre el sentido "actual" de España, pero nunca podremos, si lo que media son intereses honestos, discutir "España". La emancipación de los antiguos virreinatos no se gestan en contra de la Hispanidad, sino contra España, luego el sentido político que se quiera dar a la comunidad hispánica pasa indefectiblemente por España. ¿De qué modo es posible articular veintitantas repúblicas con un centro político indefinido, heterogéneo, difuso, inconcreto y por concretar, sin una idea clara sobre cuál debe ser el eje de coordenadas. La solución es "españolizar" a todos los que quieran, desde sus actuales repúblicas, reconstruir lo destruido y seguir adelante en la forma en la que todos sientan que reman en el mismo sentido y defendiendo sus propios intereses.
> 
> Yo tengo claro que por nuestra parte, al menos de los españoles hispanistas del foro, no media un interés "nacionalista", pero también tengo claro que al menos por lo que a mí respecta, no daré paso a consideraciones "tolerantes" sobre otros nacionalismos hispánicos.
> 
> ...



Ya, ni las de DF, ni las de Buenos Aires ni las de Madrid.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ya, ni las de DF, ni las de Buenos Aires ni las de Madrid.



No pillo, Bernaldo.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Dic 2021)

BGA dijo:


> No pillo, Bernaldo.



Quería decir que no se debería entrar en debates sobre centralidad política. Es evidente que sólo resucitarían recelos.

Una confederación de naciones hispánicas que establezcan instituciones comunes permanentes, pero en lugares excéntricos a sus principales polos de poder (DF, Madrid, Buenos Aires, Lima, etc).


----------



## Gerión (12 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Aclaro, como argentino, que para nosotros no existe la idea de una "reunificación" de ningún tipo con España y países de Hispanoamérica (salvo Uruguay, Paraguay y sur de Brasil, o salvo la unificación de Argentina-Brasil-Chile que proponía Jauretche). Y si algo así como una "reunificación hispánica" apareciera, no sería más que un tema muy marginal.
> 
> Lo que sí existe es la idea de una unidad cultural. Nada más. Igual ya esto de sentirse parte de una misma cultura y distanciarse de los anglos y rojos ya es más que bueno.
> 
> No conozco a Gullo, pero si lo que propone es algún tipo de unificación, no es más que castillos en el aire.



No existe... ahora. Y mientras no exista, la América de habla española y portuguesa será desactivada y barrida por las iniciativas geopolíticas de los países del norte.

Porque es pequeña.

No sólo las naciones son pequeñas, sino toda ella. En el mundo del mañana, los 650 millones de habitantes de una Iberoamérica unificada son pocos. China e India se mueven entre 1300 y 1400, la segunda alcanzando los 1600 a mediados de siglo, y los EEUU de América prosiguen su crecimiento sin pausa hasta el rango de los 500. En África varios países despuntan ya con más de 200 millones, haciendo pequeño incluso a Brasil.

No hay ninguna razón de peso -histórica, cultural, religiosa, lingüística- para detener el proceso de unidad en el Cono Sur. Necesitamos a cada hombre y a cada mujer, todos y cada uno de los que hay ahora, y muchos más. Necesitamos mil millones de personas coordinadas para hacer frente a los bloques del mañana. Este es el "umbral de poder" (término de Gullo), en este caso, demográfico.

Unificación o muerte. O estar en coma otro par de siglos más, que lo mismo es.


----------



## Gerión (12 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No tiene sentido refutar la leyenda negra si no es para evidenciar una realidad geopolítica, que es la perpetuación de las condiciones culturales y sociales para una reunificación del tipo que sea, pero real y activa frente al resto de bloques geopolíticos, de los estados otrora constituyentes del imperio hispánico.
> 
> Castillos en el aire es darse palmaditas mientras nos dan por el culo a TODOS, teniendo un potencial humano, estratégico, de recursos bestial.
> 
> ...



Es así.

Lo ideal sería la reunificación completa en un solo Estado de tipo federal. Siendo honestos, las soluciones confederales o comunitarias sólo son negociaciones ante el estado actual de caos y fragmentación, que impiden siquiera plantearse construir cualquier otra cosa.

Cómo llegar a ello es un enorme dilema. Necesitamos una estirpe de "Reunificadores", a la altura histórica de los "Conquistadores" o de los "Libertadores". Y no los tenemos. Nuestros pueblos se hunden en la política de bajos vuelos y en el ir y venir de las tendencias de otros imperios.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (13 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Este podría ser el video del jilo



Hay vídeos chulos por ahí, pero contrarrestar toda la industria estadounidense que hay ya montada no es nada fácil:







Es interesante la imagen que muestran arrancando la bandera española al principio, otra bandera que aparece por ahí ondeando dejando claro que es el lado malo, la actitud y lujoso uniforme del gobernador que por supuesto también es malo malísimo, los soldados crueles pero torpes...también es cierto que en esa película luego ocurría una cosa un poco curiosa y es que el personaje malo de verdad acaba siendo un anglo rubísimo que se apellida Love y tiene una carita como la de Jesucristo.

Una película curiosa si te pones a analizar.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Dic 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Hay vídeos chulos por ahí, pero contrarrestar toda la industria estadounidense que hay ya montada no es nada fácil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teniente, solo se está empezando, sencillamente llevará tiempo e inversiones. 

O alguien se piensa que en un año se revierten maquinarias e ideas ya instaurada desde hace siglos...


----------



## Tumama (13 Dic 2021)

Gerión dijo:


> No existe... ahora. Y mientras no exista, la América de habla española y portuguesa será desactivada y barrida por las iniciativas geopolíticas de los países del norte.
> 
> Porque es pequeña.
> 
> ...



650 millones es un buen número. Sólo superado por China e India. Ocupando algunas de las tierras más generosas del planeta, con una de las menores densidades de población, con un lenguaje y mucha cultura en común.

Además de que en general somos huesos difíciles de roer para el enemigo, como ya vio Napoleón en España, como vieron los ingleses y franceses al intentarlo en Argentina en el sXIX, o los mismos yankis en Cuba en el sXX.

Un bloque con potencial para un desarrollo autárquico. alejado de los conflictos de Asia y Europa, rodeado completamente por océanos de todos lados (salvo España).

Unas buenas Fuerzas Armadas y ya verías cómo nos venderían a su madre por comida o agua los hambrientos amontonados del viejo mundo, China e India.

Los del norte se han ocupado con mucho esmero en enemistarnos: Argentina-Chile, Perú-Chile, Perú-Ecuador, Bolivia-Paraguay, etc, con conflictos totalmente artificiales e irresolubles. Las fuerzas de Argentina y de Chile deberían estar guardando la patagonia del lado del mar, contra el latrocinio de afuera, pero ambas están mirando hacia la cordillera, por si el otro mueve un mojón 500m. Lo mismo se extrapola al resto.

Una especie de "Mercosur" o "Union Europea" pero de nuestros países sería un buen comienzo.
Pero para ello haría falta tener presencia en las universidades, para que se forme una generación de líderes con este objetivo.
Mientras de la universidad salgan marxistas o anglófilos, todo seguirá el curso lambeculil actual.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> 650 millones es un buen número. Sólo superado por China e India. Ocupando algunas de las tierras más generosas del planeta, con una de las menores densidades de población, con un lenguaje y mucha cultura en común.
> 
> Además de que en general somos huesos difíciles de roer para el enemigo, como ya vio Napoleón en España, como vieron los ingleses y franceses al intentarlo en Argentina en el sXIX, o los mismos yankis en Cuba en el sXX.
> 
> ...



Sencillamente se ha de comenzar a hablar de ello, llevarse al debate político, no avergonzarse de llamarle hispanista al proyecto, comenzar a producir entidades cohesionadoras, etc, etc. 

El potencial es enorme, de hecho esa es la razón de mantener la división.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> En esto estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Lo que niego, y además creo que prácticamente ningún habitante americano aceptaría, es la primacía de otro país. En el foro hay mucho español diciendo que nuestros países deberían “volver a ser parte de España”. Son anacrónicos, como mínimo.
> 
> ...



es obvio, la hispanofobia inducida por la leyenda negra hace que se desprecie cualquier vínculo común entre los países hispanoamericanos, que andan peleados la mitad, y con España, lo cual, inherentemente, impide cualquier pensamiento de unificación.

Las veces que lo he comentado con hispanoamericanos, se ríen. 

Pero es el camino obvio, incluso si sacamos a España de la ecuación, dónde cojones en otro lugar del planeta hay millones de km cuadrados con millones de personas con la misma cultura y el mismo idioma.

Es que es de retrasados o, siguiendo a gullo, subordinados.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es obvio, la hispanofobia inducida por la leyenda negra hace que se desprecie cualquier vínculo común entre los países hispanoamericanos, que andan peleados la mitad, y con España, lo cual, inherentemente, impide cualquier pensamiento de unificación.
> 
> Las veces que lo he comentado con hispanoamericanos, se ríen.
> 
> ...



A bote pronto y aún si decidieran vetar a España en esa constelación... parece del género tonto que no se unan. Pero claro, si se va uno al fondo del problema tiene su lógica. La misma razón que les haría vetar a España es la misma que les impediría confederarse entre ellos. La idea ya la intentó Bolívar y también el imperio mexicano... con el resultado de todos conocido. 

El neo bolivarianismo también dice quererlo pero, evidentemente, su indigenismo sólo conseguirá disgregar en aún más pedazos las actuales republiquetas.


----------



## Tumama (14 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A bote pronto y aún si decidieran vetar a España en esa constelación... parece del género tonto que no se unan. Pero claro, si se va uno al fondo del problema tiene su lógica. La misma razón que les haría vetar a España es la misma que les impediría confederarse entre ellos. La idea ya la intentó Bolívar y también el imperio mexicano... con el resultado de todos conocido.
> 
> El neo bolivarianismo también dice quererlo pero, evidentemente, su indigenismo sólo conseguirá disgregar en aún más pedazos las actuales republiquetas.



Hay uniones que salen con total naturalidad, y creo que son las de los territorios de los antiguos virreinatos, que luego fueron divididos en diferentes países. Entre ellos creo que hay una gran cercanía y por eso tendencia a sentirse parte.

Luego entre cada uno de esos grupos, o entre esos grupos y España, la distancia es prácticamente la misma.

Igual, como argentino, es un poco más artificial e inconcebible lo que plantean, porque muchos de nosotros no tenemos nada que ver con la gente que había en la época anterior a la independencia ni con españoles, sino que descendemos de inmigrantes de fines de sXIX, de Italia, Francia, etc. Por eso es que vemos una cercanía, como la de "aliados contra un enemigo común", pero difícilmente algo más que eso.

Igual es que ustedes quieren todo o nada, y prefieren nada antes que una alianza contra quien pretende pisotearnos a ambos.

Luego, si les gusta creer que es por leyendanegrismo o lo que les parezca, cosa de cada uno. Me parece que una especie de "union europea" de países de América+España es el máximo objetivo que podría alcanzarse sin convertirse en un personaje ridículo. Aunque en mi país, cuando comenzamos a pensar en "hermandad latinoamericana" se nos llenó de escoria tercermundista, porque obviamente éramos de los únicos que teníamos algo para ofrecer y el resto sólo entraban a disfrutar los logros ajenos.


----------



## BGA (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Hay uniones que salen con total naturalidad, y creo que son las de los territorios de los antiguos virreinatos, que luego fueron divididos en diferentes países. Entre ellos creo que hay una gran cercanía y por eso tendencia a sentirse parte.
> 
> Luego entre cada uno de esos grupos, o entre esos grupos y España, la distancia es prácticamente la misma.
> 
> ...



Bernaldo le ha contestado que la misma razón que les llevaría a vetar a España, sería la que les impida unirse de nuevo. En otro post comenté que cuál debería ser el "eje" en el que se vertebraría esa unión y no es -a mi juicio- ni la presión de un enemigo común -lo fue España para los "libertadores" y ahí tenemos un sindiós de repúblicas- y si me apuran, como tampoco el idioma ni la cultura.

Entiendo que estas últimas son "efectos" de una causa anterior. No se hablaría español si no hubiera habido un espíritu "fundante", que es el que parece sobrar ahora cuando la criatura amaga que es capaz de caminar sola. Entiendo a los neo-hispanistas cuando apelan al acerbo cultural como "herramienta" más que nada porque sin duda tiene un peso específico fundamental y ya en un "hecho". Eso que nos llevamos por delante. Pero tengo la impresión de que hay un transfondo utilitarista, es decir, que se comprueban las bondades de las herramientas a agua pasada, de manera empírica, y con ello, algunos, ya parecen poseer el ingenio del que hizo realidad esas herramientas...

Usted habla como argentino que no tiene sus orígenes en la Península Ibérica y aún así, viéndose obligado a dar testimonio de esa realidad-justificación, piensa que es posible una unificación que incorporaría a la turba de pobres que han ido a su país a beneficiarse de los méritos ajenos.... 

Me desilusiona usted pero le agradezco su sinceridad pues pone a las claras "puntos de vista" que bajo el fervor hispanista no suelen contemplarse. No me sorprende porque en el fondo supongo que las mismas reservas que tiene usted contra los pobres que llegan del norte, las tiene Chile con ustedes y a la postre, de todos contra todos.

En sus reservas se comprueba lo que he dicho antes de la lengua y la cultura: cuando se han asimilado por necesidad o por obligación, sin que en paralelo se haya dado una asimilación completa, en su caso de la argentinidad que ya existía antes de que sus ancestros tocaran tierras americanas, quedan cabos sueltos cuya importancia es inversamente proporcional a las urgencias. 

Su postura se concreta de nuevo en la necesidad de hacer un frente común contra el enemigo exterior pero... ¿y si ese peligro de vence o desaparece, qué le queda en sus afectos por la unificación? ¿Será la identificación de un enemigo común el eje vertebrador que consiga hacer pequeñas las diferencias por algún tiempo? ¿No le parece ese escenario el de los ejércitos creados al efecto que luego se disuelven y vuelven a quedar expuestos a futuras agresiones y a la pérdida de tiempo que supone reconstruirlos bajo presión? 

¿Es la defensa un eje vertebrador capaz de articular proyectos a largo plazo en periodos de paz? ¿Tiene sentido para usted reconstruir la Hispanidad transcendiendo a la propia necesidad de defenderse? 

¿No fueron sus ancestros -da la impresión de que presume de que no sean españoles- los "pobres" que un día fueron a Argentina a labrarse un futuro más prometedor?

En fin. Bienvenidas sean las malas noticias porque serán la piedra filosofal sobre la que tal vez se puede pensar en un futuro con espíritus más fuertes y cabezas mejor orientadas.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Bernaldo le ha contestado que la misma razón que les llevaría a vetar a España, sería la que les impida unirse de nuevo. En otro post comenté que cuál debería ser el "eje" en el que se vertebraría esa unión y no es -a mi juicio- ni la presión de un enemigo común -lo fue España para los "libertadores" y ahí tenemos un sindiós de repúblicas- y si me apuran, como tampoco el idioma ni la cultura.
> 
> Entiendo que estas últimas son "efectos" de una causa anterior. No se hablaría español si no hubiera habido un espíritu "fundante", que es el que parece sobrar ahora cuando la criatura amaga que es capaz de caminar sola. Entiendo a los neo-hispanistas cuando apelan al acerbo cultural como "herramienta" más que nada porque sin duda tiene un peso específico fundamental y ya en un "hecho". Eso que nos llevamos por delante. Pero tengo la impresión de que hay un transfondo utilitarista, es decir, que se comprueban las bondades de las herramientas a agua pasada, de manera empírica, y con ello, algunos, ya parecen poseer el ingenio del que hizo realidad esas herramientas...
> 
> ...



Razón tienes, BGA. En su argumentación sigue implícita la idea errónea de que esto del hispanismo tiene solo que ver con tener ancestros españoles. 

El mismo Marcelo Gullo explica siempre que sus ancestros no son Españoles, lo cual no es impedimento alguno. Acaso tiene algún impedimento ser de origen italiano, escocés o polaco para ser y sentirse argentino? 

Es curioso encontrar recurrente ente este tipo de argumentos. No hablamos de etnias, cuántas veces hay que repetirlo...


----------



## BGA (14 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Razón tienes, BGA. En su argumentación sigue implícita la idea errónea de que esto del hispanismo tiene solo que ver con tener ancestros españoles.
> 
> El mismo Marcelo Gullo explica siempre que sus ancestros no son Españoles, lo cual no es impedimento alguno. Acaso tiene algún impedimento ser de origen italiano, escocés o polaco para ser y sentirse argentino?
> 
> Es curioso encontrar recurrente ente este tipo de argumentos. No hablamos de etnias, cuántas veces hay que repetirlo...



Tumama pone en relieve que no tiene orígenes españoles pero pretende que la Hispanidad es posible sin españoles ni España. Si no estoy errado, los enfrentamientos más sangrientos se suelen dar entre los que se consideran "iguales" pero distintos. "Soy argentino, pero no de origen hispano". Soy boliviano pero indígena y por mis venas no corre ninguna sangre "conquistadora". Todos hablan el mismo idioma y todos comparten, a su modo, un corazón parecido, pasional, realista en las alegría y las tristezas, pero de hierro si si les tocan la fibra. El peor enemigo no es el extraño al que puedas fantasiosamente atribuir poderes sobre naturales, es por el contrario, el que sea tan igual que tu que le ves venir antes de que mueva un dedo. Ese orgullo está detrás de todas las guerras civiles en los territorio hispanos y es nuestro peor enemigo. 

Reconstruir la Hispanidad es ir a por todo o mejor venderte al mejor postor, que sin duda los habrá si el movimiento se hace adulto... Debe haber una catarsis de gran calado que lo rompa todo, incluso "el pensamiento", para que esa presunta alianza presuntamente nacida en el vientre de los poetas patriotas, dé frutos realistas. Lo sabe el enemigo porque el enemigo no pierde el tiempo en consensuar cuál es su columna vertebral, sino en buscar la manera de quebrar la de sus lacayos pero sobre todo la de sus enemigos. Cualquier bonanza económica que de esperanzas a las poblaciones de cualquiera de esas repúblicas o de España, enfriará la "necesidad" de unificación porque en ella se sustancian todas las frustraciones con independencia de su causa.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2021)

no quiero ser brusco rompiendo el tema que tratamos ahora pero creo que esto es digno de mención

ahora mismo, en vivo, una conversación directa entre Capitán Perú y Santiago Armesilla, esto no es moco de pavo:

Urgente. Ahora mismo diálogo en vivo de Capitán Perú y Santiago Armesilla | Burbuja.info


----------



## Libistros (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> sino que descendemos de inmigrantes de fines de sXIX, de Italia, Francia, etc.



Por eso no te preocupes. Si algún día se pudiera llevar a cabo una reunificación, Italia y el sur de Francia iban a ser las primeras en ser reunificadas a España. Con lo cual, sí, hoy por hoy y si Dios no lo desea es ciencia ficción plantearse una hispanidad unida. 

Mientras, puedes seguir viendo en primera persona la decadencia de tu país al que el siguiente paso para evitar futuribles unidos es quitarle el idioma para ser sustituido por guaraní o alguna de esas basuras justo antes de ser despedazado y quedarse con las tierras del sur, que son las que importan si las cosas se ponen (aún más) feas en el hemisferio norte.

Ahora a la luz de los nuevos acontecimientos te piensas detenidamente cómo estás mejor: si formando parte de España de nuevo, si encabezando la Hispanidad uniéndola a un futuro imperio argentino en el que partes de cero y tienes que legitimar tu imagen y poder (ambos por el suelo) o viendo como los pueblos originarios (que llegaron de Asia -el chiste esta aquí-) te van arrebatando lo poco que te queda de identidad y dignidad porque es que tengo "daddy issues" con Españita.

Y no tienes más opciones porque a la Hispanidad o la encabeza España o Argentina o Méjico (con jota y la "x" es una jota griega todo sabe mejor) El resto no tienen tamaño ni carisma ni un mínimo de entidad. Miento, los brasileños, que paradójicamente adoran España, también pueden (también hay un chiste ahí, seguro que se te ocurre mientras purgas tu casa de espíritus del mal)


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2021)

lo que afirmas es absurdo, y ese error parte de la idea de no comprender que la Hispanidad es un ente no entendible con la lógica de compartimento

no tiene sentido hablar de, por ejemplo, un México... sujeto que va a liderar la Hispanidad

os falta el encuadre del problema, sin el encuadre adecuado... objetivo fallido, desenfocado



Libistros dijo:


> Por eso no te preocupes. Si algún día se pudiera llevar a cabo una reunificación, Italia y el sur de Francia iban a ser las primeras en ser reunificadas a España. Con lo cual, sí, hoy por hoy y si Dios no lo desea es ciencia ficción plantearse una hispanidad unida.
> 
> Mientras, puedes seguir viendo en primera persona la decadencia de tu país al que el siguiente paso para evitar futuribles unidos es quitarle el idioma para ser sustituido por guaraní o alguna de esas basuras justo antes de ser despedazado y quedarse con las tierras del sur, que son las que importan si las cosas se ponen (aún más) feas en el hemisferio norte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (14 Dic 2021)

Yo lo que planteo es que hay soluciones más realistas en un plazo razonable y otras que son una utopía.

España no está en condiciones de encabezar nada. Argentina tampoco, y México, o Méjico, como quieras, tampoco. Ni Perú, ni Chile, ni Colombia. Quizá Brasil un poco sí, pero a nadie le interesa.

Esto es porque es más que evidente que un argentino prefiere dejar de existir como tal a existir subordinado a México o España.
Un mexicano calculo que piensa igual, de preferir dejar de existir a ser subordinado a Argentina o España.
Un español, lo mismo, no quisiera ser subordinado a Argentina o México.

Mientras exista gente en España que crea que debe haber una subordinación, siendo ellos quienes la lideren, esto no va a ninguna parte. No son más que pajas mentales de comedoritos. Lo siento, pero les escupiría la cara a esos.

Lo que plantean más arriba, de una especie de confederación es mucho más factible.
O algo como la Union Europea, o el Mercosur, creado de alguna forma que beneficie a todos y no diluya ninguna identidad.

Y si hubiera que planearlo en etapas, ahí es cuando surge lo que menciono arriba. Los países que eran parte del mismo virreinato sienten más cercanía entre ellos, y es entre ellos donde es fácil formar alianzas-grupos-federaciones-lo que sea con muy poco esfuerzo.
Luego tendría que venir otro segundo nivel de integración donde dichas federaciones se van uniendo en algo más grande hasta abarcar todo lo que antes era el mundo hispano.

Es que no deja de sorprender nunca que en pleno sXX venga un español a creerse señor en América. Sé que no todos, pero algunos no pueden disimularlo.

-- Edito --
Es como pretender un Brasil subordinado a Portugal, o un EEUU subordinado a Inglaterra.
Anacronismos.
O union entre iguales o mejor nada y que nos pise el enemigo.


----------



## BGA (14 Dic 2021)

Armesilla mal. Pretende destruir el ejemplo del programador de videojuegos diciendo que él es también humano y por lo tanto se morirá o se aburrirá dejando morir a sus personajes "autoconscientes" o creando otros nuevos, pero no es capaz a su vez de desmontar el argumento que defiende Capitán Perú, a saber, que el hombre -el personaje del videojuego- no sabría que es un "avatar" si no supiera que ha sido creado, y que ese conocimiento le viene del Logos, de fuera de sí mismo. Es sorprendente que un avatar sea consciente de que es un avatar -ergo deja de serlo- en el momento en que es consciente de que por sus propios medios no sería capaz de superar el conocimiento que posee de su propia existencia a través de las experiencias ligadas a su persona o a toda la humanidad.

En un hilo de estos días alguien escribió una frase de Chesterton que venía a decir que "Creer" implica creer solo en Dios. Es magnífica por lo profundo que llega hablar en términos de confianza. La confianza entre nosotros es perentoria y dura lo que tarda en llegar la primera traición. ¿Bajo qué paradigma es posible construir discursos de confianza cuando sistemáticamente acaba pareciendo la más tonta del pueblo? Pues solo cuando uno confía en Dios y por su propia actitud no busca el modo de esconderse sino de verse son Él cara a cara con el debido respeto. 

El MF me va sonando cada vez más a un sistema de "contención" que trata de canalizar ideas transcendentes por los puentes materialistas. Es como una tutoría que no hace malo al pensamiento transcendente sino que trata de superarlo explicándolo como emergencia material aún no explicada racionalmente. ¿Cómo sé que lo que sé no es todo lo que podría saber y cómo sé que todo lo que podría saber bajo la hégira del MF no alcanzaría para sentirme pleno? ¿Qué propuestas a futuro y bajo algún modo de confianza podré esperar de un razonamiento que se consuela y sustenta pensando que lo tiene todo al alcance de la mano aunque tenga que esperar un tiempo indeterminado? ¿Es la plenitud una sensación aplazable o es posible disfrutarla en esta vida tan solo con abrir un poquito el corazón? 

Por mi parte ningún problema en tratar de buscar la cuadratura del círculo mientras no se metan con los que no esperamos nada interesante de semejante descubrimiento.


----------



## Libistros (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Mientras exista gente en España que crea que debe haber una subordinación, siendo ellos quienes la lideren, esto no va a ninguna parte. No son más que pajas mentales de comedoritos. Lo siento, pero les escupiría la cara a esos.



Por eso digo que es inviable si Dios no quiere pero el resto tiene una lógica. En España y los otros dos aún queda una buena cantidad de gente blanca, si piensas que un amerindio (excepto cuatro gatos mal contados) tiene capacidad de liderar nada no sé en que mundo vives. ¡Qué va a ser lo próximo!, ¿pensar que Wakanda es real?


----------



## Tumama (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Yo lo que planteo es que hay soluciones más realistas en un plazo razonable y otras que son una utopía.
> 
> España no está en condiciones de encabezar nada. Argentina tampoco, y México, o Méjico, como quieras, tampoco. Ni Perú, ni Chile, ni Colombia. Quizá Brasil un poco sí, pero a nadie le interesa.
> 
> ...



@Supremacía , eres mexicano, ¿podrías decirnos si me equivoco, o cuál es tu opinión?

Bernaldo, BDS, sé que hay más usuarios de Iberoamérica en el foro, podrían mencionarlos también para ver si lo que digo es sólo un error mío o si es una opinión más generalizada en esta parte del mundo. Porque acepto que podría ser que yo esté equivocado y nada más, o que no la gente de todos los países piense igual que en el mío, o que ni en el mío sea la opinión mayoritaria. Es sólo mi apreciación y sería mejor contrastarlo.


----------



## Tumama (14 Dic 2021)

Libistros dijo:


> Por eso digo que es inviable si Dios no quiere pero el resto tiene una lógica. En España y los otros dos aún queda una buena cantidad de gente blanca, si piensas que un amerindio (excepto cuatro gatos mal contados) tiene capacidad de liderar nada no sé en que mundo vives. ¡Qué va a ser lo próximo!, ¿pensar que Wakanda es real?



La ignorancia y el prejuicio te impiden ver que la comunidad "blanca" en Brasil es mayor aún que la de España. Si es que a eso te refieres.
Un saludo.


----------



## Libistros (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Es que no deja de sorprender nunca que en pleno sXX venga un español a creerse señor en América. Sé que no todos, pero algunos no pueden disimularlo.



Pues de esto tenéis la culpa vosotros. ¿Habéis hecho méritos para que se os considere como mínimamente capaces?

Es como España con respecto a Alemania, hace 40 años pudo pasarle por encima sin despeinarse pero decidió tomar todas las decisiones más ridículas para que pasara lo contrario. No es raro que un alemán de hace unos años (hoy ya no tanto) se sintiera medianamente superior a un español. Nosostros fuimos los equivocados y pagamos la consecuencia de nuestra estupidez.

Pues en vuestros países habéis hecho otro tanto y encima habiendo llegado la ingeniería social mucho más tarde.

¿Por qué tenía Chile mejor prensa que el resto de Hispanoamérica hasta hace dos días?, pues porque estaba haciendo bien las cosas.

En el caso de Argentina lo tenéis fácil, deshaceros del recuerdo de Perón y la otra como si hubieran sido algún tipo de dios, ya veréis como el populismo se diluye rápidamente.


----------



## Libistros (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Bernaldo, BDS, sé que hay más usuarios de Iberoamérica en el foro, podrían mencionarlos también para ver si lo que digo es sólo un error mío o si es una opinión más generalizada en esta parte del mundo



No, si no es error tuyo. Lo entiendo perfectamente. Valoráis vuestros pueblos y las identidades creadas alrededor de ellos. Yo también lo hago con España pero aún más que España valoro el Imperio romano. ¿Percibes el paso que falta en Iberoamérica?

También lo comprendo, llevan eones lavándoos el cerebro con la leyenda negra, tanto que aunque no creas en ella, de alguna manera, acaba calando.


----------



## Libistros (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> La ignorancia y el prejuicio te impiden ver que la comunidad "blanca" en Brasil es mayor aún que la de España. Si es que a eso te refieres.
> Un saludo.



¿Y no he mencionado yo a Brasil?

Sé de sobra lo que hay en Hispaoamérica, he estado muchas veces. También sé de sobra lo que falta y falla por aquí, no nos creo, ni mucho menos, la última Coca -Cola del desierto.


----------



## Tumama (14 Dic 2021)

Libistros dijo:


> Pues de esto tenéis la culpa vosotros. ¿Habéis hecho méritos para que se os considere como mínimamente capaces?
> 
> Es como España con respecto a Alemania, hace 40 años pudo pasarle por encima sin despeinarse pero decidió tomar todas las decisiones más ridículas para que pasara lo contrario. No es raro que un alemán de hace unos años (hoy ya no tanto) se sintiera medianamente superior a un español. Nosostros fuimos los equivocados y pagamos la consecuencia de nuestra estupidez.
> 
> ...



En la época del primer gobierno de Perón, allá por la década del 40-50, la Argentina ejercía acciones diplomáticas en todos los países "del hemisferio" (nuestros vecinos de América) para encabezar un bloque opuesto a EEUU principalmente (aunque también al bloque soviético).

Los EEUU se encargaron de llevar a cabo actividades de propaganda para neutralizar todo esto, no podía permitirlo. Y al final lo logró.

Así que algo se hizo en algún momento. Y no es lo mismo Perón que peronismo. Un forero español que conoce al respecto te puede iluminar, y así no tendrás prejuicio suponiendo que es peronista por ser argentino: @Manolo De Escobar .

Poco a poco se convirtió esto en un país fracasado. Pero es que en España tampoco tiene mérito para considerarse capaz de liderar a otros países, siendo que se está desintegrando efectivamente por dentro.

Hemos sido pisoteados, si. Todos, si. Hay que hacer algo, si: unirse. Hay un líder con legitimidad, no.


----------



## Libistros (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Hemos sido pisoteados, si. Todos, si. Hay que hacer algo, si: unirse. Hay un líder con legitimidad, no.



Y eso lo llevo diciendo desde el primer mensaje, si Dios no quiere es irrealizable hoy día. Pero de ser posible sólo algunos podrían llevarlo a término por evidentes razones genéticas que no me invento yo. No son cosas excluyentes la una con la otra. Eso o Dios eleva mágicamente el CI de los habitantes nativos (llegados de Asia, otra vez el chiste)de Hispanoamérica.

A mí no me importaría que Argentina liderara la Hispanidad si hiciera las cosas bien y fuese un ejemplo. Yo no tengo complejo de sometido, vosotros sí, porque os habéis creído que estabais subordinados a la Península. ¡No!, erais iguales pero el centro de mando estaba en España por obvias razones, el país se llama España y la conquista fue de España a América, no al revés. Roma era el Imperio y donde se decidía todo pero, a su vez, hasta un pueblecito del norte Galia era también Imperio.

No me parece que sea ni tan difícil de entender ni algo tan políticamente incorrecto (tema en el que, por otra parte, no deberíamos caer porque eso viene de fuera y no es positivo como para copiarlo)


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Armesilla mal. Pretende destruir el ejemplo del programador de videojuegos diciendo que él es también humano y por lo tanto se morirá o se aburrirá dejando morir a sus personajes "autoconscientes" o creando otros nuevos, pero no es capaz a su vez de desmontar el argumento que defiende Capitán Perú, a saber, que el hombre -el personaje del videojuego- no sabría que es un "avatar" si no supiera que ha sido creado, y que ese conocimiento le viene del Logos, de fuera de sí mismo. Es sorprendente que un avatar sea consciente de que es un avatar -ergo deja de serlo- en el momento en que es consciente de que por sus propios medios no sería capaz de superar el conocimiento que posee de su propia existencia a través de las experiencias ligadas a su persona o a toda la humanidad.
> 
> En un hilo de estos días alguien escribió una frase de Chesterton que venía a decir que "Creer" implica creer solo en Dios. Es magnífica por lo profundo que llega hablar en términos de confianza. La confianza entre nosotros es perentoria y dura lo que tarda en llegar la primera traición. ¿Bajo qué paradigma es posible construir discursos de confianza cuando sistemáticamente acaba pareciendo la más tonta del pueblo? Pues solo cuando uno confía en Dios y por su propia actitud no busca el modo de esconderse sino de verse son Él cara a cara con el debido respeto.
> 
> ...



hace unos minutos se ha arrancado el Armesilla con un estruendoso "Europa es una puta mierda de idea y como tal hay que destruirla (esa idea)"

a ver, sin negar la erudicción de este hombre, levanta su idificio sobre un pilar muy, muy endeble, pretende la barbaridad de presentarnos la Fe en Dios como algo irrelevante para el asunto este hispanista


----------



## Tumama (14 Dic 2021)

Libistros dijo:


> Y eso lo llevo diciendo desde el primer mensaje, si Dios no quiere es irrealizable hoy día. Pero de ser posible sólo algunos podrían llevarlo a término por evidentes razones genéticas que no me invento yo. No son cosas excluyentes la una con la otra. Eso o Dios eleva mágicamente el CI de los habitantes nativos (llegados de Asia, otra vez el chiste)de Hispanoamérica.
> 
> A mí no me importaría que Argentina liderara la Hispanidad si hiciera las cosas bien y fuese un ejemplo. Yo no tengo complejo de sometido, vosotros sí, porque os habéis creído que estabais subordinados a la Península. ¡No!, erais iguales pero el centro de mando estaba en España por obvias razones, el país se llama España y la conquista fue de España a América, no al revés. Roma era el Imperio y donde se decidía todo pero, a su vez, hasta un pueblecito del norte Galia era también Imperio.
> 
> No me parece que sea ni tan difícil de entender ni algo tan políticamente incorrecto (tema en el que, por otra parte, no deberíamos caer porque eso viene de fuera y no es positivo como para copiarlo)



Ahora entiendo mejor tu punto de vista.

Puede que estés en lo cierto.

Tengo que hacer un esfuerzo mental para creer que éramos lo mismo, y quizá eso sea la programación a la que hemos sido sometidos.

Pero es que al final tiene sentido, porque hay universidades de la época colonial en América. Por ejemplo, en Córdoba, en Argentina, está la más antigua del continente. Y hay mucha infraestructura creada de aquella época. Hasta el nombre que le doy podría estar mal para manipular "época colonial" es como le llamamos.

Si alguna vez se lograse que lleguemos a verlo así como lo describes, entonces sería diferente la historia.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Ahora entiendo mejor tu punto de vista.
> 
> Puede que estés en lo cierto.
> 
> ...



La Espanna actual, como estado-nación, es uno de los fragmentos resultantes de la descomposición de la Monarquía Católica, que se ha quedado con el nombre porque se corresponde con la geografía original, en buena parte (sin Portugal, etc.)


----------



## Libistros (14 Dic 2021)

Es que el mundo anglo ha invertido muuuuuuuuuuuucho dinero para hacer que la relación que los europeos tenemos con el Imperio romano y con Grecia no sea replicable en el mundo hispano con España. Le va la vida y la supervivencia en ello. China es un inconveniente temporal, ni tiene alfoz y encima es ampliamente odiada por toda su área de influencia. Todos los países hispanos, TODOS, caen medianamente bien, a pesar de que se nos considere un desastre económico. Ver a los Erasmus hablando de España y de otros posibles destinos europeos es muy revelador. Al final del día uno necesita el dinero para vivir (mundo de los negocios anglo) pero no es en el dinero en el que pone sus sentimientos (mundo de los buenos ratos que representa España)

Si hubiera algo tal cual Erasmus entre americanos verías a los estadounidenses y canadienses con las bragas hasta el suelo por poder ir a vivir una temporada a vuestros países y salir del horror de normas encorsetado que es su mundo.


----------



## Survivor101 (15 Dic 2021)

Hilo ridículo. Flaco favor hacéis al verdadero hispanismo (el cultural) los que pretendéis reconstruir un imperio que cayó hace más de 200 años en pleno 2021.

Bolivia tiene de española lo que Pakistán de británico.


----------



## Survivor101 (15 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Hay uniones que salen con total naturalidad, y creo que son las de los territorios de los antiguos virreinatos, que luego fueron divididos en diferentes países. Entre ellos creo que hay una gran cercanía y por eso tendencia a sentirse parte.
> 
> Luego entre cada uno de esos grupos, o entre esos grupos y España, la distancia es prácticamente la misma.
> 
> ...



Coincido bastante pero yo paso de uniones de ningún tipo más allá de las culturales. Además, es que cualquier otra cosa está condenada a caer, y más con Hugo Chavez, maduros, amlos... Sinceramente, ni Argentina tiene ya demasiadas posibilidades de salir de la miseria. Y a medida que se llene de indios y morralla, menos. En España sólo se beneficiarían de una unión hispánica cuatro empresarios (y a muchos otros los crujiría vivos intentar competir con los bajos precios de Sudamérica).


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2021)

ya estamos con los infantilismos e inventando películas, munnecos de paja

1. que si yo solo quiero algo cultural... como si lo cultural se diese por generación espontánea y no fuese resultado de historia+acción conjunta
2. te inventas que queremos reconstruir imperio, otro munneco de paja clásico
3. aparte de la simpleza de generar otro munneco de paja, a hacer analogías estúpidas con el mundo anglo

PD: el hilo de ridículo no tiene nada, ridículo es tu mensaje... que el hilo tiene chicha lo demuestran muchos de sus enlaces y la explosión que ya hay en la red con el asunto hispanista, que irá poco a poco tomando fuerza hasta cristalizar en las primeras propuestas políticas



Survivor101 dijo:


> Hilo ridículo. Flaco favor hacéis al verdadero hispanismo (el cultural) los que pretendéis reconstruir un imperio que cayó hace más de 200 años en pleno 2021.
> 
> Bolivia tiene de española lo que Pakistán de británico.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2021)

de este lado del charco vienen tomándose también conciencia desde hace unos annos, ya tenemos redes de municipios indianos





__





(Hispanismo) Se amplía la red de municipios indianos tras la solicitud del ayuntamiento encartado de Valmaseda.


En el título lo he puesto sin las faltas de ortografía con que escribe la prensa vizcaína https://www.deia.eus/bizkaia/ezkerraldea-enkarterri/2021/12/14/balmaseda-pide-ingresar-red-municipios/1174914.html Gordejuela y Carranza también quieren entrar Esto se va poniendo cada vez más bonito...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Yo lo que planteo es que hay soluciones más realistas en un plazo razonable y otras que son una utopía.
> 
> España no está en condiciones de encabezar nada. Argentina tampoco, y México, o Méjico, como quieras, tampoco. Ni Perú, ni Chile, ni Colombia. Quizá Brasil un poco sí, pero a nadie le interesa.
> 
> ...



en la época imperial nadie estaba subordinado a nadie, sobre todo con los Hasburgo, solamente que el eje vertebral cultural lo consituía, obviamente, lo español, porque ninguna cultura indígena estaba en condiciones de dar ejemplo de nada, sólo aportar elementos tangenciales, muy valiosos (alimentos sobre todo, y elementos de organización local), pero tangenciales al fin y al cabo.

Por eso en la península estaba el centro organizador, pero todos eran igualmente súbditos, igualmente españoles.

Hoy en día el proceso hispanizador ya está suficientemente avanzado como para que existan varios ejes generadores de cultura, exactamente como en la commonwealth.

Los detalles de la organización política, si una sola capital, si varias, etc, no significarían en ningún caso una subordinación de una región a otra, que es algo que define la superioridad cultural que existió de España sobre las demás regiones hispanas, pero ya no.

El hecho de que la capital estuviera en Madrid, o en ciudad de México, o en Buenos Aires, o en Lima, o en ciudad de Panamá, o en varias de esas, no tiene significado de subordinación alguna más allá del título.

O acaso por se Washington la capital de EEUU, Nueva York , San Francisco o los Ángeles están subordinadas, empobrecidas y abusadas.

Si después de dos siglos de destrucción los hispanoamericanos más allá del cliché se pirran por todo lo que viene de España (la casa de papel, por ejemplo), series y mierdas varias, no me imagino a los hindús, a los sudafricanos negros, a los jamaicanos, a los filipinos, a los nativos de las reservas con sus casinos de Canadá y EEUU, a los aborígenes australianos sintiendo esa alegría de recibir mierdas culturales varias de los anglos, más bien están en sus burbujas de depresión, pobreza y marginación (legal hasta hace unas pocas décadas).

Algo se hizo muy bien y ejemplos históricos hay a patadas.

Si se valora la revolución industrial como algo positivo para la humanidad, no lo fue menos la conquista española y los avances en derecho y ética que de ella se derivaron.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Dic 2021)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Hilo ridículo. Flaco favor hacéis al verdadero hispanismo (el cultural) los que pretendéis reconstruir un imperio que cayó hace más de 200 años en pleno 2021.
> 
> Bolivia tiene de española lo que Pakistán de británico.



la virgen los leyenda negristas con comparaciones ridículas, ¿acaso los pakistaníes hablan ingles como primera lengua o son siquiera anglicanos?

lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la virgen los leyenda negristas con comparaciones ridículas, ¿acaso los pakistaníes hablan ingles como primera lengua o son siquiera anglicanos?
> 
> lo que hay que leer.



Los leyendanegrista suelen ser narfabeto, no le esie cuenta, payo


----------



## Tumama (15 Dic 2021)

Entiendo lo que comentas.

Sin embargo, aquí te equivocas feo:



Sunwukung dijo:


> Si después de dos siglos de destrucción los hispanoamericanos más allá del cliché se pirran por todo lo que viene de España (la casa de papel, por ejemplo), series y mierdas varias



Esto es porque también estás programado creyendo que eres habitante de una cabeza de imperio. El mismo argumento que usan arriba contra mí, diciendo que estoy programado para rechazar este tipo de visión.

Aquí nadie desespera por contenido específicamente español. El juego del calamar no es español y también lo sigue mucha gente. Lo mismo cualquier serie que Netflix elija como la nueva moda será inmediatamente popular.

No crean que, por estar mejor económicamente, son ejemplo de nada para nadie.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung vive en México, amigo, y no lo dice con soberbia



Tumama dijo:


> Entiendo lo que comentas.
> 
> Sin embargo, aquí te equivocas feo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Libistros (15 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> No crean que, por estar mejor económicamente, son ejemplo de nada para nadie.



Esto es una gran verdad. España ahora mismo no está como para dar ejemplo de nada, desgraciadamente para todo el mundo.

Supongo que la "cultura" (más bien basura) de uno y otro lado del Atlántico calan con más facilidad entre nosotros por el idioma compartido. Al menos es la explicación que me doy a mi mismo para autojustificar que un engendro como el reggaetón se haya expandido como la pólvora.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en la época imperial nadie estaba subordinado a nadie, sobre todo con los Hasburgo, solamente que el eje vertebral cultural lo consituía, obviamente, lo español, porque ninguna cultura indígena estaba en condiciones de dar ejemplo de nada, sólo aportar elementos tangenciales, muy valiosos (alimentos sobre todo, y elementos de organización local), pero tangenciales al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Por eso en la península estaba el centro organizador, pero todos eran igualmente súbditos, igualmente españoles.
> 
> ...



El sistema polisinodal de los austrias, bueno, en realidad de Isabel y Fernando mostró ya históricamente su valía, puede servir de inspiración


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Sunwukung vive en México, amigo, y no lo dice con soberbia



exactamente, lo digo por el cariño con el que me dicen que les encanta la casa de papel u otra serie, o un electricista que me dijo que era aficionado al rock en español y me empezó a citar grupos españoles que ni conocía, aparte de grupos de argentina, chile, de todas partes del imperio 

O cuando me dicen que tienen abuelos o bisabuelos españoles.

Lo dicen con orgullo, con afán de compartir algo en común.

Lo del oro a pie de calle queda como un cliché, una broma entre colegas, a pesar de 200 años de propaganda.

Algo se hizo bien y algo esencial todavía perdura.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> exactamente, lo digo por el cariño con el que me dicen que les encanta la casa de papel u otra serie, o un electricista que me dijo que era aficionado al rock en español y me empezó a citar grupos españoles que ni conocía, aparte de grupos de argentina, chile, de todas partes del imperio
> 
> O cuando me dicen que tienen abuelos o bisabuelos españoles.
> 
> ...



Lo del nos robaron el oro es como una muletilla, un español con dos dedos de frente sabe capotear con naturalidad ese "formalismo" tan recurrente


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Dic 2021)

Moreno y Acosta contra la hispanofobia en Russia Today


----------



## Survivor101 (17 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la virgen los leyenda negristas con comparaciones ridículas, ¿acaso los pakistaníes hablan ingles como primera lengua o son siquiera anglicanos?
> 
> lo que hay que leer.



Tú has visto a Evo Morales hablando español???

Y sí, los induestanos son nativos de inglés, y lo son por las mismas razones que los bolivianos lo son de español.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Dic 2021)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Tú has visto a Evo Morales hablando español???
> 
> Y sí, los induestanos son nativos de inglés, y lo son por las mismas razones que los bolivianos lo son de español.



la mayoría de los hindúes NO HABLAN inglés, es algo reservado, con su acentazo, para las clases formadas, no seas inocente.

Claro que hay gente que no tiene el español como primera lengua, pero sí como segunda y es la lengua vehicular en el país.

Ni punto de comparación.


----------



## Survivor101 (17 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la mayoría de los hindúes NO HABLAN ESPAÑOL, es algo reservado, con su acentazo, para las clases formadas, no seas inocente.
> 
> Claro que hay gente que no tiene el español como primera lengua, pero sí como segunda y es la lengua vehicular en el país.
> 
> Ni punto de comparación.



Imagino que querías decir "NO HABLAN INGLÉS". Y no, no es cierto. El inglés es lengua vehicular desde el colegio, con el acentazo y todo lo que tu quieras (lo de que los sudamericanos no tengan zetas también podríamos comentarlo...). No sé si el grado de penetración del inglés en Pakistán es tan grande como el del español en la generalidad de Bolivia, pero desde luego sí como en la Bolivia más indígena que, supongo, querrás que sea destruida.

Queréis construir una nación-estado en base a la segunda lengua más hablada del planeta, y eso nunca va a pasar. Es más fácil hasta que EEUU invada México y haga con el español allí lo que hizo en Filipinas.


----------



## Survivor101 (17 Dic 2021)

La mayoría no saben ni donde estamos en el mapa. Me enternece cómo algunos os pensáis que el mundo real es como Burbuja u otros foros doriteros en los que se mea en dirección a Inglaterra.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Dic 2021)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Imagino que querías decir "NO HABLAN INGLÉS". Y no, no es cierto. El inglés es lengua vehicular desde el colegio, con el acentazo y todo lo que tu quieras (lo de que los sudamericanos no tengan zetas también podríamos comentarlo...). No sé si el grado de penetración del inglés en Pakistán es tan grande como el del español en la generalidad de Bolivia, pero desde luego sí como en la Bolivia más indígena que, supongo, querrás que sea destruida.
> 
> Queréis construir una nación-estado en base a la segunda lengua más hablada del planeta, y eso nunca va a pasar. Es más fácil hasta que EEUU invada México y haga con el español allí lo que hizo en Filipinas.



esta dice que un 30% hablan inglés.



a saber cuántos de esos realmente lo utilizan en el día a día, aparte de su escuela privada.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Dic 2021)

Survivor101 dijo:


> La mayoría no saben ni donde estamos en el mapa. Me enternece cómo algunos os pensáis que el mundo real es como Burbuja u otros foros doriteros en los que se mea en dirección a Inglaterra.



en fin, algunos no se cansan de chupar. Pero luego todos estudian en colegios bilingües, hasta los intocables.


----------



## BGA (17 Dic 2021)

Hay multitud de vídeos de hispanoamericanos contando sus primeras impresiones de sus viajes a España. Luego, con el tiempo, van dejando testimonio de su experiencia en nuestro país. No son solo hispanos sino también de otros países como Rusia, USA, Francia o Alemania, aunque son por mayoría los hispanos los que lo hacen pensando en sus seguidores españoles y americanos. 

He visto muchos de estos vídeos intentando comprender el transfondo que les mueve a contar sus experiencias y deduzco que le interesan fundamentalmente dos tipos de perfiles: el español encantado de que hable bien de su país y por supuesto el americano que todavía duda si dar el salto.

Si en el hilo se está hablando de la reacción intelectual en favor del Hispanismo al otro lado del Charco, no me parece menor la importancia de la buena propaganda que se está haciendo de España para el consumo de esos dos perfiles. 

El español ya está acostumbrado a que lo "suyo" siempre es una mierda comparado con la realidad de otros países de nuestro entorno. Viendo estos vídeos uno se ve como aquel sabio que tiraba con desdén las migas de pan que voraces recogían tras él otros sabios más pobres. El español parece estar condicionado a los mejores ejemplos y no se da tregua ninguna, por más que generalmente inútil a la hora de mejorar, si se compara con otros países menos afortunados. Si no quedarse dormido en los laureles es aconsejable, no poder conciliar nunca el sueño por el ansia viva inducida por cierta intelectualidad tanto de derechas como de izquierdas, es muy desaconsejable. Mimar lo que se tiene no debería querer decir que uno se duerma. No mimarlo esperando logros imposibles, es el sueño de la caterva de políticos que han convertido las promesas en aquellas famosas estampitas de los timadores. No es justo desdeñar lo que se tiene porque otros lo tengan mejor y sobre todo, es totalmente suicida aspirar a tener lo mejor endeudando a todo un país que al mismo tiempo está renunciando a los sacrificios inherentes de ser el mejor en algo...

Aparte de ciertas cosas que se dicen entre sí los hispanos en estos vídeos y que son muy discutibles dado cierto contexto europeo, lo cierto también es que ellos nos ven de un modo que les sorprende. No son pocos los que dicen con mucho dolor lo engañados que estaban al respecto de nuestro carácter y organización, que ellos suponen cercano a su desorden porque no podía ser de otro modo en esta "raza maldita" de la que ellos forman parte con tanto pesar.

En líneas generales creo estar en lo cierto al afirmar que admiran la España que descubren a cada paso, con el aliciente de encontrarse con españoles que no les hacen de menos por que ellos no lo sean. Esa especie de catarsis por la que empiezan a percibirnos de un modo totalmente distinto al que recibieron en sus aleccionamientos culturales, en los que España y los españoles -tan monta- son la causa de su desgracia, forma parte del "revisionismo" pero en versión popular. Es decir, se está dando en paralelo esa inculturación hacia lo español en los dos frentes, el histórico-intelectual y el popular a nivel de los anhelos particulares de personas que finalmente decidieron dar el salto de venir a buscar aquí mejores condiciones que las que tienen en sus países. He visto a cubanos y argentinos casi a punto de llorar cuando tienen de frente una realidad totalmente diferente a la que aprenden de "natural" en sus países. 

Es la comida, el sol, las estaciones, la facilidad en el consumo, los precios... Sí, también los precios. ¿Quién podría imaginarlo? Pero también el orden, la limpieza, la puntualidad de los trasportes públicos, la Sanidad... Justamente lo que aquí se desprecia por no ser suficientemente liberal ni suficientemente estatal. Las calles limpias, el respeto casi sagrado a sus ojos por los pasos de cebra, y en general por todo lo que hace la vida más fácil sin tener que arriesgarse a cualquier accidente o robo, forman parte de la batería de sorpresas agradables que encuentran en nuestro país. Como también los paisajes y su diversidad en un territorio pequeño comparado con las dimensiones de sus países. También la diversidad cultural en apenas trescientos kilómetros, como el clima y esos lugares recónditos que rompen el paradigma del secarral español cuando menos lo esperan. Su patrimonio histórico, sus calles estrechas, su medievalismo en algunos casos y mucho más.

Pero hay algo que me parece que les causa mucha admiración y es que compartimos el mismo espíritu fiestero que ellos pero luego somos serios trabajando. Alguien dijo en este foro que algo dijo en cierta ocasión que éramos como los prusianos del sur. Algo hay de cierto y me da lo mismo que una panda de idiotas tenga a bien recordarme que no tengo ni puta idea de nada y que vivo en la irrealidad. A fin de cuentas, como les ocurre a ellos, las bondades que tenga España son para ellos un recordatorio demasiado pesado para justificar sus vidas.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2021)

Algunos os creéis que aquí nos dedicamos a describir una realidad... lo que demuestra que os chupáis el dedo más que nadie



Survivor101 dijo:


> La mayoría no saben ni donde estamos en el mapa. Me enternece cómo algunos os pensáis que el mundo real es como Burbuja u otros foros doriteros en los que se mea en dirección a Inglaterra.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Dic 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Hay multitud de vídeos de hispanoamericanos contando sus primeras impresiones de sus viajes a España. Luego, con el tiempo, van dejando testimonio de su experiencia en nuestro país. No son solo hispanos sino también de otros países como Rusia, USA, Francia o Alemania, aunque son por mayoría los hispanos los que lo hacen pensando en sus seguidores españoles y americanos.
> 
> He visto muchos de estos vídeos intentando comprender el transfondo que les mueve a contar sus experiencias y deduzco que le interesan fundamentalmente dos tipos de perfiles: el español encantado de que hable bien de su país y por supuesto el americano que todavía duda si dar el salto.
> 
> ...



No es eso lo que yo he visto en muchos latinos (así se autodenominan ellos) que he conocido aquí. 

El haber venido en fraude de ley para ocupar los puestos más bajos del inframundo laboral español tampoco ayuda para que estén a gusto, la verdad. Pero a ellos en el fondo les gustaría haber podido emigrar a sus admirados EEUU, no a la malvada España, otro motivo de frustración más...


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Dic 2021)

un mes para la reconquista 3.0


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Dic 2021)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Hilo ridículo. Flaco favor hacéis al verdadero hispanismo (el cultural) los que pretendéis reconstruir un imperio que cayó hace más de 200 años en pleno 2021.
> 
> Bolivia tiene de española lo que Pakistán de británico.



Bolivia tiene TODO de española.

PEDAZO SUBNORMAL


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Entiendo lo que comentas.
> 
> Sin embargo, aquí te equivocas feo:
> 
> ...



el equivocado eres tú ya que en el virreinato de la plata seguis hablando español 200 años después, igual que todos los panchos

y eso que emigraron para allá millones de italianos y más que españordos, seguramente tú tengas más ascendencia itala que españorda, o conocerás a gente, pues bien:

ni papa de italiano tenés, no es cierto?


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Dic 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Yo lo que planteo es que hay soluciones más realistas en un plazo razonable y otras que son una utopía.
> 
> España no está en condiciones de encabezar nada. Argentina tampoco, y México, o Méjico, como quieras, tampoco. Ni Perú, ni Chile, ni Colombia. Quizá Brasil un poco sí, pero a nadie le interesa.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que no, pero porque el nwo ya es brutal y arrollador.

Solo hay como 3 países medio libres, los anglosionistas, rusia y china.

Hezpein con 38 millones de vaculerdos lo único que puede liderar es como poner el culo o la boca, igual que toda la panchitada y el resto del planeta.


----------



## BGA (18 Dic 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> No es eso lo que yo he visto en muchos latinos (así se autodenominan ellos) que he conocido aquí.
> 
> El haber venido en fraude de ley para ocupar los puestos más bajos del inframundo laboral español tampoco ayuda para que estén a gusto, la verdad. Pero a ellos en el fondo les gustaría haber podido emigrar a sus admirados EEUU, no a la malvada España, otro motivo de frustración más...



Habrá de todo como es normal. Yo por aquí los he visto con pocas ganas de integrarse, como si les debiéramos algo, pero también los he visto que se sienten a gusto. Youtube está lleno de gente hispana que habla bien de nuestro país contando sus propias experiencias. Son unos cuantos y "cuantas"...


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2021)

La opinión de quienes insultáis a España y su gente mientras alabáis alimañas de potencias extranjeras es inválida e irrelevante. 



Covid Bryant dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, pero porque el nwo ya es brutal y arrollador.
> 
> Solo hay como 3 países medio libres, los anglosionistas, rusia y china.
> 
> Hezpein con 38 millones de vaculerdos lo único que puede liderar es como poner el culo o la boca, igual que toda la panchitada y el resto del planeta.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La opinión de quienes insultáis a España y su gente mientras alabáis alimañas de potencias extranjeras es inválida e irrelevante.



España no existe desde hace tiempo, mínimo 43 años.

Así que insulto a la mayoría de españordos que son pura escoria covidicia y votontaza.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2021)

El que no existes eres tú, queda aquí certificado... 



Covid Bryant dijo:


> España no existe desde hace tiempo, mínimo 43 años.
> 
> Así que insulto a la mayoría de españordos que son pura escoria covidicia y votontaza.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El que no existes eres tú, queda aquí certificado...



foreo luego existo

forae ergo sum

tú no serás otro subnormal con certificado QR?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2021)

No, no existes, solo alguien se hace pasar por ti

Y a partir de este ignore, existirás aún menos

Al caraaaahoo...



Covid Bryant dijo:


> foreo luego existo
> 
> forae ergo sum
> 
> tú no serás otro subnormal con certificado QR?


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Dic 2021)

joder pancho bernaldo, así que estás vacuñado, eres votontazo covidiano y comes pollas

que decepción


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2021)

aquí otro video de la brigada antifraude destapando la hispanofobia del órgano de propaganda rusa, Rashatudey... con toda su camarilla de vulgares cipayuelos


----------



## Survivor101 (19 Dic 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Bolivia tiene TODO de española.
> 
> PEDAZO SUBNORMAL



Ahora dilo sin ahogarte en el intento, paleto con boina.


----------



## Survivor101 (19 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> aquí otro video de la brigada antifraude destapando la hispanofobia del órgano de propaganda rusa, Rashatudey... con toda su camarilla de vulgares cipayuelos



No se trata de un tema de nacionalidades, retrasados, sino de ideología. Rt en español es progre y roja, mientras que en inglés es todo lo contrario. Es un juego geopolitico.


Los que ponen a parir el pasado histórico de España en pleno 2021 no son ingleses, franceses, americanos o chinos, son ROJOS Y PROGRES, el cáncer de occidente.


----------



## skan (19 Dic 2021)

En cualquier caso la conquista no la hizo España sino Castilla, país que ya no existe.
Y la hicieron personas que emigraron a América y murieron hace siglos.
De hecho ni siquiera fue una conquista, fue un intercambio comercial y cultural, que la leyenda negra a vendido de otro modo.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Dic 2021)

Gracias por avisar del gol de Señor

Cuéntanos alguna primicia más! 



Survivor101 dijo:


> No se trata de un tema de nacionalidades, retrasados, sino de ideología. Rt en español es progre y roja, mientras que en inglés es todo lo contrario. Es un juego geopolitico.
> 
> 
> Los que ponen a parir el pasado histórico de España en pleno 2021 no son ingleses, franceses, americanos o chinos, son ROJOS Y PROGRES, el cáncer de occidente.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2021)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin ahogarte en el intento, paleto con boina.



la boina la usas tú para comer pollas, para que no te llenen el pelo de lefa

yo he estado en Bolivia, tu has estado en el descampado comiendo pollas

ves la diferencia? subnormal maricón


----------



## Survivor101 (20 Dic 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Gracias por avisar del gol de Señor
> 
> Cuéntanos alguna primicia más!



Si lo supieras no vendrías con gilipolleces de "leyenda negra" en pleno 2021, subnormal.


----------



## Survivor101 (20 Dic 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la boina la usas tú para comer pollas, para que no te llenen el pelo de lefa
> 
> yo he estado en Bolivia, tu has estado en el descampado comiendo pollas
> 
> ves la diferencia? subnormal maricón



Tu no has salido ni de tu barriada, mamarracha.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Dic 2021)

no me jodas, hace unos años solamente no se estarían resaltando estos hechos históricos desde ese punto de vista, de hecho tlaxcala es menospreciada en el cliché nacional mexicano.

Y encima destacan la labor de las intérpretes en el proceso.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no me jodas, hace unos años solamente no se estarían resaltando estos hechos históricos desde ese punto de vista, de hecho tlaxcala es menospreciada en el cliché nacional mexicano.
> 
> Y encima destacan la labor de las intérpretes en el proceso.



Algo está pasando, las convulsiones que están llevando ahora mismo al poder a los movimientos marxistoides y provocarán, en consecuencia, un movimiento pendular de signo contrario creo que para la próxima se van a encontrar algo inédito, si da tiempo a que la reacción hispanista logre por primera vez materializar un entramado consistente de ámbito transaccional. 

El hastío del interminable ciclo pendular puede abrir paso a algo nuevo. Esto va más rápido de lo que creía, no falta tanto para una reacción en cadena que se encardine con un discurso de encuadre hispánico.


----------



## tixel (30 Dic 2021)

Que nadie olvide que la hispanidad son 550 millones de seres que si siguiesemos unidos como hace siglos seriamos la primera potencia mundial como ya lo fuimos durante siglos.
Ese es el sitio de España y la hispanidad, no el que actualmente nos hacen ocupar. Como oi una vez, Francia viaja en primera con billetes de segunda y España viaja en tercera con billetes de primera.


----------



## ciruiostar (30 Dic 2021)

No habrá jamas ningún proceso de unificación dentro de la América Hispana hasta que no surja una Prusia que lo propicie, esto es un estado que tenga la primacía militar y económica para ir sometiendo al resto por el garrote y la zanahoria como Prusia sometió a los beligerantes estados alemanes, y la vez tenga la fuerza suficiente para purgar y vencer al ejercito yanqui de la región, como sucedió con Francia frente a los territorios alemanes en Sedan, sin que esto ocurra nunca habrá tal unidad.

Como alguno a remarcado lo mas fácil es integrar y unificar los territorios pertenecientes al mismo virreinato y que tienen fuertes nexos culturales y económicos que sirven de puntal para tal proyecto pero esto solo podrá lograrse por la vía militar porque las oligarquías no renunciaran a su poder por la unidad, cuando fueron estas la que la torpedearon hace 200 años.

España es problemática por ser el territorio más apartado del conjunto hispano y ser políticamente disimil: es una monarquía, y estar a un océano de distancia bajo la órbita alemana corriendo un serio riesgo de desintegración en los próximos años.


----------



## BGA (30 Dic 2021)

ciruiostar dijo:


> No habrá jamas ningún proceso de unificación dentro de la América Hispana hasta que no surja una Prusia que lo propicie, esto es un estado que tenga la primacía militar y económica para ir sometiendo al resto por el garrote y la zanahoria como Prusia sometió a los beligerantes estados alemanes, y la vez tenga la fuerza suficiente para purgar y vencer al ejercito yanqui de la región, como sucedió con Francia frente a los territorios alemanes en Sedan, sin que esto ocurra nunca habrá tal unidad.
> 
> Como alguno a remarcado lo mas fácil es integrar y unificar los territorios pertenecientes al mismo virreinato y que tienen fuertes nexos culturales y económicos que sirven de puntal para tal proyecto pero esto solo podrá lograrse por la vía militar porque las oligarquías no renunciaran a su poder por la unidad, cuando fueron estas la que la torpedearon hace 200 años.
> 
> España es problemática por ser el territorio más apartado del conjunto hispano y ser políticamente disimil: es una monarquía, y estar a un océano de distancia bajo la órbita alemana corriendo un serio riesgo de desintegración en los próximos años.



Bueno... mezcla dos escenarios bien distintos. Uno, el que se corresponde con la actualidad en la que el estatus quo, siendo terrible en algunos casos, no lo es en todos. De alguna manera se entiende cierta viabilidad continuista. Lo que no comenta es la "presión" exterior de un mundo que tiende a la agrupación en bloques. ¿Cuánto tiempo pasará una vez esos bloques se enseñen los dientes para que las repúblicas hispanoamericanas no se vean obligadas a mover ficha? Que lo hagan en un sentido de unificación hispánica o lo hagan bajo la influencia de alguna potencia externa ya se verá, pero la historia no se ha acabado y lo que ahora parece imposible puede ser posible dadas ciertas circunstancias. El mero hecho de que alguna de esas repúblicas se acerque a otra en tratados bilaterales y no les vaya mal, obligará a los caciques del entorno a hacer más de una contorsión para evitar que su pueblo les exija algo parecido. Y en ese momento es de vital importancia que las distintas repúblicas "ya" estén conformadas en la unidad "cultural". Lo entrecomillo queriendo acentuar que la cultura no es solo lo que se comparte sino lo que divide y muchas de las divisiones que se crearon casi desde el principio y hasta ahora, son las responsables en buena medida de la inmadurez social y política de esas naciones, incluida España. Por lo tanto, el trabajo de los hispanistas de ambos lados del charco no ha hecho más que empezar. Lejos de empezar la casa por el tejado, lo que hay que hacer y ya se hace, es diluir el veneno que nos separa a todos. La política vendrá después empujada por las circunstancias tanto internas como externas.

Respecto a la presunta "Prusia", son casos diferentes. La historia no siempre es lineal pero tampoco cíclica. Hay "baches" espacio temporales que lo cambian todo, incluso los paradigmas, cosa que no parece tener en cuenta en su comentario ni cuando se refiere al presente ni al modo de alterarlo de cara al futuro. 

Resumiendo, su comentario se agarra al presente según los clichés conocidos y cuando se proyecta al futuro vuelve a hacer lo mismo. Casi me convence...


----------



## Alcazar (30 Dic 2021)

Brutal entrevista a Marcelo Gullo, muy interesante:

Marcelo Gullo: "Lo que no se perdona a España es haber llevado el catolicismo a América" (vozpopuli.com)


----------



## ciruiostar (30 Dic 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Bueno... mezcla dos escenarios bien distintos. Uno, el que se corresponde con la actualidad en la que el estatus quo, siendo terrible en algunos casos, no lo es en todos. De alguna manera se entiende cierta viabilidad continuista. Lo que no comenta es la "presión" exterior de un mundo que tiende a la agrupación en bloques. ¿Cuánto tiempo pasará una vez esos bloques se enseñen los dientes para que las repúblicas hispanoamericanas no se vean obligadas a mover ficha? Que lo hagan en un sentido de unificación hispánica o lo hagan bajo la influencia de alguna potencia externa ya se verá, pero la historia no se ha acabado y lo que ahora parece imposible puede ser posible dadas ciertas circunstancias. El mero hecho de que alguna de esas repúblicas se acerque a otra en tratados bilaterales y no les vaya mal, obligará a los caciques del entorno a hacer más de una contorsión para evitar que su pueblo les exija algo parecido. Y en ese momento es de vital importancia que las distintas repúblicas "ya" estén conformadas en la unidad "cultural". Lo entrecomillo queriendo acentuar que la cultura no es solo lo que se comparte sino lo que divide y muchas de las divisiones que se crearon casi desde el principio y hasta ahora, son las responsables en buena medida de la inmadurez social y política de esas naciones, incluida España. Por lo tanto, el trabajo de los hispanistas de ambos lados del charco no ha hecho más que empezar. Lejos de empezar la casa por el tejado, lo que hay que hacer y ya se hace, es diluir el veneno que nos separa a todos. La política vendrá después empujada por las circunstancias tanto internas como externas.
> 
> Respecto a la presunta "Prusia", son casos diferentes. La historia no siempre es lineal pero tampoco cíclica. Hay "baches" espacio temporales que lo cambian todo, incluso los paradigmas, cosa que no parece tener en cuenta en su comentario ni cuando se refiere al presente ni al modo de alterarlo de cara al futuro.
> 
> Resumiendo, su comentario se agarra al presente según los clichés conocidos y cuando se proyecta al futuro vuelve a hacer lo mismo. Casi me convence...



Es que ninguno de los estados tiene fuerza suficiente para conducir y hacer posible dicho proceso de unión en estos momentos y cuando hablo de Prusia es exactamente eso, un estado con suficiente poder económico y militar para poder tener fuerza suficiente como para unificar al resto del conjunto, Bismarck recurrió a todos los medios desde las armas a la diplomacia pasando por el chantaje, así como el soborno y una masiva campaña propagandística y de proselitismo en favor de la unidad alemana, y nada de eso puede ser descartado para conseguir el objetivo que es la unión político territorial.

Lo de montar organismos tipo Mercosur-Unión Europea aquí carecen de sentido ¿Por que? Porque no hay una Alemania poniendo dinero y ejerciendo su influencia y poder sobre el resto.

La revolución de la unificación primero empieza dentro y solo después es que se proyecta hacia el exterior una vez esta consolidada, porque para hacer que diferentes elementos se unan siempre esta presente la fuerza, las unificaciones siempre se producen cuando un estado tiene el poder suficiente para avasallar a los otros.

Destruir naciones es fácil, crearlas un dolor de cabeza.

Levantar imperios es un asunto costoso una unificación exige equiparacion y evidentemente nadie quiere la igualación hacia abajo, lo que obliga al estado más rico a levantar al más pobre y mas en una región sin infraestructuras adecuadas y sin industrias.


----------



## BGA (30 Dic 2021)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Es que ninguno de los estados tiene fuerza suficiente para conducir y hacer posible dicho proceso de unión en estos momentos y cuando hablo de Prusia es exactamente eso, un estado con suficiente poder económico y militar para poder tener fuerza suficiente como para unificar al resto del conjunto, Bismarck recurrió a todos los medios desde las armas a la diplomacia pasando por el chantaje, así como el soborno y una masiva campaña propagandística y de proselitismo en favor de la unidad alemana, y nada de eso puede ser descartado para conseguir el objetivo que es la unión político territorial.
> 
> Lo de montar organismos tipo Mercosur-Unión Europea aquí carecen de sentido ¿Por que? Porque no hay una Alemania poniendo dinero y ejerciendo su influencia y poder sobre el resto.
> 
> ...



Construir un imperio no es lo mismo que reconstruir un polo geopolítico. Construir y reconstruir no son lo mismo y si la UE necesita de Alemania, los países que la conforman no comparten tanto como comparten las repúblicas americanas. No existe en América Hispana dos herederas del imperio español como Francia y España lo fueron del imperio romano. Las heridas entre ambos países en ambos ejemplos no son equivalentes ya que en el caso de los dos países europeos los enfrentamientos históricos han sido mucho más relevantes que sus coyunturales alianzas. En realidad, por lejanía en el tiempo y distancia histórico-cultural, entiendo más cercanos a Chile y Argentina, por ejemplo, que a España y a Francia. Son coyunturas y momentos muy diferentes. Y todo, no es el dinero como ya apunté antes. Asume usted la historia como una variación del mismo tema a lo largo del tiempo pero se han dado y no veo porqué no se puedan volver a dar circunstancias especiales, como la caída del imperio romano no a manos de otro imperio, sino a manos de grupos a su vez empujados desde el Este. 

Viendo la resistencia "intelectual" que manifiesta contra una hipotética re-unificación, le pregunto cómo ve el futuro y si se equivocan los que advierten de un desembarco masivo (económico, cultural, militar) de chinos y rusos en ese patio trasero gringo. Si no se equivocan y nada apunta a que lo hagan, ¿no cree que se estarían dando las circunstancias especiales que insinúo en mi anterior respuesta? Y no solo eso. Ya hemos visto cómo los anglosajones se están blindando para lo que venga con detalles recientes que ponen de manifiesto una gran desconfianza contra sus socios. El Brexit "democrático" es solo la guinda en el pastel, el auténtico va de otra cosa.

Más temor que a lo que ha mencionado se lo tengo al trabajo de zapa interno, no se si me explico. Me temo que hace una lectura de las cosas muy en presente a la que añade lo peor del pasado que también proyecta al futuro. Tal vez espere que China le resuelva el problema porque tengo claro que no es tan ignorante como saber que todo se está precipitando y que el país asiático tiene un enorme interés humanista en sus países...


----------



## ciruiostar (30 Dic 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Construir un imperio no es lo mismo que reconstruir un polo geopolítico. Construir y reconstruir no son lo mismo y si la UE necesita de Alemania, los países que la conforman no comparten tanto como comparten las repúblicas americanas. No existe en América Hispana dos herederas del imperio español como Francia y España lo fueron del imperio romano. Las heridas entre ambos países en ambos ejemplos no son equivalentes ya que en el caso de los dos países europeos los enfrentamientos históricos han sido mucho más relevantes que sus coyunturales alianzas. En realidad, por lejanía en el tiempo y distancia histórico-cultural, entiendo más cercanos a Chile y Argentina, por ejemplo, que a España y a Francia. Son coyunturas y momentos muy diferentes. Y todo, no es el dinero como ya apunté antes. Asume usted la historia como una variación del mismo tema a lo largo del tiempo pero se han dado y no veo porqué no se puedan volver a dar circunstancias especiales, como la caída del imperio romano no a manos de otro imperio, sino a manos de grupos a su vez empujados desde el Este.
> 
> Viendo la resistencia "intelectual" que manifiesta contra una hipotética re-unificación, le pregunto cómo ve el futuro y si se equivocan los que advierten de un desembarco masivo (económico, cultural, militar) de chinos y rusos en ese patio trasero gringo. Si no se equivocan y nada apunta a que lo hagan, ¿no cree que se estarían dando las circunstancias especiales que insinúo en mi anterior respuesta? Y no solo eso. Ya hemos visto cómo los anglosajones se están blindando para lo que venga con detalles recientes que ponen de manifiesto una gran desconfianza contra sus socios. El Brexit "democrático" es solo la guinda en el pastel, el auténtico va de otra cosa.
> 
> Más temor que a lo que ha mencionado se lo tengo al trabajo de zapa interno, no se si me explico. Me temo que hace una lectura de las cosas muy en presente a la que añade lo peor del pasado que también proyecta al futuro. Tal vez espere que China le resuelva el problema porque tengo claro que no es tan ignorante como saber que todo se está precipitando y que el país asiático tiene un enorme interés humanista en sus países...



Mira el status quo de reparto del poder en latinoamerica que se monto con la derrota de los independentistas y el triunfo de la élite retrograda criolla solo puede acabar si se cumplen los siguientes escenarios:

1-Su derrota definitiva dentro de uno de los estados grandes que conduzca al alzamiento de una de las naciones hispanas haciendo crecer lo suficiente su poder e influencia como para ir unificado al resto.

2-El desembarco de potencias foráneas que amenacen la posición de poder de las élites y las obligue a tener que unirse para sobrevivir, como ocurrió en su día con los austriacos y los húngaros que se unieron no porque se amaran sino porque el turco los obligo a ello.

3-La conquista imperial completa por parte de un poder foráneo, como los USA sometiendo Europa desde 1945.

Esos son los 3 escenarios posibles que se vislumbran en el futuro si ocurre una ruptura del status quo que conduzca hacia la unificación parcial o total del conjunto de estados latinoamericanos. Voluntariamente o por iniciativas de gobiernos de turno no irán a ningún parte es una vía muerta.

La verdad desde que Platon escribió sus trabajos del funcionamiento de las distintas formas de gobierno y sus degeneraciones poca cosa a cambiado en cuanto a la descripción de como opera del poder y de la política, solo han ocurrido añadiduras cosméticas que no alteran en absoluto la esencia del todo.

Construir y reconstruir en muchos casos termina siendo lo mismo, en especial en una serie de territorios que están de espaldas los unos a los otros, habrá quien dirá que la situación es mas fácil que con el conjunto heterogéneo europeo y puede ser cierto, aunque solo parcialmente porque la linea de partida es mucho peor.

Termino con esta frase que es una sentencia a lo largo de los siglos: cambian los jugadores pero el juego siempre es el mismo, da igual los cambios ideológicos, económicos, religiosos, científicos, sociales, legales y técnicos la política permanece invariable a través de las eras.

En Europa solo falta que Alemania haga un decreto soberano y reconstruya su fuerza militar terminando con la OTAN y la ocupación que data desde el fin de la SGM, ya tiene la primacía sobre los demás estados europeos solo le falta recuperar su autoridad soberana. Y los anglosajones lo saben, en algún momento de este siglo por la fatiga imperial de manera voluntaria o forzosamente ocurrirá el gran repliegue anglosajón.


----------



## BGA (30 Dic 2021)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Mira el status quo de reparto del poder en latinoamerica que se monto con la derrota de los independentistas y el triunfo de la élite retrograda criolla solo puede acabar si se cumplen los siguientes escenarios:
> 
> 1-Su derrota definitiva dentro de uno de los estados grandes que conduzca al alzamiento de una de las naciones hispanas haciendo crecer lo suficiente su poder e influencia como para ir unificado al resto.
> 
> ...



Bueno, para que todo acabe igual tiene que haber nuevos inicios. Nadie está sosteniendo una Hispanidad que "termine" la historia. Soy católico y por ello no creo ni en el progreso infinito ni en los paraísos terrenales centrados en las cosas terrenales...

El punto 2 se puede completar con un 2.1 que matizaría su conclusión después del tercero. Las historia de España y de las repúblicas hispanoamericanas pivota entorno a un eje central plagado de "mentiras" que nada tienen que ver en su intención primera ni en su desarrollo con los mitos fundacionales europeos. Esas mentiras, progresivamente más y mejor aireadas, de nuevo gracias al neo-hispanismo en habla española, harán un trabajo formidable si la hostilidad que "algunos" manifiestan no va más allá de los desmentidos... La esquizofrenia nacional que viven en esas repúblicas no ha sido paliada ni curada con los "mitos" falsarios que corren por todo el continente. Al contrario, son el elemento clave de la enfermedad; un más de lo mismo que al parecer no le preocupa a usted que parece rendido a las "evidencias". Ver al presidente de Méjico decir lo que dice con su aspecto europeo a una población donde abunda el mestizaje me provoca entre admiración, por su cara dura, y sonrojo, por no decir cosas peores. La mayoría de mejicanos que he visto tienen algún aire europeo, pero el Sr. presidente parece como esos jipis ricos que quieren compartir el destino de los que son pobres sin vocación de serlo y les habla de un "nosotros" y un "ellos" que en algún momento saltará por los aires. Ese es el trabajo del hispano-hispanismo en este momento: delatar la impostura de las clases dirigentes sean del color político que sean. El principio de curación del espíritu hispanoamericano pasa indefectiblemente por reconciliarse con sus dos orígenes, momento en el cual España habrá dejado de ser el fantasma de sus miedos e incapacidades inoculadas.

Como ve, admito que el proceso será largo porque doscientos años de malmeter no se acabarán en un día, pero en ese propósito no deberíamos encontrar mayores problemas y sospecho que de producirse esa reconciliación con su propia historia y orígenes, la situación moral de esos pueblos cambiará a mejor. 

El dinero, las armas y lo que usted quiera, no son sino herramientas sometidas a la voluntad del hombre. Esa voluntad puede variar en función de las querencias, de las presiones o de la prosaica necesidad. 

No estoy hablando de un sueño sino de una oportunidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2022)

Siguen brotando sitios hispanistas como setas. 
Aquí otro canal español llamado Mision Hispana. 
Acaban de entrevistar al fenómeno peruano Capitán Perú:


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2022)

La masonada esta cada vez mas inquieta con el despertar hispano. Hace un rato en el bodrio del Gran Mamoning han tratado de ridiculizar al presidente del Ecuador por posicionarse contra las absurdas exigencias de perdón por la civilización hispánica en América, a continuación han hecho una parodia patética del supuesto fachismo hispánico... que se presta a muuuchos malentendidos si ese conato de sarcasmo cae en manos de algun indigenista que no pille las ironías. Estaria bien que alguien lo examine y les acuse a los de la Sexta de fachos que se burlan en la tele de España de cómo "genosidaron" a los indios.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La masonada esta cada vez mas inquieta con el despertar hispano. Hace un rato en el bodrio del Gran Mamoning han tratado de ridiculizar al presidente del Ecuador por posicionarse contra las absurdas exigencias de perdón por la civilización hispánica en América, a continuación han hecho una parodia patética del supuesto fachismo hispánico... que se presta a muuuchos malentendidos si ese conato de sarcasmo cae en manos de algun indigenista que no pille las ironías. Estaria bien que alguien lo examine y les acuse a los de la Sexta de fachos que se burlan en la tele de España de cómo "genosidaron" a los indios.



Viendo la Wikipedia:

China: 1.400 millones

Anglosfera: 460 millones
Latinoamérica: 640 millones
Europa (incluyendo toda Rusia): 900 millones

Es decir, para enfrentar a China con garantías las cabezas pensantes de la anglosfera deberían fomentar una Europa unida y fuerte, amiga de Rusia por supuesto para que esté en nuestro bando, y una hispanidad fuerte también.
Así unidas las 3 piezas podrían plantar cara de alguna manera teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de recursos que controlarían. En vez de eso, han conseguido arrojar a Rusia a los brazos del Dragón, y con Latinoamérica ya veremos qué pasa.

China con Rusia más los recursos de África más influencia en Latinoamérica para tocar los cojones ya sería imbatible. Europa se cambiaría de amo y los anglos se quedarían solos lamiéndose las heridas.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2022)

Como el tema de actualidad es la caída de Chile en un proceso de desestructuración también en manos del populismo comunista, meto la entrada correspondiente.


----------



## BGA (6 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Comp el tema de actualidad es la caída de Chile en un proceso de desestructuración también en manos del populismo comunista, meto la entrada correspondiente.



Se repite constantemente el mismo proceso por el cual a los abusos del liberalismo sordo y crédulo en las bondades intrínsecas del egoísmo humano, se reacciona en nombre de la justicia para el pueblo, y a cada paso, el origen de todo va quedando atrás pequeño e insignificante, convirtiendo el presente en un esfuerzo titánico por olvidar y al futuro en un árbol sin raíces.
Hubo un momento superior, lento, prudente y a pesar de todo dinámico que no pudo contener el aluvión de las nuevas energías liberadas y ansiosas. Es imperioso otro esfuerzo que rescate la arqueología de aquellas almas que quedaron mudas y que hoy susurran a nuestros oídos que estamos en un engaño.

Así como la historia de Occidente se acepta en una continuidad interrumpida durante mil quinientos años por el cristianismo complaciente con la pobreza y las injusticias, la historia de América se está contando como una continuidad interrumpida en cuatrocientos años por la vileza española sedienta de oro y de sangre. Con todo, el americano lo tiene más difícil pues si el occidente se reconoce deudor de Grecia y de Roma, ya me dirán que deuda real tiene América con su pasado prehispánico. No digo que no fuera importante en su momento cuando los propios conquistadores lo descubrieron (para sí y el resto del mundo) y quedaron extasiados, sino por su efecto vivo y real en la realidad de todos esos pueblos.

La madurez de las personas y de las naciones necesita reconciliarse con TODA su historia para hacerse efectiva. Entre tanto solo quedan sarpullidos adolescentes cuya voluntad más firme es negarlo todo, incesantemente, buscando las raíces que mejor se acomoden a su pensamiento pasajero y si no las encontraran las inventan y si no tienen talento suficiente para conseguirlo, no les faltará pasión ni orejas para darle crédito a cuantos les cuentan sus frustraciones decadentes en poema de tono elevado.

Esa arqueología del alma hispana y americana, o mejor, del alma hispanoamericana, es el verdadero cimiento sobre el que es posible re-construir nuestra identidad y por su propia naturaleza mestiza y católica (universal) no lo hará en los términos acostumbrados sino precisamente dando soporte a un modo de ser y de estar que lejos de hacer de la identidad un rasgo diferenciador a expensas de otras identidades, la comparte.

El hombre espiritual, el hombre con alma, está preparado para abordar los contratiempos, no espera a los contratiempos para adquirir su alma. Ese alma en nuestro caso se llama Hispanidad y esos contratiempos todos los intentos por hundir la Hispanidad en la memoria de nuestros pueblos.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2022)

Acabo de encontrar el patético pero rabioso intento de burlarse del hispanismo en La Secta que comentaba:









Cristina Gallego ironiza sobre la 'hispanofobia': "¿Qué pasa que un bajo en Carabanchel se puede okupar, pero un continente nuevo no?"


Cristina Gallego realiza un irónico análisis de la 'hispanofobia', algo fomentado, dice, por el "revisionismo histórico progre", "un invento de queers y comunistas para cargarse España inventándose una nueva historia del país".




www.lasexta.com


----------



## BGA (7 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar el patético pero rabioso intento de burlarse del hispanismo en La Secta que comentaba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo claro que el sentido del humor no va de izquierdas ni de derechas, sino de atacar al poder (o al relato oficial) o defenderlo. Estas "criaturas del humor" que pretenden hacer gracia sirviéndose de los que atacan al relato oficial son patéticos pero no parece que se den cuenta. Concluyo pues que el humor político es un ente autosuficiente que cual musa utiliza a los "humoristas" para expresarse. Pobres, ellos que se creían genios del humor más ingenioso...


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Tengo claro que el sentido del humor no va de izquierdas ni de derechas, sino de atacar al poder (o al relato oficial) o defenderlo. Estas "criaturas del humor" que pretenden hacer gracia sirviéndose de los que atacan al relato oficial son patéticos pero no parece que se den cuenta. Concluyo pues que el humor político es un ente autosuficiente que cual musa utiliza a los "humoristas" para expresarse. Pobres, ellos que se creían genios del humor más ingenioso...



si ese video llega descontextualizado a manos de leyendanegristas lationoamericanos a esta chica y al programa del Guayomin les puede caer un chaparrón bien serio, es sencillísimo de utilizarlo en contra de quienes lo han hecho, aunque su intención fuese sarcástica

"programa de gran audiencia en Espanna se burla del genocidio y reivindica el supremacismo y la conquista"


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> si ese video llega descontextualizado a manos de leyendanegristas lationoamericanos a esta chica y al programa del Guayomin les puede caer un chaparrón bien serio, es sencillísimo de utilizarlo en contra de quienes lo han hecho, aunque su intención fuese sarcástica
> 
> "programa de gran audiencia en Espanna se burla del genocidio y reivindica el supremacismo y la conquista"



Enviadselo.

Wyoming se escudará en los guionistas, creo que ya lo hizo una vez


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Ene 2022)

La hispanchidad únicamente puede traer mierda y estercolero.


----------



## BGA (8 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Enviadselo.
> 
> Wyoming se escudará en los guionistas, creo que ya lo hizo una vez



Lo hizo a menudo, al menos mientras me parecía un programa de humor... Lee mal y sin gracia, no se si por falta de talento o para dejar bien claro que lo que dice no es de su cosecha. En todo caso se alinea siempre contra los mismos objetivos y tampoco se le ve a disgusto. Será entonces culpa de su talento más que de otra cosa...


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Enviadselo.
> 
> Wyoming se escudará en los guionistas, creo que ya lo hizo una vez



Lo importante es que ya están en guardia. Fase de nervios e intentar burlarse o ridiculizar.
Cuando el bolivarianismo tenga tomados casi todos los países, esta vez muchos aturdidos se van a encontrar un referente, ni marxista ni silvocapitalista, al que agarrarse en un ámbito que trasciende a las distintas naciones.

Y esto ya preocupa a la masonada... Esto ya no tiene vuelta, la cantidad de sitios hispanistas se ha exponencializado y la sinergia entre ellos ya está en acción.

Antes de 5 años ya tenemos el tema en el ruedo de discusión política y quizás ya tengamos algún partido en América declarándose abiertamente hispanista (más allá del testimonial caso del partido de Nuñez del Arco en Ecuador).
Y el siguiente paso sería la conformación de una industria audiovisual de ámbito hispánico que comenzará a acotar el leyendanegrismo.

Acabará fluyendo pasta al hispanismo, porque se hará rápidamente lógico para muchos.


----------



## BGA (8 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo importante es que ya están en guardia. Fase de nervios e intentar burlarse o ridiculizar.
> Cuando el bolivarianismo tenga tomados casi todos los países, esta vez muchos aturdidos se van a encontrar un referente, ni marxista ni silvocapitalista, al que agarrarse en un ámbito que trasciende a las distintas naciones.
> 
> Y esto ya preocupa a la masonada... Esto ya no tiene vuelta, la cantidad de sitios hispanistas se ha exponencializado y la sinergia entre ellos ya está en acción.
> ...



Ahí siguen con la película de Blas de Lezo, que parecía inminente allá en la década pasada. Yo estoy seguro de que esa película sería un éxito formidable de taquilla no solo en el ámbito hispano sino también a Asia y en cualquier otro lugar donde UK haya dejado clavadas sus espinas en tantos corazones... "Allí" no tienen mayor problema en lanzarnos puyas cada cierto tiempo que nos refresquen la memoria de quiénes son ellos y nosotros. Aquí todo es contención por no molestar a nuestros socios. Allí es cosa de artistas y de libre expresión de puntos de vista histórico. Aquí todo son cautelas para no molestar a nuestros "socios"... Allí se las dan de liberales como si la producción audiovisual fuera completamente independiente de la política exterior. Aquí son tan idiotas que con sus cautelas desvelan ante el mundo que no se puede hacer absolutamente nada que sea susceptible de molestar a nuestros socios.

Allí se enmascara la propaganda como obras de autor. Aquí se controlan abiertamente a todos los autores para que hagan la propaganda que moleste a la mitad del pueblo pero ni un poco a nuestros simpáticos socios.


----------



## BGA (8 Ene 2022)

En todas partes hay zonas más estables que otras. Zonas en las que perduran con mayor facilidad los arraigos culturales. Zonas que por su estabilidad acaban siendo ejemplo de un cultura concreta. En otras zonas más habitadas como la costa y las grandes ciudades, se destruyen esas personalidades concretas y se crean guetos de población que ha dejado atrás sus inmediatas referencias culturales. Piense qué población es más susceptible de sufrir ese fenómeno de aculturización y tal vez encuentre alguna explicación, al menos complementaria, a la del hecho racial.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Ahí siguen con la película de Blas de Lezo, que parecía inminente allá en la década pasada. Yo estoy seguro de que esa película sería un éxito formidable de taquilla no solo en el ámbito hispano sino también a Asia y en cualquier otro lugar donde UK haya dejado clavadas sus espinas en tantos corazones... "Allí" no tienen mayor problema en lanzarnos puyas cada cierto tiempo que nos refresquen la memoria de quiénes son ellos y nosotros. Aquí todo es contención por no molestar a nuestros socios. Allí es cosa de artistas y de libre expresión de puntos de vista histórico. Aquí todo son cautelas para no molestar a nuestros "socios"... Allí se las dan de liberales como si la producción audiovisual fuera completamente independiente de la política exterior. Aquí son tan idiotas que con sus cautelas desvelan ante el mundo que no se puede hacer absolutamente nada que sea susceptible de molestar a nuestros socios.
> 
> Allí se enmascara la propaganda como obras de autor. Aquí se controlan abiertamente a todos los autores para que hagan la propaganda que moleste a la mitad del pueblo pero ni un poco a nuestros simpáticos socios.



La industria audiovisual solo ha hecho justicia al potencial de nuestra historia con obras de relevancia, solo el caso del Cid (Charlton Heston) y quizás las misiones guaraníticas (De Niro). En Apocalypto solo implícitamente, falta una segunda parte...

En nuestros países hay gente capaz de hacer cosas (véase p.e. Cristiada con Andy Garcia) pero el gremio está tomado por los hostiles. 
Se necesitaría descabezar a quienes lo controlan, porque talento sí que lo hay. Y donde falte pues se mete extranjeros a golpe de talonario.


----------



## El Fenomeno (8 Ene 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> No habrá jamas ningún proceso de unificación dentro de la América Hispana hasta que no surja una Prusia que lo propicie, esto es un estado que tenga la primacía militar y económica para ir sometiendo al resto por el garrote y la zanahoria como Prusia sometió a los beligerantes estados alemanes, y la vez tenga la fuerza suficiente para purgar y vencer al ejercito yanqui de la región, como sucedió con Francia frente a los territorios alemanes en Sedan, sin que esto ocurra nunca habrá tal unidad.
> 
> Como alguno a remarcado lo mas fácil es integrar y unificar los territorios pertenecientes al mismo virreinato y que tienen fuertes nexos culturales y económicos que sirven de puntal para tal proyecto pero esto solo podrá lograrse por la vía militar porque las oligarquías no renunciaran a su poder por la unidad, cuando fueron estas la que la torpedearon hace 200 años.
> 
> España es problemática por ser el territorio más apartado del conjunto hispano y ser políticamente disimil: es una monarquía, y estar a un océano de distancia bajo la órbita alemana corriendo un serio riesgo de desintegración en los próximos años.



Fue la America Hispana la que se paso al enemigo siendo colonizada economicamente por los anglosajones de la Gran Bretaña de America( o EEUU/USA , como quiera llamarla). Y ahora con su respaldo masivo a la izquierda indigena ( o a los acomplejados criollos como AMLO) no solo aprenden del error sino que vuelven a cometerlo. España con su monarquia y sus mil problemas nacionalistas es mucho mas solida que cualquiera de los paises que hay ahi y podria liderar ese espacio geopolitico. Pero no le interesa hacerlo, ¿ para que? ¿Para que te salga un Bolivar y te lo reviente perdiendolo todo?

Y por cierto, lo ultimo que buscan los alemanes es acabar con los españoles, perderian un aliado clave contra su enemigo ancestral ( Francia). Es uno de los pocos paises europeos con los cuales ha tenido una buena relacion historica.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2022)

Error, el proceso fue conjunto, los barcos salieron de España con la epidemia ideológica degenerativa:






LOS NAVIOS DE LA ILUSTRACION. UNA EMPRESA DEL SIGLO XVIII. : BASTERRA, Ramón de: Amazon.es: Libros


LOS NAVIOS DE LA ILUSTRACION. UNA EMPRESA DEL SIGLO XVIII. : BASTERRA, Ramón de: Amazon.es: Libros



www.amazon.es





España estaba y sigue estando contaminada, siguen actuando las mismas fuerzas disgregadoras.







El Fenomeno dijo:


> Fue la America Hispana la que se paso al enemigo siendo colonizada economicamente por los anglosajones de la Gran Bretaña de America( o EEUU/USA , como quiera llamarla). Y ahora con su respaldo masivo a la izquierda indigena ( o a los acomplejados criollos como AMLO) no solo aprenden del error sino que vuelven a cometerlo. España con su monarquia y sus mil problemas nacionalistas es mucho mas solida que cualquiera de los paises que hay ahi. Pero no le interesa hacerlo, ¿ para que? ¿Para que te salga un Bolivar y te la reviente perdiendolo todo?
> 
> Y por cierto, lo ultimo que buscan los alemanes es acabar con los españoles, perderian un aliado clave contra su enemigo ancestral ( Francia). Es uno de los pocos paises europeos con los cuales ha tenido una buena relacion historica.


----------



## BGA (8 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La industria audiovisual solo ha hecho justicia al potencial de nuestra historia con obras de relevancia, solo el caso del Cid (Charlton Heston) y quizás las misiones guaraníticas (De Niro). En Apocalypto solo implícitamente, falta una segunda parte...
> 
> En nuestros países hay gente capaz de hacer cosas (véase p.e. Cristiada con Andy Garcia) pero el gremio está tomado por los hostiles.
> Se necesitaría descabezar a quienes lo controlan, porque talento sí que lo hay. Y donde falte pues se mete extranjeros a golpe de talonario.



La historia de España, salvo la que se refiere o da pistas de la existencia de las dos Españas o algún descalabro mayúsculo que aporte la dosis necesaria y periódica de vergüenza y humillación, cae de lleno en las fauces de lo políticamente correcto. Si no se nos puede achacar el racismo de manera explícita, se nos achaca de haber cambiado el curso cultural de los pueblos. Si no se nos puede seguir achacando el genocidio explícito, se nos achacará que nada se nos había perdido fuera de la península. Cuando la leyenda negra de la Inquisición tiembla, se nos achaca el haber elegido al Dios equivocado. Cuando hicimos algo importante, no lo hicimos nosotros, sino unos tipos sedientos de sangre y de oro.

Por religión, por política, por exploración, por organización, todos esos elementos que son el orgullo de las demás naciones son en nuestro caso un lastre que nos acusa de lo peor de la especie humana. Morenos, bajitos, barrigones o huesudos, calvos en general y con una mirada torva y perturbadora, el "español" es así entendido como lapso en la historia humana que puso a los peores en el mejor de los tiempos. 

El hiperrealismo español, que por tal se tiene a la descripción puntillosa y escrupulosa de nuestras zonas más oscuras, ha dejado de cumplir su papel moralizante y de crítica social para ser como una losa de vergüenza que atempere para siempre nuestro orgullo. Esa especie de psicologismo orgánico que se deleita en rebuscar lo peor de la condición humana y que encuentra casualmente su mejor exponente en el alma española, es un tema fascinante porque interviene de manera sutil pero enérgica en esa subordinación fundante de la que habla Marcelo Bullo. Podemos presumir de ser posiblemente la nación europea con mayor escrúpulo moral y exacerbada autocrítica, lo cual no malo per se, pero si cuando va acompañado todo de un profundo desinterés por poner en relieve las cosas que no hicimos mal o que hicimos mejor que otros en las mismas condiciones.

El realismo objetivo, el de verdad, devuelve inevitablemente imágenes paradójicas en la misma dimensión que resulta paradójico el propio ser humano. Lo que se hace aquí no es realismo, es "infernalismo" para consumo propio y deleite extranjero. Cuando se corre la voz que acusa que en un grupo de personas hay un pervertido, todos los pervertidos que todavía conservan su anonimato corren raudos a tirarle todas la piedras....

Incluso en el arte de ser hipócritas somos unos negados.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Ene 2022)

Es algo verdaderamente impresionante, están ya todos interactuando unos con otros y ya es imposible seguir el ritmo

Aqui Gullo con los reunificacionistas de Puerto Rico preparando charla para hoy


----------



## kronopio (9 Ene 2022)

¿Vales para salvar España? - Chesterton.es


Actualmente, nuestra querida España o “Tierra de María”, tal y como se refería a ella San Juan Pablo II, esta siendo sometida a una muy dura prueba en lo social, en lo político y en lo económico. Ni que decir de la dureza a la que estamos siendo sometidos en el ámbito de la fe […]




chesterton.es





Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciruiostar (12 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Fue la America Hispana la que se paso al enemigo siendo colonizada economicamente por los anglosajones de la Gran Bretaña de America( o EEUU/USA , como quiera llamarla). Y ahora con su respaldo masivo a la izquierda indigena ( o a los acomplejados criollos como AMLO) no solo aprenden del error sino que vuelven a cometerlo. España con su monarquia y sus mil problemas nacionalistas es mucho mas solida que cualquiera de los paises que hay ahi y podria liderar ese espacio geopolitico. Pero no le interesa hacerlo, ¿ para que? ¿Para que te salga un Bolivar y te lo reviente perdiendolo todo?
> 
> Y por cierto, lo ultimo que buscan los alemanes es acabar con los españoles, perderian un aliado clave contra su enemigo ancestral ( Francia). Es uno de los pocos paises europeos con los cuales ha tenido una buena relacion historica.



No se puede hablar de solidez en una monarquía retrograda que amenaza con balcanizarse en los próximos 50 años llena de gente que cuestiona la mera existencia del país, que está quebrada, envejecida y en pleno proceso de sustitución étnica (me saludan a Mohamed), la verdad pésimo ejemplo es España, todos sabemos que no es Argentina o aún más miserable porque Alemania sostiene artificialmente el valor de su deuda y eso no durara toda la vida.

Respecto a la colonización económica está ya sucedió durante el imperio, España se quedó atrás en la revolución industrial y lo único que hizo fue volverse un engorroso intermediario entre los europeos, gringos y las colonias americanas. El impero vivía en déficit crónico por la enorme fuga de capitales incapaz de sufragar sus gastos, al punto que Castilla arruinada y empobrecida estaba peor que sus mismas colonias.

Alemania sostendrá al elefante enfermo español hasta el momento que lo seque por completo, entonces solo se encargara de apoderarse de los pedazos que le sean más útiles como sucedió en su día con Yugoslavia. La fantasía de los españoles es creer que están en el carro de los ganadores cuando no son más que sirvientes, monos feria y están para poner el culo en las playas nudistas de sus amos berlineses, es una verdad incomoda pero es la verdad señores.


----------



## El Fenomeno (12 Ene 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> No se puede hablar de solidez en una monarquía retrograda que amenaza con balcanizarse en los próximos 50 años llena de gente que cuestiona la mera existencia del país, que está quebrada, envejecida y en pleno proceso de sustitución étnica (me saludan a Mohamed), la verdad pésimo ejemplo es España, todos sabemos que no es Argentina o aún más miserable porque Alemania sostiene artificialmente el valor de su deuda y eso no durara toda la vida.
> 
> Respecto a la colonización económica está ya sucedió durante el imperio, España se quedó atrás en la revolución industrial y lo único que hizo fue volverse un engorroso intermediario entre los europeos, gringos y las colonias americanas. El impero vivía en déficit crónico por la enorme fuga de capitales incapaz de sufragar sus gastos, al punto que Castilla arruinada y empobrecida estaba peor que sus mismas colonias.
> 
> Alemania sostendrá al elefante enfermo español hasta el momento que lo seque por completo, entonces solo se encargara de apoderarse de los pedazos que le sean más útiles como sucedió en su día con Yugoslavia. La fantasía de los españoles es creer que están en el carro de los ganadores cuando no son más que sirvientes, monos feria y están para poner el culo en las playas nudistas de sus amos berlineses, es una verdad incomoda pero es la verdad señores.



Parece que he dado en el blanco cuando he hablado de culpabilidades, tanto texto de respuesta lo atestigua.Sigue soñando con el fin de España, que es gratis. Y encima con Alemania con Marruecos de verdugos , que no son mas que secundarios en la obra de teatro, estas perdidisimo.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Parece que he dado en el blanco cuando he hablado de culpabilidades, tanto texto de respuesta lo atestigua.Sigue soñando con el fin de España, que es gratis. Y encima con Alemania con Marruecos de verdugos , que no son mas que secundarios en la obra de teatro, estas perdidisimo.



te has confundido de jilo, payo...


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

La sinergia que se está dando entre los distintos yutuberos hispanistas está siendo de lo más interesante. Cada vez más canales y, lo mejor de todo, van colaborando unos con otros y se van incorporando nuevos.

Este canal, decíamos allá, también se suma a esta moda de ir reuniendo gente de diferentes países en sus programas


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

poco a poco, de momento que se vaya hablando...


----------



## Yakuza (17 Mar 2022)

Un renacimiento de la Hispanidad es lo único que puede salvar al mundo de convertirse en un estercolero.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Mar 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Un renacimiento de la Hispanidad es lo único que puede salvar al mundo de convertirse en un estercolero.



Así es.


----------



## BGA (17 Mar 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Un renacimiento de la Hispanidad es lo único que puede salvar al mundo de convertirse en un estercolero.



Estoy de acuerdo pero convendría respaldar esa afirmación.


----------



## Tumama (23 Mar 2022)

Memes Rusheristas


Canal memero Nacionalista




t.me












Telegram: Contact @SoleMareFascismo







t.me












Pensamiento Nacional e Iberoamericano


Canal de difusión de un pensar situado, que contribuya a la emancipación y realización económica, social, cultural y espiritual de nuestro Pueblo.




t.me












Librería Nacional


El material compartido en este canal no infringe derechos de copyright.	⚠️	Los autores están fallecidos, o permitieron la difusión de sus obras sin fines de lucro. Colaboraciones y sugerencias: @ForoNacional	☝	gratis accepistis, gratis date




t.me












Biblioteca Reaccionaria


You can view and join @bibliotecareaccionaria right away.




t.me












Telegram: Contact @tacuara







t.me





decenas de canales como esos, argentinos, y no son precisamente anti españoles.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Mar 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> "No éramos de España, nosotros éramos España" ❌ |@Historia con Patricio Lons - YouTube





Es un canal que sigo.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Mar 2022)

Sabiendo que, por parte de los mezquinos, se interpretará mal lo que sigue es que... la mejor gente joven, en cuanto se toma un tiempo para conocer, acaba congeniando con el Hispanismo, que ayuda a interpretar fracasos que antes se explicaban en clave fatalista, derrotista, etc. y particularista. Ahora ya está accesible a cualquiera de los cientos de millones de hispanos una visión positiva, entusiasta, vital y a la escala correcta. 

No lo van a poder parar. Y ya se nota la preocupación en ambientes afines al poder establecido.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Mar 2022)

Lo raro es que esos países nunca hayan llegado a crear una especie de UE a su estilo. Sin duda hay una "mano negra" que lo impide.


----------



## Libistros (23 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Sabiendo que, por parte de los mezquinos, se interpretará mal lo que sigue es que... la mejor gente joven, en cuanto se toma un tiempo para conocer, acaba congeniando con el Hispanismo, que ayuda a interpretar fracasos que antes se explicaban en clave fatalista, derrotista, etc. y particularista. Ahora ya está accesible a cualquiera de los cientos de millones de hispanos una visión positiva, entusiasta, vital y a la escala correcta.
> 
> No lo van a poder parar. Y ya se nota la preocupación en ambientes afines al poder establecido.



Es necesario que los mexicanos, cual horda, "derroyan" lo que queda de "América" imponiendo sus costumbres (para algo les ha dado Dios un carácter extravertido), es la única manera de hacer algo digno, mientras Estados Unidos siga porculeando espoleado por los ingleses no se va a lograr nada. Se hace indispensable romper ese vínculo.

Por eso es muy mala señal que el progresismo esté calando tan rápido en México, son nuestro ariete porque son los únicos que tienen la demografía a su favor. Si personajes como el AMLO y semejantes no son despachados pronto, olvídate.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Es necesario que los mexicanos, cual horda, "derroyan" lo que queda de "América" imponiendo sus costumbres (para algo les ha dado Dios un carácter extravertido), es la única manera de hacer algo digno, mientras Estados Unidos siga porculeando espoleado por los ingleses no se va a lograr nada. Se hace indispensable romper ese vínculo.
> 
> Por eso es muy mala señal que el progresismo esté calando tan rápido en México, son nuestro ariete porque son los únicos que tienen la demografía a su favor. Si personajes como el AMLO y semejantes no son despachados pronto, olvídate.



México, he dicho muy a menudo, será el país cuya oligarquía sea más bélicosa contra el hispanismo. Por la sencilla razón de que es uno de los ejes clave, más bien el principal. Su élite es logiana aunque el pueblo sigue siendo muy hispánico.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Es necesario que los mexicanos, cual horda, "derroyan" lo que queda de "América" imponiendo sus costumbres (para algo les ha dado Dios un carácter extravertido), es la única manera de hacer algo digno, mientras Estados Unidos siga porculeando espoleado por los ingleses no se va a lograr nada. Se hace indispensable romper ese vínculo.
> 
> Por eso es muy mala señal que el progresismo esté calando tan rápido en México, son nuestro ariete porque son los únicos que tienen la demografía a su favor. Si personajes como el AMLO y semejantes no son despachados pronto, olvídate.



Por lo que me comenta gente que vive en EEUU, es increíble la cantidad de "latinos" de segunda y tercera generación que ni hablan el idioma ni tienen interés real en sus raíces salvo cosas como la gastronomía, de la cual el mundo anglo tambiénien se apropia y mercantiliza. La capacidad de asimilación de los yanquis es bastante grande, supongo que la mantendrán mientras la economía responda. ¿Tú qué piensas?


----------



## Libistros (23 Mar 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Por lo que me comenta gente que vive en EEUU, es increíble la cantidad de "latinos" de segunda y tercera generación que ni hablan el idioma ni tienen interés real en sus raíces salvo cosas como la gastronomía, de la cual el mundo anglo tambiénien se apropia y mercantiliza. La capacidad de asimilación de los yanquis es bastante grande, supongo que la mantendrán mientras la economía responda. ¿Tú qué piensas?



Estoy parcialmente de acuerdo. Hay un tipo de inmigración: de los 80 y 90 que se avergonzaba de sus raíces y dejaba incluso de hablar el idioma (de aquella aún no eran latinos ni hispanos, sólo chicanos) pero para mi sorpresa las oleadas de inmigración posterior y sus descendientes (pues tienen críos muy pronto para los estándares nuncafollistas españoles) se muestran bastante orgullosos de su "latinidad", además que a oídos de un americano nativo el español (especialmente el de España, por lo inhabitual) es muy mojabragas y muchas (pero también muchos) tratan de chapurrear lo que pueden mejorando la percepción social de la lengua (y su cultura asociada). La apropiación cultural yanqui puede ser no tan mala en este caso pues las costumbres tan disímiles con Inglaterra podrían ocasionar que sean vistos como extraños (y no sólo de boquilla, como ahora, por lo del motín del té)

El gran caballo de Troya es el indigenismo y el feminismo (unidos de la mano para destrozarlo todo) pero confío en que el "mujerismo", tal como en España, se pasará tanto de rosca que acabará creando un gran rechazo social en poco tiempo tal cual ha ocurrido aquí y, por extensión, al indigenismo que gracias a su sangriento pasado, en el fondo, es una muy débil oposición. A una mala está Brasil que es más afín a nosotros y puede ser usado para acabar de romper ese vínculo USA-UK que es, como he mencionado, lo prioritario.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Estoy parcialmente de acuerdo. Hay un tipo de inmigración: de los 80 y 90 que se avergonzaba de sus raíces y dejaba incluso de hablar el idioma (de aquella aún no eran latinos ni hispanos, sólo chicanos) pero para mi sorpresa las oleadas de inmigración posterior y sus descendientes (pues tienen críos muy pronto para los estándares nuncafollistas españoles) se muestran bastante orgullosos de su "latinidad", además que a oídos de un americano nativo el español (especialmente el de España, por lo inhabitual) es muy mojabragas y muchas (pero también muchos) tratan de chapurrear lo que pueden mejorando la percepción social de la lengua (y su cultura asociada). La apropiación cultural yanqui puede ser no tan mala en este caso pues las costumbres tan disímiles con Inglaterra podrían ocasionar que sean vistos como extraños (y no sólo de boquilla, como ahora, por lo del motín del té)
> 
> El gran caballo de Troya es el indigenismo y el feminismo (unidos de la mano para destrozarlo todo) pero confío en que el "mujerismo", tal como en España, se pasará tanto de rosca que acabará creando un gran rechazo social en poco tiempo tal cual ha ocurrido aquí y, por extensión, al indigenismo que gracias a su sangriento pasado, en el fondo, es una muy débil oposición. A una mala está Brasil que es más afín a nosotros y puede ser usado para acabar de romper ese vínculo USA-UK que es, como he mencionado, lo prioritario.



Por ahí tengo todavía el libro de Huntington en que alerta de que EEUU acabaría perdiendo el suroeste, y ya tiene unos cuantos años. Si se ven amenazados por lo hispano, habrá que ver qué medidas tomarán.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Mar 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Estoy parcialmente de acuerdo. Hay un tipo de inmigración: de los 80 y 90 que se avergonzaba de sus raíces y dejaba incluso de hablar el idioma (de aquella aún no eran latinos ni hispanos, sólo chicanos) pero para mi sorpresa las oleadas de inmigración posterior y sus descendientes (pues tienen críos muy pronto para los estándares nuncafollistas españoles) se muestran bastante orgullosos de su "latinidad", además que a oídos de un americano nativo el español (especialmente el de España, por lo inhabitual) es muy mojabragas y muchas (pero también muchos) tratan de chapurrear lo que pueden mejorando la percepción social de la lengua (y su cultura asociada). La apropiación cultural yanqui puede ser no tan mala en este caso pues las costumbres tan disímiles con Inglaterra podrían ocasionar que sean vistos como extraños (y no sólo de boquilla, como ahora, por lo del motín del té)
> 
> El gran caballo de Troya es el indigenismo y el feminismo (unidos de la mano para destrozarlo todo) pero confío en que el "mujerismo", tal como en España, se pasará tanto de rosca que acabará creando un gran rechazo social en poco tiempo tal cual ha ocurrido aquí y, por extensión, al indigenismo que gracias a su sangriento pasado, en el fondo, es una muy débil oposición. A una mala está Brasil que es más afín a nosotros y puede ser usado para acabar de romper ese vínculo USA-UK que es, como he mencionado, lo prioritario.



En los Usa el poder angloamericano tiene un grave problema gestándose. Cuando se alcance la masa crítica de hispanos bien posicionados socioeconómicamente indefectiblemente sentirá necesidad de dotarse de pompa y orgullo de alcurnia.
El pasado hispánico preanglo será entonces una auténtica bomba de relojería. Supongo que algunos intentarán reivindicar la autoría hispánica de la secesión contra Inglaterra (básicamente de la capitanía general de Cuba y la Florida) pero los más potentes acabarían por reivi dicar el virreinato.

Ojo, anglos, os quedan dos generaciones, no más...


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Mar 2022)

Entre esa gente que perdió la lengua de sus padres o abuelos ya hay un desarraigo cultural muy importante. Cuando es una familia estructurada y las abuelas viven con ellos no pierden el idioma ni de coña, tendrán su acento, fallos, falsos amigos, etc, pero son capaces de comunicarse.

El caso de la Yenifer López podría ser bastante ejemplificador de lo que dices, de que la cosa ha cambiado. En su juventud posiblemente hubiese dejado de lado sus raíces para abrirse camino en el mundillo del que vive pero a raíz de cierta entrevista en un canal hispano fue criticado su nive de Español y la cosa ha debido de hacer tal mella que la tía se ha ido poniendo las pilas. Que no se... que igual ella solo hizo el papelón en aquella entrevista porque en sus tiempos estaba de moda alardear de latino que no sabe español o lo habla mal, una especie de signo de integración-triunfo social.

Como bien dices han ido cambiando las tornas en cuanto a prestigio social. Evidentemente allá donde hay desestructuración familiar es otro asunto y lamentablemente la emigración suele ir asociada a ese problema. 

El tema se trató en su día en el foro COES, desde entonces han ido pasando cositas... la reacción hispanista al sur del río Bravo, o mejor dicho, al sur del Canal de Panamá, por ejemplo:









¿Surgirá un movimimento hispanista en el seno de los USA?


De momento solo existe una cosa llamada latinismo modelada por los medios de comunicación masivos basada en desencuentros asimilativos y su proyección en el plano musical pero... como el forero Gerión de burbuja menciona y otros también hemos comentado, hay un sector de hispanos que va alcanzando...




www.corazonespanol.es


----------



## Treefrog (24 Mar 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Por lo que me comenta gente que vive en EEUU, es increíble la cantidad de "latinos" de segunda y tercera generación que ni hablan el idioma ni tienen interés real en sus raíces salvo cosas como la gastronomía, de la cual el mundo anglo tambiénien se apropia y mercantiliza. La capacidad de asimilación de los yanquis es bastante grande, supongo que la mantendrán mientras la economía responda. ¿Tú qué piensas?



Eso es lo que iba a comentar, la empresa en la que trabajo en Alemania tiene fábricas en USA, y todos los "Gonzalez", "Martinez", etc habaln inglés sin acento y poco o nada de español. El fenotipo sigue siendo mestizo, claro, y por la estructura de la socidad Yankee , se siguen casando dentro de la comunidad "latina", pero son tan norteamericanos (el gentilicio usado en Iberaoamérica para lo que aqui llamamos americanos) como cualquier descendiente de italianos, armenios o polacos.
Estoy hablando de centros urbanos LEJOS de la frontera con México o del sur de la Florida

Lo que sucede, es que hay un influjo brutal de nuevos inmigrantes, que mantene viva a esa comunidad hispanohablante con sus medios de comunicación , pero si se cortase ese flujo (algo que no va a suceder el futuro próximo) , el futuro del español en USA sería similar al del alemán , medio USA tiene raíces alemanas.
Las zonas de frontera y el sur de la Florida tienen una dinámica propia, Miami es un poco el hub inoficial de Iberoamérica, con servicios financieros, legales e inmobliarios para la "elite" del subcontinente.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Eso es lo que iba a comentar, la empresa en la que trabajo en Alemania tiene fábricas en USA, y todos los "Gonzalez", "Martinez", etc habaln inglés sin acento y poco o nada de español. El fenotipo sigue siendo mestizo, claro, y por la estructura de la socidad Yankee , se siguen casando dentro de la comunidad "latina", pero son tan norteamericanos (el gentilicio usado en Iberaoamérica para lo que aqui llamamos americanos) como cualquier descendiente de italianos, armenios o polacos.
> Estoy hablando de centros urbanos LEJOS de la frontera con México o del sur de la Florida
> 
> Lo que sucede, es que hay un influjo brutal de nuevos inmigrantes, que mantene viva a esa comunidad hispanohablante con sus medios de comunicación , pero si se cortase ese flujo (algo que no va a suceder el futuro próximo) , el futuro del español en USA sería similar al del alemán , medio USA tiene raíces alemanas.
> Las zonas de frontera y el sur de la Florida tienen una dinámica propia, Miami es un poco el hub inoficial de Iberoamérica, con servicios financieros, legales e inmobliarios para la "elite" del subcontinente.



En la zona de Baltimore tengo una familiar lejana con 3 hijos que no hablan español. Si vivieran en Texas imagino que sería distinto, claro.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Eso es lo que iba a comentar, la empresa en la que trabajo en Alemania tiene fábricas en USA, y todos los "Gonzalez", "Martinez", etc habaln inglés sin acento y poco o nada de español. El fenotipo sigue siendo mestizo, claro, y por la estructura de la socidad Yankee , se siguen casando dentro de la comunidad "latina", pero son tan norteamericanos (el gentilicio usado en Iberaoamérica para lo que aqui llamamos americanos) como cualquier descendiente de italianos, armenios o polacos.
> *Estoy hablando de centros urbanos LEJOS de la frontera con México o del sur de la Florida*
> 
> Lo que sucede, es que hay un influjo brutal de nuevos inmigrantes, que mantene viva a esa comunidad hispanohablante con sus medios de comunicación , pero si se cortase ese flujo (algo que no va a suceder el futuro próximo) , el futuro del español en USA sería similar al del alemán , medio USA tiene raíces alemanas.
> Las zonas de frontera y el sur de la Florida tienen una dinámica propia, Miami es un poco el hub inoficial de Iberoamérica, con servicios financieros, legales e inmobliarios para la "elite" del subcontinente.



Es lo que varias veces se ha comentado en el foro cuando sale el asunto. Una cosa es la línea de avance del idioma, es decir, la continuidad y entronque con el resto de América y otra las islas o bolsas que se van formando fuera de ella. Aquí es donde se da más fuertemente el fenómeno que dices (aunque Nueva York, probablemente por cuestión numérica, vuelve a ser excepción dentro de la excepción).

Pero es que aún en esos sitios ha venido sucediendo lo que hablábamos. Hay generaciones de gente cuya prioridad era integrarse socialmente y han ido dejando lastre. Pero, si la famosa pirámide de Maslow no engaña, llega un momento en que las aspiraciones van más allá de posicionarse económicamente y entran en juego otros factores más subjetivos, autoestima, prestigio social, etc. Y ahí es donde digo que los "latinos" se van acercando a la masa crítica que permita generar un movimiento en ese sentido.

Por ahí puse en cierta ocasión un vídeo que expresaba el sentimiento de la colonia cubana en Florida, que a pesar de su buena situación económica, hablo de gente de los bien establecidos no del aluvión migratorio de los últimos lustros, con el orgullo tocado por frases del tipo "ustedes son extranjeros aquí, guárdense su idioma para casa, que el idioma de la Florida es el inglés". Pues bien, en la Florida es cada vez más fuerte el impulso de estos cubanos y cubanodescendientes que coquetean con el discurso alternativo de... "no, estamos en la Florida, antigua capitanía de Cuba, aquí se habla Español antes que inglés y, no solo eso, nuestros antepasados fueron los artífices de la independencia de los EE.UU., pues las tropas de Gálvez, fuerza naval, financiación, vino en buena parte de nuestra capitanía".

Este último discurso es bastante más potente, además de acorde a la realidad. Es, por tanto, ineludible para esa gente el recurrir al hispanismo, aunque sea con cierto sesgo, para poder desplegar ese tipo de discursos.

Si a alguien le apetece busco el enlace y lo pongo, porque es muy esclarecedor de lo que puede ir sucediendo, de cómo se pueden conformar diversas corrientes hispanistas en los USA.


----------



## Treefrog (24 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es lo que varias veces se ha comentado en el foro cuando sale el asunto. Una cosa es la línea de avance del idioma, es decir, la continuidad y entronque con el resto de América y otra las islas o bolsas que se van formando fuera de ella. Aquí es donde se da más fuertemente el fenómeno que dices (aunque Nueva York, probablemente por cuestión numérica, vuelve a ser excepción dentro de la excepción).
> 
> Pero es que aún en esos sitios ha venido sucediendo lo que hablábamos. Hay generaciones de gente cuya prioridad era integrarse socialmente y han ido dejando lastre. Pero, si la famosa pirámide de Maslow no engaña, llega un momento en que las aspiraciones van más allá de posicionarse económicamente y entran en juego otros factores más subjetivos, autoestima, prestigio social, etc. Y ahí es donde digo que los "latinos" se van acercando a la masa crítica que permita generar un movimiento en ese sentido.
> 
> ...



Si puedes poner el enlace te lo agradecería.

Otro de los motivos por el cual los cubanos de la Florida mantienen el español (además de la masa crítica de hispanoparlantes que lo permite) supongo que es el deseo de volver a Cuba o bien de mantener el contacto con la Isla.
No hay casi famoso o famosillo , empresario o político hispanoamericano que no tenga intereses en el sur de la Florida.
Hasta hace unos años Miami era el polo de producción de telenovelas y música para toda hispanoamérica (mejor no digo nada de la calidad de la mayoría de las producciones )
El futuro del español en el sur del a Florida está asegurado


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Si puedes poner el enlace te lo agradecería.
> 
> Otro de los motivos por el cual los cubanos de la Florida mantienen el español (además de la masa crítica de hispanoparlantes que lo permite) supongo que es el deseo de volver a Cuba o bien de mantener el contacto con la Isla.
> No hay casi famoso o famosillo , empresario o político hispanoamericano que no tenga intereses en el sur de la Florida.
> ...



Te busco el video -que es cojonudo para mi gusto- y te lo pongo.

En cuanto a la Florida parece que se ha sumado desde hace años una nueva corriente, con la llegada de muchos puertorriqueños, que tradicionalmente tiraban para Nueva York.


----------



## Treefrog (24 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Te busco el video -que es cojonudo para mi gusto- y te lo pongo.
> 
> En cuanto a la Florida parece que se ha sumado desde hace años una nueva corriente, con la llegada de muchos puertorriqueños, que tradicionalmente tiraban para Nueva York.



Y no olvides el exilio venezolano, pero es un mosaico de iberoamericanos , la conexión de Miami con iberoamérica es hoy (mal que nos pese) mayor a la de Madrid. Obviamente que la geografía juega un papel fundamental , no es lo mismo estar a 3 horas del DF, Bogotá, Caracas, toda Centroamérica, que estar a 10 a 13 horas de vuelo.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Mar 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Y no olvides el exilio venezolano, pero es un mosaico de iberoamericanos , la conexión de Miami con iberoamérica es hoy (mal que nos pese) mayor a la de Madrid. Obviamente que la geografía juega un papel fundamental , no es lo mismo estar a 3 horas del DF, Bogotá, Caracas, toda Centroamérica, que estar a 10 a 13 horas de vuelo.



acabo de encontrarlo, el video es cojonudo de cabo a rabo pero para llevarte al grano de lo que digo te lo posiciono en la intervención del cura, el discurso que les proporciona a los cubanos de Florida la herramienta para posicionarse como corresponde, sin ser considerados como ajenos al territorio de la Florida que ocupan



(por cierto, es un descojono cualquier charla allá donde intervienen los vejetes cubanos de solera española)

PD1: el calvo de la izquierda es el embajador español... que seguramente no sabe dónde meterse y cómo ponerse de perfil.


----------



## Libistros (24 Mar 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> En la zona de Baltimore tengo una familiar lejana con 3 hijos que no hablan español. Si vivieran en Texas imagino que sería distinto, claro.



¡Hombre!, hay zonas en los que ver a un hispano es casi anecdótico. En las Dakotas, por ejemplo, debe haber cuatro gatos y el que asó la manteca, al menos yo no he visto ninguno cuando estuve por esos lares. Los hijos de mi cuñado hablan perfecto español pero estamos hablando de que residen en Colorado; no tengo ni idea del estatus del idioma en su escuela, un día de estos les pregunto. No es sólo por la pujanza del español es que también reciben otro tipo de inmigración no vinculada al maligno mundo anglo que aunque hablan perfectamente inglés no tienen el vínculo cultural que desarrolló la inmigración alemana y, por ende, no perciben como un ataque lo hispano estando más dispuesto a hablarlo si hiciera falta.

De todas formas necesitaríamos un poco más de músculo económico para dar el salto, no se puede fiar todo a una inmigración sin freno y contraproducente, hay que tener cierta pujanza económica que desarrolle clases medias CULTAS que ejerzan presión de grupo o podemos encontrarnos con un caso de país con doble idioma: el español para las chachas, el inglés para los amos (justo lo que creían los chicanos de los 80)


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Mar 2022)

Parece que hay congresistas angloUSanos que están observando de reojo lo del reunificacionismo puertoriqueño. Tendrán sus chivatos.

En cuanto a los unificacionismos hispanoamericanos hay básicamente dos referencias:

1. El virreinal triunfante durante 3 siglos. 
2. El bolivariano, un fracaso rotundo en unos años. 

Cúal es el modelo ganador es evidente.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno, bueno, tampoco nos emocionemos, los "liberalderechoides" siguen siendo mayoritariamente pro libertadores lo que pasa es que se están acojonando con la oleada comunista. Por otra parte inducida por la baja calidad de sus derechas.


----------



## BGA (24 Mar 2022)

Me alegro muchísimo de la marea pro hispánica que estamos viendo pero creo que estamos ante una prueba de fuego importante por el asunto de Ucrania. En tiempos de paz parece que nos dispersamos, o también, que podemos centrarnos en cosas que no son de urgente necesidad. Pero en tiempos de urgencia las cosas cambian y las que son o parecen fruto del pensar tranquilo y sin presiones, pasan a un segundo lugar. Hoy, como no recuerdo en muchos años, las circunstancias nos obligan a tomar partido y solo hay dos, ser pro-rusos, con lo que ello quiere decir en contra de las alianzas subscritas por España y buena parte del resto de Hispanoamérica, o ser pro... justamente lo que percibimos como nuestro mayor enemigo histórico pero también cultural, económico, diplomático... Además nuestra indefensión económica y militar y en consecuencia nuestro miedo, nos obliga a tomar partido dejando atrás cuestiones que siendo muy actuales no nos parecen igual de urgentes. 

Para mi es una situación incómoda pero al mismo tiempo forma parte del enriquecimiento que procuran las experiencias. Enfrentarte a la realidad incluye hacerlo con todos los miedos, preocupaciones e intereses que sin duda pondrán a prueba la consistencia de las ideas y las convicciones. 

Creo que hay dos formas de pensar las cosas y parecerá una simpleza... Una forma es simple y otra compleja. La simple ofrece conclusiones "adaptadas" al momento y la compleja se ve sometida al combate entre lo que pensábamos en tiempos de paz y holganza y lo que nos toca vivir en clave de urgencia y miedo. No siempre es posible, a pesar del trabajo que supone, congraciar ambos estados y en ellos ambas formas de pensar. Todos adolecemos de un porcentaje de idealismo del que no tenemos noticia propia hasta que nos vemos obligados a enfrentar esos ideales con la realidad urgente. 

¿Somos aliados o enemigos del anglosfera? ¿Es posible conjugar esos dos tiempos sin caer en contradicción? ¿Podemos asumir que "también" nosotros somos capaces de cabalgar contradicciones? ¿Es positivo para la Hispanidad adoptar el cinismo de la política real?

Quizás la solución sea rebajar el ánimo de revancha y pensar las cosas "como sí" su valor real fuera que pretendemos reforzar la posición de un mundo Hispano sin que medie la perentoria necesidad moral de buscar palanca en el enemigo y el odio. Así como es cierto que despertar a la Gen Mentira lleva consigo mirar a los supuestamente socios con enfado y resquemor, también es cierto, eso creo, que la Hispanidad tiene vida propia en tal dimensión que ese recelo o ánimo de desquite puede perfectamente quedar en la anécdota de quien reconoce que ha sido engañado. Propongo por lo tanto superar ese estado de ánimo que camina por el filo del ajuste de cuentas para centrarnos en lo que nos importa y es porque su importancia "en sí" no necesita de otros motores que los de la comprensión y por otra parte y también urgente, la necesidad de cooperación entre nuestros países. 

¿No es acaso esta una posición perfectamente católica y cristiana? El perdón implica necesariamente abrir puertas al futuro. La venganza solo merodea la puerta propicia para satisfacer su odio. Es en el perdón entre nosotros y para con nuestros difamadores que encontraremos la puerta del camino limpio, el único que tiene la capacidad para hacer nuevas todas las cosas... Es una oportunidad doble porque el que perdona deja atrás su ánimo malgastado al tiempo que demuestra una solvencia que tranquilizará al enemigo e irritará el verdadero enemigo. Esa exposición que implica el perdón hará que los malos salgan de sus cuevas y se exhiban ante el mundo como lo que son sin tener fuerza alguna para poder evitarlo.

¿No es acaso esta posición un ejercicio moral de política real -católica-?

Hay entre los nuestros gente atea que sin embargo sí son capaces de valorar el sesgo católico del modo de hacer de la España Histórica, pero al mismo tiempo parece que les irrita profundamente nuestra catolicidad, la cual no tendría sentido si no se sigue nutriendo de sus fuentes. Es algo así como al que le gustan los higos pero detesta la higuera y los trabajos y servidumbres que supone disponer de tan sabroso fruto. No es poca su labor ni despreciable pero me pregunto cómo resolverían ese enfrentamiento entre sus ideas "doctas" y las urgencias que se nos vienen. ¿Acaso recurriendo al cinismo? ¿es tan pobre el alma hispánica? ¿Es posible que la descatolización en su versión "fuente", es decir, religiosa, tenga la capacidad de dar soluciones pragmáticas del mismo tono y envergadura que la que no se olvida ni odia a sus fuentes?

Allá por los inicios de mi recorrido en este foro era capaz de decir que lo hispano para mí tenía una naturaleza particular que no necesitaba de nada más que ser originario de España por la razón que fuere. De hecho recuerdo que Bernaldo comentaba que era a causa del catolicismo y yo me negaba a aceptarlo. Pues yo estaba en un error y me complazco en reconocerlo. Es esa "maldita religión de perdedores" la que me permite ver las cosas de otro modo. No es el hombre y sus circunstancias sino el hombre consciente de sus referencias, Las circunstancia mudan y hacen del hombre una hoja al viento. Las referencias aquilatadas por siglos de magnífica persistencia son las que le dan al hombre su principal sustancia cuando se propone exponerse a la verdad buscando la Gloria.


----------



## Madrid (25 Mar 2022)

La Hispanidad no existe.

El concepto de Hispanidad no existe, que tuvo una parte positiva en el balance del momento que se forjó, es extraordianariamente importante y hay que reconocerlo.

La Hispanidad en un contexto actual, disolutorio no tiene sentido apenás, la ideología liberal no puede entender la Hispanidad sino el negocio, el socialismo solo puede ver en ella lugares donde experimentar movimientos subversivos como el indigenismo . Entonces es muy difícil en unos esquemas ideológicos como lo de las ideologías dominantes pueda haber espacio para la Hispanidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Mar 2022)

Por supuesto que existe la Hispanidad. No se discute lo evidente.

Abre otro hilo y discutimos si existes tú o no. 

Aquí se hace un seguimiento, precisamente, de cómo va tomando forma un nuevo movimiento hispanista que se extenderá los próximos años.



Madrid dijo:


> La Hispanidad no existe.
> 
> El concepto de Hispanidad no existe, que tuvo una parte positiva en el balance del momento que se forjó, es extraordianariamente importante y hay que reconocerlo.
> 
> La Hispanidad en un contexto actual, disolutorio no tiene sentido apenás, la ideología liberal no puede entender la Hispanidad sino el negocio, el socialismo solo puede ver en ella lugares donde experimentar movimientos subversivos como el indigenismo . Entonces es muy difícil en unos esquemas ideológicos como lo de las ideologías dominantes pueda haber espacio para la Hispanidad.


----------



## BGA (25 Mar 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> La Hispanidad no existe.
> 
> El concepto de Hispanidad no existe, que tuvo una parte positiva en el balance del momento que se forjó, es extraordianariamente importante y hay que reconocerlo.
> 
> La Hispanidad en un contexto actual, disolutorio no tiene sentido apenás, la ideología liberal no puede entender la Hispanidad sino el negocio, el socialismo solo puede ver en ella lugares donde experimentar movimientos subversivos como el indigenismo . Entonces es muy difícil en unos esquemas ideológicos como lo de las ideologías dominantes pueda haber espacio para la Hispanidad.



Hispanidad es la Catolicidad Menor y hereda de ella su universalidad. Universalidad no es internacionalidad o imperialismo sino un atributo en quien todos los demás pueden encontrar sus propias raíces. Universal es lo arquetípico, lo original, la raíz de todo, la matriz en la que todo encuentra su sitio y su justificación y lo mejor, donde cada justificación acaba entendiendo las otras justificaciones.

El mundo moderno es sintético como la medicina química lo es a los principios curativos naturales. La síntesis procura eficacia, eficiencia, racionalidad y economía, pero la síntesis deja atrás lo general para sumergirse en lo concreto y paradójicamente es de sus bases de concreción que pretende regresar a la comprensión del todo.

En la Hispanidad caben por tanto el liberal y el socialista porque nunca dejó en manos de la fatalidad las consecuencias de la carreara hacia las riquezas ni el cercenamiento de las responsabilidades individuales. En este sentido no sería la Hispanidad quien debiera acomodarse a las corrientes sintéticas de la Universalidad -el Catolicismo- sino que serán ellas quienes encuentren en la Hispanidad su propia esencia así como poner a prueba esa dialéctica que parece sostenerlas en sus razones particulares y enfrentadas.


----------



## Madrid (25 Mar 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Hispanidad es la Catolicidad Menor y hereda de ella su universalidad. Universalidad no es internacionalidad o imperialismo sino un atributo en quien todos los demás pueden encontrar sus propias raíces. Universal es lo arquetípico, lo original, la raíz de todo, la matriz en la que todo encuentra su sitio y su justificación y lo mejor, donde cada justificación acaba entendiendo las otras justificaciones.
> 
> El mundo moderno es sintético como la medicina química lo es a los principios curativos naturales. La síntesis procura eficacia, eficiencia, racionalidad y economía, pero la síntesis deja atrás lo general para sumergirse en lo concreto y paradójicamente es de sus bases de concreción que pretende regresar a la comprensión del todo.
> 
> En la Hispanidad caben por tanto el liberal y el socialista porque nunca dejó en manos de la fatalidad las consecuencias de la carreara hacia las riquezas ni el cercenamiento de las responsabilidades individuales. En este sentido no sería la Hispanidad quien debiera acomodarse a las corrientes sintéticas de la Universalidad -el Catolicismo- sino que serán ellas quienes encuentren en la Hispanidad su propia esencia así como poner a prueba esa dialéctica que parece sostenerlas en sus razones particulares y enfrentadas.



Por lo que entiendo y he visto en vuestros textos, entendéis Hispanidad como el refuerzo de la fe. 

Pero ese eje de la Historia de España es inmediatamente comprensible por la razón para quien ha recuperado la fe , sin grandes esfuerzos intelectuales. Desde mi modesto punto de vista.

La Hispanidad no deja de ser un concepto de sustitución, porque en realidad se queda corto, porque la Hispanidad como concepto cultural tiene su interés, en realidad sustituye a la cristiandad Hispánica, es decir a la Monarquía Hispánica. Es un elemento ya no cultural, sino político, que tiene que ver con la interpretación completa de la Historia de España. De la Cristiandad mayor que se rompe cuando nacen los estados europeos y queda reducida a la Monarquia Hispánica de la Casa de Austria como Cristiandad menor. Esta incluso rota en el siglo XIX, por las ideas liberales e ilustradas que son las que lejos de construir España, la destruyen, quedando una Cristiandad mínima que sería el Carlismo.

Ahora bien, como te decía, o bien carne de cañón para las empresas o carne de cañón para la revolución con las ideologías dominantes es muy díficil que haya espacio para la Hispanidad. 

Sobre el último párrafo, pues siempre que se ha intentado crear algo se ha acabado rompiendo con los lazos naturales. En cualquier caso, un placer hablar contigo conforero.


----------



## BGA (25 Mar 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo y he visto en vuestros textos, entendéis Hispanidad como el refuerzo de la fe.
> 
> Pero ese eje de la Historia de España es inmediatamente comprensible por la razón para quien ha recuperado la fe , sin grandes esfuerzos intelectuales. Desde mi modesto punto de vista.
> 
> ...



Creo que el reflote de la idea de Hispanidad tiene mucho que ver como punto de inflexión de lo que usted afirma. Toda la decadencia que menciona está impulsando un deseo y una necesidad de autoafirmación de una identidad masacrada por los poderes imperantes pero que detrás de esa masacre no han sabido hacer nuevas propuestas y con ellas, nuevas formas de conquista de las almas. Han creado un vació existencial en la comunidad hispánica, por decirlo así, que de vuelta de la aventura liberal y socialista que los condenó sin paliativos a ser patios traseros y consumidores con alcances muy limitados e inestables, buscan referencias. Las tuvieron, así lo pensaron y pensamos en realidad, en la promesa de un nuevo mundo de paz y progreso que sin embargo sacudía con extrema violencia a nuestros países apenas padecieran un resfriado esos prometedores y encantadores sin una idea de imperio universal pero sí global en términos de factoría. Son imperios de carácter nacionalista y étnico que no pueden aceptar la igualdad eficaz entre los pueblos de la tierra ni siquiera cuando sueñan tenerlos a todos a sus pies. Por decirlo de otro modo, se han estrellado contra el techo de cristal de su propia incapacidad filosófica para asumirse líderes de un mundo en paz tutelado y dirigido por ellos. Nacionalismo, racismo, mesianismo, fatalidad justificante... son las debilidades intrínsecas de esos modos imperiales al borde del agotamiento.

Hay mucha teología implicada aunque lo vistan de filosofía. Tal vez sea esa la razón por la que su pensamiento ya no puede sino dar vueltas sobre su mismo eje, como la cuerda que se acorta en cada vuelta completa al un poste.

Ya no podemos soñar más que en transhumanismo o guerras. O en ambos, como una necesidad maldita que abra el camino a la próxima revolución.

Como ve, estamos planteando el problema de la Hispanidad en términos temporales diferentes. El suyo, pragmático, hace hincapié en los hechos y en el estado de cosas actuales, y desde ellos está convencido de que nada se puede hacer. Aprecia la fuerza del rival y al mismo tiempo destaca ese proceso de contracción de la Cristiandad. Mi punto de vista parte precisamente de ahí, sin poner una coma ni un pero a lo que ha dicho. Esa foto fija de la que habla, es eso, una foto fija que por muy fiel a la realidad del momento que sea, lleva consigo a su vez la semilla de su propia destrucción.

Se dice algo así como que el verdadero prestigio de uno se lo da la calidad de sus enemigos en una relación directa. Los impulsos leyendanegristas no han cesado ni cuando los objetos de su persecución muestran claramente que ya no son rivales dignos de su afán. Si naciones tan poderosas se complacen aún en humillarnos cuando nuestra inestabilidad e insignificancia internacional movería más a compasión y a tregua que al escarnio sistemático que no solo no ha cesado sino que parece ir a más, deberíamos considerar qué somos a sus ojos que con tanta saña hurgan en nuestras heridas. ¿Qué futuro nos espera que no sea disolvernos teniendo asumida una historia tan clara y tenazmente manipulada? Eso es lo que está pasando a mi parecer. No nos queda más ilusión que buscarnos un lugar preferente bajo la mesa de los señores... y eso no es suficiente cuando progresivamente vamos conociendo que una vez fuimos causa de una envidia malsana y luego rivales dignos de combatir.

La Hispanidad por tanto es una "idea" de futuro que en las actuales circunstancias -las que usted menciona- tiene capacidad para introducir una brisa de esperanza y al contrario que en otras ocasiones, no la buscaremos fuera de "lo nuestro", sino recuperando la memoria de lo nuestro. Ánimos de desquite y venganza están garantizados pero espero que se trate tan solo de una reacción lógica al gran engaño, a la gran seducción. Precisamente el futuro de la Hispanidad lo entiendo como una propuesta de futuro que toca -debe hacerlo para no fracasar- todos los órdenes de la vida personal y colectiva. Exige una transformación profunda que debe incluir quitarse de encima los viejos vestidos. Exige hombres y mujeres nuevos con Fe en el nuevo -bimilenario- paradigma. Tengo la impresión que algunos lo ven y piensan en clave de poder estratégico pero parece que ignoran la calidad humana de la base. Los viejos -el mundo hispánico atado a sus complejos que cuando no es derrotista es cínico- se comportarán como viejos incluso ante ideas nuevas y así las ideas serán como flores que marchitan su lozanía en las manos de esos viejos hombres atados a un tiempo pasado incompatible con el futuro si son incapaces de transformarse.

Hay teología implicada y así debe ser porque no se entiende desde parámetros meramente materialistas y pragmáticos los esfuerzos de aquellos españoles y luego hispanos que supieron seguir el caminar del sol...

Y ahora regresemos al suelo y veamos qué hay que hacer. Sigamos quitando barro y excrementos de nuestra identidad hispana. No excluyente, no racial, no nacionalista. Muy humana.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Mar 2022)

Mejor no se puede explicar, BGA. ¿No has pensado en reunir esas ideas en un documento?


----------



## BGA (26 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mejor no se puede explicar, BGA. ¿No has pensado en reunir esas ideas en un documento?



Tengo muchas deficiencias para pensar en tal cosa. Me es suficiente si a alguien le parecen válidas mis opiniones, que no son sino mi digestión de las ideas de otros. Pero muchas gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Mar 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Tengo muchas deficiencias para pensar en tal cosa. Me es suficiente si a alguien le parecen válidas mis opiniones, que no son sino mi digestión de las ideas de otros. Pero muchas gracias de todos modos.



Procesarlas y ordenarlas dándole exposición accesible al público también es un gran mérito, quizás la labor más necesaria en los años que vienen. 
Es todo una cadena, unos leen pensadores, otros escriben en foros, otros hacen de ello vídeos youtube, otros documentales, etc hasta que el vaporizado va condensando. 

El siguiente paso va a ser la emergencia de partidos políticos u otro tipo de organizaciones DIRECTAMENTE DE MISIÓN HISPÁNICA.


----------



## BGA (26 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Procesarlas y ordenarlas dándole exposición accesible al público también es un gran mérito, quizás la labor más necesaria en los años que vienen.
> Es todo una cadena, unos leen pensadores, otros escriben en foros, otros hacen de ello vídeos youtube, otros documentales, etc hasta que el vaporizado va condensando.
> 
> El siguiente paso va a ser la emergencia de partidos políticos u otro tipo de organizaciones DIRECTAMENTE DE MISIÓN HISPÁNICA.



Creo que lo que conviene ahora es mantener un perfil político muy bajo y que vaya creciendo "detrás" de lo que sea capaz de evolucionar el perfil cultural y social. Es decir, la política como respuesta efectiva a los movimientos telúricos hispanos. El desmantelamiento dela Leyenda Negra dará paso a dos respuesta anímicas simultáneas: descubrir con qué desprecia se nos ha tratado y redescubrir que nuestras diferencias más graves se lo deben todo precisamente al relato leyendagrenista. Si eso funciona, progresivamente se irán diluyendo los viejos pleitos y desconfianzas, al menos a nivel de la calle. Si un mestizo de español acaba reconociendo que sus propios ancestros no eran villanos sino muy seguramente héroes, sin menoscabo de los méritos de su otra familia, habrá dado un paso para reconocerse legítimamente como uno de nosotros, que incluye por supuesto a todos los mestizos de españoles cuya otra sangre pertenece a pueblos que no se conocían entre si o si sí se conocían no eran precisamente por su admiración mutua... Podrían llegar a pensar que de sus dos orígenes el que más comparten es el español, todo lo contrario de lo que les dice el indigenismo para el que todos los aborígenes americanos eran el mismo pueblo en lucha contra los españoles.

Podríamos estar hablando del "antecesor" común para todos los mestizos de América, liberados al tiempo de la vergüenza de ser hijos de mujeres violadas industrialmente por unos bárbaros sedientos de oro y de sangre. Por nuestra parte poco será tan agradable que alguien que no es como nosotros por su aspecto, reclame legítimamente ser en buena medida lo mismo que nosotros. ¿Sentiríamos tal como como un agravio o como un inmenso orgullo? Recuerda el gran interés que tuvieron algunos viejos foreros hoy casi desaparecidos que traban de inculcarnos un racismo secular que no éramos capaces de reconocer en nosotros y cómo fueron saliendo con el rabo entre las piernas.

En definitiva, mucho hay que andar antes de permitir que los políticos hundas sus pezuñas en este proyecto tan ilusionante. Volvemos a tener la oportunidad de construir desde la base, que es la "salsa" de lo genuinamente hispánico. Los sesgos "ilustrados" habrá que contemplarlos como amenazas que son y espero que se entienda que no estoy contra la cultura popular ni contra la alta cultura, sino contra esa manía de algunos ilustrados de convertirse por sus cohones morenos en vértice y faro de lo que en realidad "debería" pensar y sentir ese pueblo al que en el fondo desprecian.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Mar 2022)

Dugin lleva años haciendo bastante actividad en Argentina.

Evidentemente, como uno de los pilares de Gullo es su antianglicismo... pues le viene bastante bien al rollo duguiniano, multipolar, etc.

A mí, desde luego, tampoco me gustan semejantes compadreos. Estaría bien que alguien le mande a Gullo los extractos de los comentarios profundamente anticatólicas del barba-gnomo Duguin.

Uno de los grandes peligros del despertar hispanista va a ser ese, que aparecerá el buitreo de un bloque y los otros por arrimar ese ascua a su sardina.


----------



## BGA (31 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Dugin lleva años haciendo bastante actividad en Argentina.
> 
> Evidentemente, como uno de los pilares de Gullo es su antianglicismo... pues le viene bastante bien al rollo duguiniano, multipolar, etc.
> 
> ...



Si el movimiento Hispanista arraiga no te quepa duda que le saldrán novios pintorescos, incluso cripto-enemigos para desmontarlo por dentro. Tiene todo el sentido que una emergencia potencialmente peligrosa para el equilibrio actual -ya alterado por la guerra en Ucrania- llame la atención a buen seguro con intención de abortarla.

"Mirad que yo os envío como ovejas en medio de lobos. Sed, pues, prudentes como las serpientes, y sencillos como las palomas"
Mateo, 10 - Bíblia Católica Online

Leia mais em: https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/mateo/10/16/


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Abr 2022)

Aunque está claro que el gobernador de Puerto Rico es un soldadillo de los USA tiene su interés que haya estado de misión comercial en Madrid

Aquí nuevo video de Reunificacionistas


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2022)

Edito la entrada dedicada a España por el fraude de la Brigada "Antifraude". 

Este video se explica solo

**


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante la sinergia que hay ya entre canales hispanistas. Ya es tal que desborda y como que no tiene sentido poner muchos más enlaced por aquí.

Se está pasando mucha gente a este tema.

Insisto en mi decepción con la brigada antifraude, no tiene claro lo que es el hispanismo.

Creo que tardaremos menos tiempo del que creía hasta ver el primer partido explícitamente hispanista en Puerto Rico, ahí será la auténtica primera prueba de fuego por sus circunstancias.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (4 Jun 2022)

Tiktok es una mina:






TikTok







www.tiktok.com










TikTok







www.tiktok.com


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jun 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Tiktok es una mina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿En positivo? 

No sabia, no sigo esa plataforma.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (5 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿En positivo?
> 
> No sabia, no sigo esa plataforma.



Estos dos, por lo que he visto, sí

También hay canales genéricos de hispanismo, pero alguno ha caído en la tontuna prorrusa


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jun 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Estos dos, por lo que he visto, sí
> 
> También hay canales genéricos de hispanismo, pero alguno ha caído en la tontuna prorrusa



pronosticado se había

ahora que la cosa parece ir apuntando maneras se van subiendo los clásicos oportunistas, mamporreros, cabilderos, etc, etc...

de todos modos, el rusquismo, a través del gnomoloco druídico-santanista de Dugin lleva bastantes años trantando de comer tarros en las ultraderechitas de las Américas, algo también en España, así que no nos puede extrañar

por supuesto, ha sembrado mucha cizaña adulando la vanidad y soberbia un sector falsotradicionalista al que tiene hipnotizado y lanza contra el papa y contra la unidad de la Iglesia

luego están los tontolabas "ateocatólicos", un sector aún más fácilmente manipulable...

nadie dijo que esto fuera fácil, teniente


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Jun 2022)

en fin vaya sarta de chorradas


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Jun 2022)

Pequeño retoque en la entrada de España, después de haber largado a la Brigada Antifraude por su puesta de perfil respecto a la correspondencia directa de hispandad/catolicidad, encuentro apropiado incluir a un canal abiertamente católico, sin complejos ni tapujos

Despertar hispano


----------



## skan (16 Jun 2022)

La extrema izquierda controla los medios y ha adoctrinado a la población para que todo lo español parezca malo.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué Puerto Rico es España? 

Directo ahora


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2022)

Me reitero en la idea de que en el Perú está uno de los focos hispanistas más interesantes por su calidad y juventud

Aquí este pedazo de crax, Capitán Perú y Dante Urbina, tratando el tema de la economía virreinal en el Perú:


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (8 Sep 2022)

Con el resultado del referendum en Chile, y la vacancia presidencial que se está cocinando en Perú, se empieza a vislumbrar más claramente la oficialización del Viraje.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> Con el resultado del referendum en Chile, y la vacancia presidencial que se está cocinando en Perú, se empieza a vislumbrar más claramente la oficialización del Viraje.



Mi visión del viraje va más allá de las contingencias de partidos. A ver si va sucediendo lo que comentas.


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me reitero en la idea de que en el Perú está uno de los focos hispanistas más interesantes por su calidad y juventud
> 
> Aquí este pedazo de crax, Capitán Perú y Dante Urbina, tratando el tema de la economía virreinal en el Perú:



Dos figuras sin duda y sin desmerecer a Capitán, Urbina me parece excelente en su apologética católica. Dado el peso del hispanismo marxista en España, ese americano más comprometido con su verdadera naturaleza católica, supone un contrapeso al primero oportuno y necesario.

La batalla religiosa y cultural en Hispanoamérica espero que tenga aquí la representación a la altura que merece. Como dijiste alguna vez creo recordar aunque con otras palabras, la hispanización de España vendrá precisamente del otro lado del charco.

Urbina se preparó para destruir el Catolicismo conociéndolo desde sus coordenadas filosóficas esenciales y ahora es un tomista comprometido con la Iglesia Católica. Un tipo interesante de escuchar.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Dos figuras sin duda y sin desmerecer a Capitán, Urbina me parece excelente en su apologética católica. Dado el peso del hispanismo marxista en España, ese americano más comprometido con su verdadera naturaleza católica, supone un contrapeso al primero oportuno y necesario.
> 
> La batalla religiosa y cultural en Hispanoamérica espero que tenga aquí la representación a la altura que merece. Como dijiste alguna vez creo recordar aunque con .otras palabras, la hispanización de España vendrá precisamente del otro lado del charco.
> 
> Urbina se preparó para destruir el Catolicismo conociéndolo desde sus coordenadas filosóficas esenciales y ahora es un tomista comprometido con la Iglesia Católica. Un tipo interesante de escuchar.



Pues es que el tema tiene enjundia. Tenemos el enésimo pendulazo en las "derechas" como reacción a los despropósitios de las izquierdas bolivarianas. Sería una pena que las primeras consiguieran convertir esto del hispanismo en una especie de bote salvavidas para seguir con su más de lo mismo.
Así que confío en que se sepa trascender a todo el marrulleo este de partidos, banderías, etc.

Por eso cuando ve uno tipos de esta altura -los dos del vídeo son unos fenómenos, el caso de Urbina como bien dices es muy muy llamativo- como que reconforta en el contexto de ese goteo de gente que se va subiendo al carro hispanista porque percibe que está echando a andar. Ahora ya hay todo un batiburrillo de personajes de las más variadas tendencias, incluído gente atea o de credos no católicos, que tratan de desvincular hispanismo de su consustancialidad católica.

Vienen años tensos con este asunto así que le auguro recorrido al hilo

PD: por cierto, sin desmerecer tampoco a D. Urbina, el capitán Perú me parece un excelentísimo divulgador, con un carisma que está haciendo una siembra en la juventud americana que dará buenos frutos en los próximos años, me parecen perfiles que se sinergizan muy muy bien.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (8 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mi visión del viraje va más allá de las contingencias de partidos. A ver si va sucediendo lo que comentas.



Si en España los partidos son un mamoneo, en América son directamente una chufla. Lo que viene va a barrer completamente con toda la morralla y se va a ver cuales son las ideas que tienen una base real.

La primera hispanización se hizo con sangre, y la segunda me da a mi que también.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> Si en España los partidos son un mamoneo, en América son directamente una chufla. Lo que viene va a barrer completamente con toda la morralla y se va a ver cuales son las ideas que tienen una base real.
> 
> La primera hispanización se hizo con sangre, y la segunda me da a mi que también.



lo siguiente que vendrá será un nuevo pendulazo, con las derechoides de turno, siempre émulas de lo peor de sus equivalentes en los USA

el tema hispanista jamás podrá consolidarse en ese tipo de coyunturas, creo que sería un error intentarlo, es el peligro que le veo a ciertos conatos precisamente en países como Perú

es necesaria una asunción previa de conciencia por parte del tercio suficiente de población decente y capaz, incluído ejército, etc


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (8 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lo siguiente que vendrá será un nuevo pendulazo, con las derechoides de turno, siempre émulas de lo peor de sus equivalentes en los USA
> 
> el tema hispanista jamás podrá consolidarse en ese tipo de coyunturas, creo que sería un error intentarlo, es el peligro que le veo a ciertos conatos precisamente en países como Perú
> 
> es necesaria una asunción previa de conciencia por parte del tercio suficiente de población decente y capaz, incluído ejército, etc



Eso es lo lógico... siempre y cuando las cosas sigan más o menos como han sido en la última década.
Sin embargo, estamos a las puertas de acontecimientos que van a mover significativamente el tablero mundial.

Fíjate, por poner un ejemplo, que el anterior viraje hacia la derecha ( finales de los 70, principios de los 80) en muchos paises se dió gracias a la intervención militar directa, y en un conexto mundial marcado por un recrudecimiento de las tensiones entre bloques y el telón de fondo de la inflación y el desabastecimiento energético.

inflación + Rusia + petroleo.

sospechosamente parecido a lo que tenemos ahora.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (8 Sep 2022)

con esto no digo que vaya a haber un plan cóndor 2.0, sino que las condiciones y los ánimos de la población están dispuestos de tal forma que es muy plausible un levantamiento armado o una revuelta generalizada en los proximos años/meses. 
Para muestra un botón de lo que puede pasar en Perú:









La libertad de Antauro Humala altera el inestable tablero político peruano


El líder ultranacionalista redimió con educación y trabajo un año y siete meses de la condena a 19 años por rebelión y asesinato de cuatro policías




elpais.com





En ese contexto es cuando las estructuras de partidos oportunistas y sin hueso van a desaparecer y cuando el hispanismo ( mejor organizado de lo que está ahora) puede tener ocasión de consolidarse como una opción creíble.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2022)

el capitán Perú viene por la península a presentar su nuevo libro "Los incas hispanos"



es muy jefe este chaval, coño!


----------



## kronopio (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (8 Oct 2022)

aunque no es un sitio hispanista, y está más bien dedicado a temas navales-militares, sí que tiene algunos vídeos que podrían entroncar con el hispanismo

página, al parecer, de gente Montañesa en la reserva, que agrego a la entrada de España


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

Entre la explosión de españas que está habiendo por la red acabo de descubrir a un capitán español, Tercioman.
Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que combina humor con profundidad.


Va directo a la entrada de España. Parece un fenómeno.

PD: el crecimiento hispanista es tan exponencial que ya es imposible monitorizar


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2022)

Ya tenemos a Capitán Perú y al Capitán Tercioman

Buen dúo, me disculpo por no haberme enterado de la existencia de este youtubero español, VA DIRECTO A MI FIRMA.

a divulgarlo compis


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Oct 2022)

Respecto a lo que estamos viendo suceder en los últimos años, no me cabe duda de que estaba premonizado en estas palabras de don Ramiro de Maeztu:

" Presumo que *los caballeros de la Hispanidad están surgiendo en tierras muy diversas y lejos unos de otros, lo que no les impedirá reconocerse. "*

Pues bien, parece claro que han comenzado a reconocerse. A partir de ahí irán sinergizando.

¿No es bonito?¿No es acaso la misma advertencia que ya había hecho Ruben Darío con sus "*mil cachorros del león español"*?

Faltan unos cuantos quizás para llegar a mil, pero igual ya 300 se bastan.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Nov 2022)

Haciendo una especie de revisión, extracto o síntesis... diría que de todos los personajes y canales mencionados en el hilo, el que hasta ahora más sintonía me inspira es, sin duda, el Capitan Perú.

En este reciente vídeo nos habla de su definición para los "conservadores" y de que él se considera "tradicionalista", con lo que todo va encajando casi milimétricamente.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Nov 2022)

muy cañero Patricio Lons defendiendo el hispanismo en un programa de televisión peruana:


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2022)

Gran conferencia de una Venezolano de origen Leonés que tiene DE ESPECIAL E IMPORTANTE que fue impartida a un público joven de un Colegio Menor




Puede que haya que empezar a replicar el esquema, de hecho ese ha de ser el futuro


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Dic 2022)

con este mensaje registro la añadidura que hago a la entrada española del canal "Pensamiento Hispánico" de don Cesáreo Jarabo, que es probablemente uno de los más completos en Historia con perspectiva hispánica


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Dic 2022)

aquí pongo un interesante video del capi Perú dedicado a la posible reconstrucción del consejo de los 24 electores, de la nobleza cuzqueña


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Dic 2022)

Este hilo de momento está pasando desapercibido pero confirma la premonición 






Patético Pedro Baños, ahora se declara hispanista.


No se me olvidará la impresión que me daba cuando daba charletas a americanos, a los que no hablaba con el "nosotros" incluyente que caracteriza a un hispanista, sino con un "ustedes", "su problema", latinoamérica pacá latinoamérica pallá, raya total de separación mental "nosotros/ustedes"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Entrada del canal "Armada Cantabria" dedicado a Puerto Rico


----------



## Elmachacante (18 Dic 2022)

Estaría bien saber en qué países de Hispanoamérica no piden mierdas de vacunas ni para entrar ni para trabajar ni para nada


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

El tema de vacunas parece ya terminado. 

Pero en los peores tiempos fue Paraguay el destino. Ha habido oleadas de alemanes, por ejemplo, muchos probablemente se queden allí instalados. 



Elmachacante dijo:


> Estaría bien saber en qué países de Hispanoamérica no piden mierdas de vacunas ni para entrar ni para trabajar ni para nada


----------



## Elmachacante (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El tema de vacunas parece ya terminado.
> 
> Pero en los peores tiempos fue Paraguay el destino. Ha habido oleadas de alemanes, por ejemplo, muchos probablemente se queden allí instalados.



En muchos países aún lo piden para según a qué sitios entrar y para trabajar en el sector sanitario


----------



## Le Truhan (18 Dic 2022)

Buen hilo Bernaldo, me lo veré con detenimiento.


----------



## Elmachacante (18 Dic 2022)

Y en conclusión cuál es el viraje y reacción que vendrá?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Y en conclusión cuál es el viraje y reacción que vendrá?



Desmontada la piedra angular del constructo que divide y permite someter a nuestras naciones, aquel se vendrá abajo.


----------



## Elmachacante (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Desmontada la piedra angular del constructo que divide y permite someter a nuestras naciones, aquel se vendrá abajo.



Pues estaría bien pero no tiene mucha pinta justo hoy acabo de ver al presidente mexicano hablando mierda de españa y a un periodista argentino (aficionado al fútbol pq eso de periodista no tiene nada) diciendo que les llevamos enfermedades a los argentinos y les robamos El Oro y la playa boludo


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Pues estaría bien pero no tiene mucha pinta justo hoy acabo de ver al presidente mexicano hablando mierda de españa y a un periodista argentino (aficionado al fútbol pq eso de periodista no tiene nada) diciendo que les llevamos enfermedades a los argentinos y les robamos El Oro y la playa boludo



Pues cuando te den bajones de ánimo vuelves a este hilo. 

Si sigues fatal de ánimo pásate al enemigo, eso les debilitará.


----------



## Elmachacante (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues cuando te den bajones de ánimo vuelves a este hilo.
> 
> Si sigues fatal de ánimo pásate al enemigo, eso les debilitará.



No puedo pasarme al enemigo al igual que no puedo elegir creer en Dios mañana jajajajaja no funciona así m, solo digo que veo difícil la destrucción de esa piedra angular que nos divide en un corto o medio plazo


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> No puedo pasarme al enemigo al igual que no puedo elegir creer en Dios mañana jajajajaja no funciona así m, solo digo que veo difícil la destrucción de esa piedra angular que nos divide en un corto o medio plazo



Claro, está muy hábilmente colocada y cimentada desde hace siglos... Es la mayor obra maestra de propaganda de la Historia.

Ya que hablaste de AMLO, le ofendió mucho el éxito de ventas del hispanista argentino Gullo. 

Los leyendanegreros se comienzan a poner nerviosos, eso es buena señal.


----------



## Le Truhan (18 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Claro, está muy hábilmente colocada y cimentada desde hace siglos... Es la mayor obra maestra de propaganda de la Historia.
> 
> Ya que hablaste de AMLO, le ofendió mucho el éxito de ventas del hispanista argentino Gullo.
> 
> Los leyendanegreros se comienzan a poner nerviosos, eso es buena señal.



Yo hoy he comprado mi primer libro de Gullo. Hay que financiar al hispanismo


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Dic 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo hoy he comprado mi primer libro de Gullo. Hay que financiar al hispanismo



Bien hecho, grano a grano


----------



## BGA (18 Dic 2022)

La frustración se genera en las personas que aspiran a más y es mayor su frustración cuanto más reveses recibe como pago a sus esfuerzos. Abrir en canal la Leyenda Negra y ver caer sus pestilentes entrañas será el momento en el que muchos aprenderán cuál es el verdadero origen de su existencia maniatada y frustrada.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Dic 2022)

hablando de abrir en canal la Leyenda Negra


----------



## BGA (19 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hablando de abrir en canal la Leyenda Negra



...y destriparla para asistir al inmenso horror de la ponzoña que tiene dentro. Va más allá de la mentira interesada o del oportunismo cortoplacista que es como la entenderíamos las personitas de a pie. Hay un tufo diabólico en el engendro que además de los regalos para quienes vendieron su alma, destruye poco a poco todo a su paso. Como decía no se quién esa destrucción de la convivencia y de las leyes y acuerdos que han dado sentido de responsabilidad a las generaciones anteriores son el síndrome de una sociedad regida por el egoísmo y la desconfianza ciegos que anima a tantos al suicidio o a una guerra total de exterminio.

La mentira luchará para seguir siendo la verdad porque porque cada pequeña verdad será como la fisura que poco a poco destruirá el muro de contención de su ignominia.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Dic 2022)

BGA dijo:


> ...y destriparla para asistir al inmenso horror de la ponzoña que tiene dentro. Va más allá de la mentira interesada o del oportunismo cortoplacista que es como la entenderíamos las personitas de a pie. Hay un tufo diabólico en el engendro que además de los regalos para quienes vendieron su alma, destruye poco a poco todo a su paso. Como decía no se quién esa destrucción de la convivencia y de las leyes y acuerdos que han dado sentido de responsabilidad a las generaciones anteriores son el síndrome de una sociedad regida por el egoísmo y la desconfianza ciegos que anima a tantos al suicidio o a una guerra total de exterminio.
> 
> La mentira luchará para seguir siendo la verdad porque porque cada pequeña verdad será como la fisura que poco a poco destruirá el muro de contención de su ignominia.



no soportan la idea de que a unos cuantos cientos de millones de personas se les ocurra hacer contestación al chiringuito que tienen montado en el planeta

algunos tienen que estar comenzando a hacerse masilla en el trasero


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2023)

Marcelo también cree que ha comenzado el viraje, lo explica con mucho mejor retórica que el Bern:


----------

